# Pro Tour Punditry 2018 **no spoilers**



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jan 2018)

***New players most welcome - feel free to join in and ask anything that I have not explained well enough to understand***

Roolz are similar to what we ended up with last year
*
Teh Roolz*
Predictions to be submitted via this thread before the stage/race starts - some leeway will be given on occasions, but not when potentially decisive breaks or moves have been made.

Three riders prediction per stage/race.

Three riders prediction for any of the "jerseys" for multi-stage races - I'll announce the "jersey" competitions prior to multi-stage races.

*For Grand Tours only: "wild card" *selections: all punditeers chose one rider before the off to be their wild card rider and if that rider finishes in the top 10 of any stage they'll score 20 points.

The only restriction as to who the wild card rider can be is that it must not be a rider you have selected for any of the jersey competitions.

You can select the wild card rider as one of your 3 stage picks, if they finish in the top 5 for the stage they score whatever the stage score is plus the 20 points.

Points will be awarded for 1st-5th for each stage/race as well as for overall picks - I'll announce the scores for each race as they approach and will throw in a few double points stages for the stage races and Grand Tours.

If you pick the top 3 in any race/stage you get an additional 50 points; this does not apply to "jersey" competitions in stage races.

Points will be collated and published on this thread as soon after races/stages as I can.

There is no overall league so players can join in as they want - I might have an overall "Spring Races" table but that will depend how busy I am.

There are no prizes.

***And please no spoilers, keep those for the race chat threads, as I sometimes come into this thread to get people's predictions after the race/stage has ended but before I have watched the race** *

If anyone fancies doing the numbers for any of the events listed, I am more than happy for that to happen as long as you let me know.

Also, if anyone fancies running events not listed by me, then feel free.

And, as always, I am open to trying different approaches - most of the changes to selections and scoring have been a result of suggestions put forward by punditeers rather than of my doing, so keep it up!

Here are the races to be included:

16.01-21.01




Tour Down Under *Winner - roadrage*
24.02



Omloop Het Nieuwsblad *Winners - PTP, brommers*
03.03



Strade Bianche Men/Women* Winner - smutch*
04.03-11.03



Paris - Nice *Winner - PTP*
17.03



Milano - Sanremo *Winner - gk09*
23.03



E3 Harelbeke *Winner - gk09*
25.03



Gent - Wevelgem Men/Women *Winners - roadrage, mosquito*
28.03



Dwars door Vlaanderen *Winner - smutch*
01.04



Ronde van Vlaanderen Men/Women *Winner - richiepoo*
08.04



Paris - Roubaix* Winner - mosquito*
15.04



Amstel Gold Race Men/Women *Winner - mosquito*
18.04



La Flèche Wallonne Men/Women *Winner - gk09*
22.04



Liège-Bastogne-Liège Men/Women *Winner - PTP*
05.05-27.05



Giro d'Italia *Winner - Adam*
03.06-10.06



Critérium Dauphiné *Winner - gk09*
07.07-29.07



Tour de France *Winner - PTP*
25.08-16.09



Vuelta a España *Winner - PTP*
23.09-30.09



World Championship Men/Women *Winner - smutch*
13.10



Il Lombardia *Winner - PTP*


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jan 2018)

I got a little bit too excited when i saw this thread.


----------



## roadrash (7 Jan 2018)

me too, seems like the last PTP was bloody ages ago


----------



## gk09 (7 Jan 2018)

Yasss!! (Apparently that's what the cool kids say)

Glad this Christmas rubbish is over and we can crack on again.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jan 2018)

Good man, Marmers.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jan 2018)

First up is



Tour Down Under which starts on January 16th - January 21st.

Jerseys - GC, Mountain, Points

Jersey Scoring - 35, 25, 20, 15, 10
Stages Scoring - 25, 20, 15, 10, 5 

3 selections per jersey competition
3 selections per stage

I'll even throw in a wee double points stage to kick off 2018 punditeering - stage 4

Startlist: 
http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=1&y=2018&k=start


----------



## brommers (10 Jan 2018)

GC - Porte, Bernal, I Izagirre
KOM - Porte, G Bennett, Pozzovivo
POINTS - Sagan, Greipel, Viviani

STAGE 1 - Sagan, Ewan, Halvorsen


----------



## roadrash (13 Jan 2018)

GC....Porte, Dennis and Mc carthy

KOM...Porte, DeGhent and Bennet

Points...Sagan, Ewan and Gorrilla Griepel

Stage 1....Sagan, Ewan and Gorrilla Griepel


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Jan 2018)

GC - Porte, Dennis, Sagan
KOM - Porte, Pozzivivo, De Ghent 
Points - Saga, Viviani, Greipel

Stage 1 , Sagan, Greipel, Ewan


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jan 2018)

GC. Porte. Haas. Sagan.
Kom Pozzovivo. Howson. Morton.
Points.Sagan Ewan Viviani
Stage 1 Ewan Viviani. Sagan

Late night sorry if too late !


----------



## smutchin (14 Jan 2018)

I’m away next week, so getting all my picks in now - much sticking of pin in startlist involved...

TDU

GC - Porte, Jay McCarthy, G.Bennett
Points - Ewan, S.Bennett, Viviani
KOM - Ulissi, Porte, Latour

Stage 1 - Ewan, Viviani, S.Bennett
Stage 2 - Sagan, Edmondson, Bauhaus
Stage 3 - Ewan, Sagan, Viviani
Stage 4 - Ulissi, Haas, DeGendt
Stage 5 - Porte, I.Izagirre, G.Bennett
Stage 6 - Viviani, Bauhaus, Debusschere


----------



## smutchin (14 Jan 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> sorry if too late !



The proper race starts on Tuesday (Monday night for us) - it’s just the People’s Classic today.


----------



## bpsmith (14 Jan 2018)

GC: Porte, Sagan and Canty.

KOM: Porte, Pozzovivo and DeGhent .

Points: Greipel, Sagan and Ewan.

Stage 1: Greipel, Sagan and Ewan.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jan 2018)

smutchin said:


> The proper race starts on Tuesday (Monday night for us) - it’s just the People’s Classic today.


Thanks not.really took too much interest in it !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jan 2018)

brommers said:


> Halvorsen


No longer riding due to an injury


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jan 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> GC - Porte, Dennis, Sagan
> KOM - Porte, Pozzivivo,
> Points - Saga, Viviani, Greipel
> 
> Stage 1 , Sagan, Greipel, Ewan


You are missing your 3rd KOM pick


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jan 2018)

GC - Haas, McCarthy, Porte
KOM - Haas, Oomen, Porte
Points - Haas, McCarthy, Sagan


----------



## gk09 (14 Jan 2018)

GC- Porte, McCarthy, Slagter
KoM- Porte, Haas, Pozzivivo
Points- Ewan, Greipel, Bennett

Stage 1- Ewan, Greipel, Gerrans


----------



## brommers (14 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> No longer riding due to an injury


Lawless


----------



## rich p (15 Jan 2018)

Points - Ewan, Bennett, Viviani
KOM - Porte, LLSanchez, Izagirre (I)
GC - Porte, Izagirre (I), Bernal

S1 - Greipel, Ewan, Viviani


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> You are missing your 3rd KOM pick


Cheers, edited.


----------



## darrensmith0410 (15 Jan 2018)

GC - Porte, Bernal, Costa
Points - Sagan, Greipel, Lawless
KOM - Bernal, Porte, Costa

Stage 1: Greipel, Ewan, Sagan.


----------



## brommers (15 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> GC - Haas, McCarthy, Porte
> KOM - Haas, Oomen, Porte
> Points - Haas, McCarthy, Sagan


Stage 1 @Marmion?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jan 2018)

brommers said:


> Stage 1 @Marmion?


Cheers, thought I had picked 



Stage 1 - Greipel, Ewan, Bauhaus


----------



## brommers (16 Jan 2018)

2.
Sagan, Gerrans, Greipel


----------



## darrensmith0410 (16 Jan 2018)

Stage 2. 

Sagan, Gerrans, McCarthy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jan 2018)

Scores will be updated tonight, but amazingly we have bonus points on stage 1 of the 1st punditry race of the season.
It'll never last...


----------



## roadrash (16 Jan 2018)

Stage 2... Sagan , Ewan and Griepel


----------



## bpsmith (16 Jan 2018)

Stage 2: Greipel, Sagan and Ewan again.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Jan 2018)

Stage 2 Sagan, Greipel, Ewan. Sorry.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jan 2018)

Stage 2 Sagan. Ewan. Haas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jan 2018)

2 - Ulissi, McCarthy, Haas


----------



## rich p (16 Jan 2018)

2. Sagan Impey Ulissi


----------



## Slick (16 Jan 2018)

I missed round one for various reasons, hopefully none of you mind a late comer?

2 Sagan Greipal and Caleb Ewan.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jan 2018)

Slick said:


> I missed round one for various reasons, hopefully none of you mind a late comer?
> 
> 2 Sagan Greipal and Caleb Ewan.


Always good to have more people on board.

I'll even let you pick GC, KOM and Points if you want - 3 riders for each - as it's early enough and I'm feeling generous as it's a new season. Dinnae go thinking that'll continue for long tho...


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jan 2018)

Slick said:


> I missed round one for various reasons, hopefully none of you mind a late comer?
> 
> 2 Sagan Greipal and Caleb Ewan.


Later the better....it gives the rest of us a better chance of avoiding the "flamme rouge"


----------



## Slick (16 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> Always good to have more people on board.
> 
> I'll even let you pick GC, KOM and Points if you want - 3 riders for each - as it's early enough and I'm feeling generous as it's a new season. Dinnae go thinking that'll continue for long tho...


Wouldn't doubt it. I'll think about it over dinner.


----------



## Slick (16 Jan 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Later the better....it gives the rest of us a better chance of avoiding the "flamme rouge"


Ha ha, I've got broad shoulders and don't mind. Biggest worry is getting to see it as I won't be home until Friday.


----------



## Slick (16 Jan 2018)

GC Porte Haas Sagan 
Points Sagan Greipel Ewan 
Kom Porte Haas Oomen


----------



## gk09 (16 Jan 2018)

Stage 2

Sagan, Haas, Ulissi


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jan 2018)

No scores update tonight, due to me needing to defrost everything having been out watching the football in the snow; away to try to get warm under the duvet. Will deffo update sometime tomorrow


----------



## Shadow (16 Jan 2018)

My only pick for the entire TDU is a wildman, even tho not allowed under marmy's roolz. My favourite sommelier is riding TDU, Duchesne (FDJ).


----------



## brommers (17 Jan 2018)

3.
Consonni, Ewan, Viviani


----------



## brommers (17 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> No scores update tonight, due to me needing to defrost everything having been out watching the football in the snow; away to try to get warm under the duvet. Will deffo update sometime tomorrow


Hope you didn't spill the whisky on the duvet


----------



## darrensmith0410 (17 Jan 2018)

3. Greipel, Viviani, Ewan.


----------



## gk09 (17 Jan 2018)

Stage 3-

Ewan, Sagan, Greipel


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2018)

3. Greipel, Ewan, Viviani


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2018)

Stage 3... Ewan, Sagan and Griepel


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jan 2018)

Sagan Ewan Greipel


----------



## bpsmith (17 Jan 2018)

Stage 3: Greipel, Sagan and Ewan.


----------



## Slick (17 Jan 2018)

Stage 3.
Greipel Ewan Jay McCarthy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jan 2018)

Scores update

Stage 1 - well done to @roadrash @themosquitoking and new pundits @bpsmith (hereafter known as esso) @darrensmith0410 (hereafter known as dazza) for scoring 50 bonus points for getting 1st, 2nd and 3rd 

110 - roadrage, mosquito, esso, dazza
45 - me, gk09, richiepoo
35 - brommers, adam
30 - smutch

Stage 2 
40 - adam
35 - roadrage, mosquito, esso, slick
30 - richiepoo
25 - dazza
20 - me
15 - gk09
10 - brommers, smutch

Overall
145 - roadrage, mosquito, esso
135 - dazza
75 - adam, richiepoo
65 - me
60 - gk09
45 - brommers
40 - smutch
35 - slick

That was a lot harder than I remember! I'm a bit rusty but hope all the above is correct, but if I have got anything wrong let me know...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jan 2018)

3 - Viviani, Sagan, Ewan


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2018)

I fear we may have peaked too early


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> I fear we may have peaked too early


I hope not, my target is the Vuelta this year.


----------



## Slick (17 Jan 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Later the better....it gives the rest of us a better chance of avoiding the "flamme rouge"


Oh oh.


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jan 2018)

This fecking tour confuses the shat out of me, can never remember if i'm picking for tuesday, wednesday or thursday, or when to do it.
Stage 3 - Sagan, Viviani, Greipel.


----------



## brommers (18 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> bpsmith (hereafter known as esso)


If bpsmith is a female then they might prefer to be called Shell


----------



## bpsmith (18 Jan 2018)

brommers said:


> If bpsmith is a female then they might prefer to be called Shell


On that basis, Esso it remains, definitely male. Good effort though.


----------



## brommers (18 Jan 2018)

4.
LL Sanchez, Costa, Dennis


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2018)

Stage 4... Sagan , Mccarthy and gerrans


----------



## darrensmith0410 (18 Jan 2018)

Stage 4. Mccarthy, Costa, porte


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jan 2018)

Quick reminder that stage 4 is double points


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jan 2018)

Sagan. Porte. Gerrans


----------



## rich p (18 Jan 2018)

4. Greipel, Sagan, Gesink


----------



## bpsmith (18 Jan 2018)

Stage 4: Porte, McCarthy and Sagan.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jan 2018)

stage 3
50 - brommers
45 - smutch, me
40 - richiepoo, dazza
30 - mosquito
20 - roadrage, adam, esso, gk09
15 - slick


Overall
175 - mosquito, dazza
165 - roadrage, esso
115 - richiepoo
110 - me
95 - brommers, adam
85 - smutch
80 - gk09
50 - slick


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2018)

ha ha... told you I had peaked early


----------



## Slick (18 Jan 2018)

Stage 4. 

Greipel 
McCarthy 
Porte


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jan 2018)

Stage 4 - Sagan, Porte, Costa


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jan 2018)

4 - McCarthy, Haas, Dennis


----------



## gk09 (18 Jan 2018)

4

Sagan, Impey, Haas


----------



## bpsmith (19 Jan 2018)

Fantastic race today. Proper missed the racing over the Winter!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2018)

5 - Porte, Bernal, McCarthy


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2018)

5. Sagan McCarthy and Sanchez


----------



## bpsmith (19 Jan 2018)

Stage 5: Sagan, Haas and McCarthy.


----------



## roadrash (19 Jan 2018)

Stage 5....Porte , Sagan and Mc Carthy


----------



## darrensmith0410 (19 Jan 2018)

Stage 5. Mccarthy, Bernal, Porte.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jan 2018)

Stage 5 Sagan. Porte. Bennet


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jan 2018)

Stage 5 - Porte, Sagan, Haas


----------



## brommers (19 Jan 2018)

5.
Sagan, Sanchez, Ulissi


----------



## gk09 (19 Jan 2018)

5

Porte, Bennett, McCarthy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2018)

No scores update today, sorry, just back home and time for bed. I'll update stages 4 and 5 tomorrow


----------



## rich p (19 Jan 2018)

5 Porte Bernal Sanchez


----------



## claver58 (20 Jan 2018)

Porte, Impey


----------



## rich p (20 Jan 2018)

6. Greipel, Ewan, Viviani


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jan 2018)

6 - Bennett, Viviani, Greipel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jan 2018)

Scores update

Stage 4:
90 - gk09
60 - roadrage, esso
50 - mosquito, adam, richiepoo
30 - brommers
20 - smutch
10 - me, slick
0 - dazza

Stage 5:
30 - me, richiepoo, dazza
25 - roadrage, mosquito, adam, smutch, gk09
0 - brommers, esso, slick

Overall:
250 - roadrage, mosquito
225 - esso
205 - dazza
195 - gk09, richiepoo
170 - adam
150 - me
130 - smutch
125 - brommers
60 - slick


----------



## brommers (20 Jan 2018)

6.
Viviani, Sagan, Ewan


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jan 2018)

Bennnet. Viviani. Ewan.


----------



## Slick (20 Jan 2018)

6. 
Ewan
Viviani 
Sagan


----------



## bpsmith (20 Jan 2018)

Stage 6: Sagan, Greipel and Ewan.


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jan 2018)

Stage 6 - Sagan, Viviani, Ewan


----------



## roadrash (20 Jan 2018)

Stage 6...Greipel, Sagan and Ewan


----------



## gk09 (21 Jan 2018)

6

Ewan, Sagan, Viviani


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jan 2018)

Stage 6: Well done to roadrage and esso on their 2nd 50 point bonus of the race 
110 -roadrage, esso
45 - richiepoo
40 - brommers, mosquito, gk09, slick
30 - me
25 - adam
5 - smutch
DNS - dazza


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jan 2018)

Jerseys:
125 - roarage, esso
120 - mosquito
110 - slick
105 - brommers, adam
95 - smutch, richiepoo
85 - me, dazza
70 - gk09


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jan 2018)

And the winner of the TdU punditry 2018 is @roadrash 
Well done, here's your season-opening prize:







Wear it with pride.

2nd goes to @bpsmith in his debut event, well done 
3rd is @themosquitoking 

Overall:
485 - roadrage
460 - esso
410 - mosquito
335 - richiepoo
305 - gk09
300 - adam
290 - dazza
270 - brommers
265 - me
230 - smutch
210 - slick

See you all again in about a month for Omloop Hetty Wainthropp on 24th February, if anyone fancies running any punditry competitions between now and then please feel free to set something up


----------



## smutchin (21 Jan 2018)

Early-season warm-up race. Doesn't count for anything. I'm the Jan Ullrich of punditry - still working off the winter pies.


----------



## Slick (21 Jan 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Later the better....it gives the rest of us a better chance of avoiding the "flamme rouge"


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jan 2018)

smutchin said:


> Early-season warm-up race. Doesn't count for anything. I'm the Jan Ullrich of punditry - still working off the winter pies.


Ill get my act together by the Tour of Lombardy.


----------



## roadrash (21 Jan 2018)

Thanks @Marmion good to see my blindfold still works and my lucky pin hasn't gone rusty over winter


----------



## roadrash (21 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> Stage 6: Well done to roadrage and esso on their 2nd 50 point bonus of the race
> 110 -roadrage, esso
> 45 - richiepoo
> 40 - brommers, mosquito, gk09, slick
> ...





Marmion said:


> Jerseys:
> 125 - roarage, esso
> 120 - mosquito
> 110 - slick
> ...





Marmion said:


> And the winner of the TdU punditry 2018 is @roadrash
> Well done, here's your season-opening prize:
> 
> View attachment 392489
> ...



I'm wondering whet name @Marmion is going to give me next , see above ...3 posts , 3 different names, and before he replies .....

yeah I can guess what the next one will be......NOBBER


----------



## bpsmith (21 Jan 2018)

Didn’t choose Richie Porte for Stage 5, as was hoping to influence the result.

Nothing against Porte, he’s class, but wanted a more interesting final stage. Got my way in the end with the count back. 

Cracking effort put in by @Marmion, with the scoring. Cheers!


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> Thanks @Marmion good to see my blindfold still works and my lucky pin hasn't gone rusty over winter


I have taken the greatest care of my pin over the winter, oiled it weekly, read it love poems and bought it flowers. Only went and dropped it in my bloody pint on Thursday.


----------



## brommers (25 Jan 2018)

If anyone fancies it, I don't mind doing the Volta a la Comunitat Valenciana, which starts next Wednesday. It has a really good start list. It's live on Eurosport.

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/vuelta-a-la-comunidad-valenciana/2018/startlist


----------



## brommers (25 Jan 2018)

@Marmion @bpsmith @roadrash @darrensmith0410 @Adam4868 @themosquitoking @gk09 @rich p @claver58 @Slick @smutchin @brommers 

Please see previous post


----------



## roadrash (25 Jan 2018)

Starting on wedneday 31st jan.... I will have a go at that, what picks do you want @brommers , is it usual GC, K.O.M and points


----------



## roadrash (25 Jan 2018)

some strong names on the start list


----------



## Slick (25 Jan 2018)

brommers said:


> @Marmion @bpsmith @roadrash @darrensmith0410 @Adam4868 @themosquitoking @gk09 @rich p @claver58 @Slick @smutchin @brommers
> 
> Please see previous post


I'll have a go, although it's the same situation as the last time, working away from home so may struggle with viewing the stages before the weekend.


----------



## brommers (25 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> Starting on wedneday 31st jan.... I will have a go at that, what picks do you want @brommers , is it usual GC, K.O.M and points


I'll just do GC and stages because I don't know what the other categories are as I don't speak Spanish.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jan 2018)

Thanks brommers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jan 2018)

brommers said:


> I'll just do GC and stages because I don't know what the other categories are as I don't speak Spanish.



http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=319

But not worth anything other than GC imo


----------



## bpsmith (25 Jan 2018)

brommers said:


> @Marmion @bpsmith @roadrash @darrensmith0410 @Adam4868 @themosquitoking @gk09 @rich p @claver58 @Slick @smutchin @brommers
> 
> Please see previous post


Are we literally just going to choose top 3 overall GC or Stages as well?


----------



## bpsmith (25 Jan 2018)

I will start the ball rolling then:

Overall GC: A. Valverde, W. Poels and G. Van Avermaet


----------



## brommers (26 Jan 2018)

GC and stages, but it's not an 'official' competition, so whatever you wish to do.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jan 2018)

brommers said:


> GC and stages, but it's not an 'official' competition, so whatever you wish to do.


If it's not 'official' can we all do it on drugs?


----------



## brommers (26 Jan 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> If it's not 'official' can we all do it on drugs?


I won't call the police.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jan 2018)

I making sure I do well in this one , ive stole my brothers blue inhaler


----------



## brommers (29 Jan 2018)

GC - Valverde, S. Yates, Antunes
Stage 1 - Modolo, EBH, GVA


----------



## smutchin (29 Jan 2018)

I see the first stage finishes in Peñiscola. Which is Spanish for Dr Pepper.

GC - Roglic, Poels, GVA
Stage 1 - Modolo, Van Poppel, GVA


----------



## rich p (29 Jan 2018)

GC Fuglsang, Poels, Valverde

S1 Mezgec, Thwaites, Modolo


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jan 2018)

GC. Pouls Valverde. Roglic

Stage 1 GVA. Moscon. Van poppel.


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Jan 2018)

Sky have put a hell of a team out for this one.


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Jan 2018)

GC - Valverde, GVA, Pouls

Stage 1 - Kwiatkowski, GVA, Modolo


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jan 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> Sky have put a hell of a team out for this one.


Got to see who is good enough to stand in for Froome ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jan 2018)

GC - ValvPiti, Roglic, de la Cruz
1 - Van Poppel, Modolo, Trentin


----------



## bpsmith (29 Jan 2018)

bpsmith said:


> I will start the ball rolling then:
> 
> Overall GC: A. Valverde, W. Poels and G. Van Avermaet


On top of above: Stage 1: M. Kwiatkowski, W. Poels and G Van Avermaet.


----------



## gk09 (29 Jan 2018)

GC- Valverde, Poels, Vuillermoz

Stage 1- Sicard, GVA, Poels


----------



## roadrash (30 Jan 2018)

GC ... Valverde, GVA and Poels

Stage 1...Modolo, Trentin, and Eddy Boss


----------



## brommers (31 Jan 2018)

Results Stage 1
Smutch, Marmy, Adam - 25 
Rich - 20


----------



## brommers (31 Jan 2018)

2. Kwiat, Valverde, GVA


----------



## gk09 (31 Jan 2018)

2-

Taaramae, GVA, Valverde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jan 2018)

2 - ValvPiti, de la Cruz, Roglic


----------



## bpsmith (31 Jan 2018)

Stage 2: GVA, Kwiato and Valverde.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jan 2018)

Stage 2
Kwiatowski...Moscon. Valverde


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Jan 2018)

Stage 2 - Kwiat, Valverde, GVA


----------



## rich p (31 Jan 2018)

2. Kwiat, Navardauskas, Naesen


----------



## roadrash (1 Feb 2018)

Stage 2...Valverde, G.V.A and Kwiatowski


----------



## smutchin (1 Feb 2018)

Stage 2 - Naesen, GVA, Kwiatkowski


----------



## smutchin (1 Feb 2018)

Stage 3 - Sky, Movistar, BMC


----------



## brommers (1 Feb 2018)

smutchin said:


> Stage 3 - Sky, Movistar, BMC


Thanks for the reminder that it is a TTT tomorrow


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2018)

3 - BMC, Sky, Lotto-Jumbo


----------



## roadrash (1 Feb 2018)

Stage 3.. BMC, Sky and Movistar


----------



## gk09 (1 Feb 2018)

3-

Direct Energie, BMC, Sky


----------



## bpsmith (1 Feb 2018)

Stage 3: BMC, Sky and Movistar.


----------



## rich p (1 Feb 2018)

3. Sky, BMC, Lotto NL


----------



## brommers (2 Feb 2018)

3. Sky, BMC, Astana


----------



## brommers (2 Feb 2018)

Totals:
2.
Mozzy, Esso, RR, GK, Bromm - 30
Adam, Marmy - 25
Smutch - 5
Rich - 0

Overall
Marmy, Adam - 50
Mozzy, Esso, RR, GK, Smutch, Bromm - 30
Rich - 20


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Feb 2018)

Stage 3 - BMC, Sky, Movistar


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2018)

Sky. Bmc. Movistar.


----------



## brommers (2 Feb 2018)

Queen stage tomorrow - double points


----------



## rich p (2 Feb 2018)

4, Poels, Yates A, Valverde


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Feb 2018)

Valverde Pouls. De la Cruz


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Feb 2018)

4 - ValvPiti, Roglic, Antunes


----------



## smutchin (2 Feb 2018)

Stage 4 - Poels, Roglic, Valverde


----------



## gk09 (2 Feb 2018)

4

Tulik, Valverde, Kreuziger


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Feb 2018)

gk09 said:


> 4
> 
> Tulik


From Amsterdam?


----------



## brommers (3 Feb 2018)

4. A. Yates, Poels, Fuglsang


----------



## brommers (3 Feb 2018)

Results
3.
Brommers - 45
Everyone else - 25

Overall
Marmy, Adam, Bromm - 75
Mozzy, Esso, RR, GK, Smutch - 55
Rich - 45


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Feb 2018)

4 - Pouels, Valverde, Fuglsang.


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2018)

Stage 4...Valverde, Poels and Roglic


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Feb 2018)

5 - van Poppel, Mezgec, Holst Enger


----------



## brommers (4 Feb 2018)

Results 
*Stage 4*
Rich - 90
Marmy, Smutch, RR - 60
GK, Adam, Mozzy - 50
Bromm - 40
Esso - DNS
*Overall*
Marmy, Rich - 135
Adam - 125
Smutch, RR, Bromm, - 115
GK, Mozzy - 110
Esso - 55


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Feb 2018)

5 - Stannard, Vanmarcke, Trentin.


----------



## brommers (4 Feb 2018)

5. McLay, Van Poppel, Mezgec


----------



## gk09 (4 Feb 2018)

5-

Petit, Vanmarcke, Van poppel


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Feb 2018)

Stage 5 Van poppel. Moscon. Trentin


----------



## roadrash (4 Feb 2018)

Stage 5... Van poppel, Trentin and Mcclay


----------



## bpsmith (4 Feb 2018)

Forgot Stage 4. 

Stage 5: Van Poppel, Mezgec, Modolo.


----------



## rich p (4 Feb 2018)

5. Van Poppel, Mezgec, McClay


----------



## smutchin (4 Feb 2018)

Damn, forgot to pick for stage 5. Ho hum.


----------



## brommers (5 Feb 2018)

Results:
*Stage 5*
Everyone got 20 points except Mozzy 0 and Smutch DNS
*GC*
Rich - 55
Everyone else 35
except Smutch 0
*OVERALL *
Rich - 210
Marmy -190
Adam - 180
RR, Brommers - 170
GK - 165
Mozzy - 145
Smutch - 115
Esso - 110

Well done Rich P


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Feb 2018)

Thanks Brommers,well done Rich.


----------



## gk09 (5 Feb 2018)

brommers said:


> Results:
> *Stage 5*
> Everyone got 20 points except Mozzy 0 and Smutch DNS
> *GC*
> ...



Happy with that after predicting a Direct Energie win on every stage


----------



## roadrash (5 Feb 2018)

well done rich and thanks brommers


----------



## brommers (5 Feb 2018)

gk09 said:


> Happy with that after predicting a Direct Energie win on every stage


Will you be employing these type of tactics all season?


----------



## bpsmith (5 Feb 2018)

Well done Rich. Nice one again Brommers.


----------



## gk09 (5 Feb 2018)

brommers said:


> Will you be employing these type of tactics all season?



I haven't ruled it out. I'm sure they'll make a breakaway stick eventually...


----------



## brommers (21 Feb 2018)

OMLOOP
GVA, Vanmarcke, Stuyven


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Feb 2018)

Almost time for




Omloop Het Nieuwsblad on *Saturday* 24th

3 riders. Men's event only. Nice and simple.

Startlist
http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=53&y=2018&k=start


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2018)

Omloop

1. GVA
2. Sep Vanmarcke
3. Stybar


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Feb 2018)

Omloop
GVA, EBH, Stuyven.


----------



## smutchin (22 Feb 2018)

Omloop - GVA, Wellens, Trentin


----------



## rich p (22 Feb 2018)

Omloop
Naesens O, Lampaert, GVA


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Feb 2018)

Dylan van bearle,
Terpstra
GVA


----------



## roadrash (22 Feb 2018)

Omloop...G.V.A, E.B.H and Trentin


----------



## 400bhp (23 Feb 2018)

Omloop
1. Sep Vanmarcke
2.GVA
3. Naesen


----------



## bpsmith (23 Feb 2018)

Omloop - GVA, Eddy Boss and Wellens


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Feb 2018)

Omloop: GVA, Stuyven, Vanmarcke


----------



## gk09 (24 Feb 2018)

Omloop-

GVA
Vanmarke
Benoot


----------



## Slick (24 Feb 2018)

Omloop, 
GAV
Trentin 
Vanmarke


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Feb 2018)

Joint winners of Omloop Hetty Wainthropp - me and @brommers with 3rd and 4th.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Mar 2018)

Punditry returns this weekend, with Strade Bianche on *Saturday* 3rd March, men and women events, usual 3 riders for each event

Men: http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=54&y=2018&k=start
Women: http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=9044&y=2018&k=start


----------



## brommers (2 Mar 2018)

SB
Women - Longo Borghini, Deignan, Niewiadoma
Men - Kwiatkowski, Ulissi, Stybar


----------



## Slick (2 Mar 2018)

Sb 
Stybar, Kwiatkowski and Sagan 

Longo Borghini, Guarnier and Deignan


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Mar 2018)

Kwiatowski, Sagan, Van Aert.

Borghini, .Diegnan, De breggen.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Mar 2018)

W: Niewiadoma, Longo Borghini, Gaurnier
M: Kwaitkowski, ValvPiti, GVA


----------



## roadrash (2 Mar 2018)

Womens....Diegnan, Van De breggen and Guarnier

Mens...Sagan, valverde and Stybar


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2018)

SB
ValvPiti, Lutsenko, Impey


----------



## roadrash (2 Mar 2018)

@rich p do want to borrow a pin and blindfold to make the womens picks


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> @rich p do want to borrow a pin and blindfold to make the womens picks


How do you know he's not busy,studying form and past races......yea feck it give him a pin !


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2018)

Women SB
Ferrand Prevot
Bronzini
Van der Breggen

New pin


----------



## Crackle (2 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> Women SB
> Ferrand Prevot
> Bronzini
> Van der Breggen
> ...


Looks like the old pin to me

Men - Stybar, GVA, Bennati
Women - Niewiadoma, Van Der Breggen, Van Dijk


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Mar 2018)

SB
Men - Kwiat, GVA, Sagan
Women - D Breggen, Deignan, Bronzini


----------



## gk09 (2 Mar 2018)

SB

Men- Kwiatkowski, Sagan, Stybar

Women- V D Breggen, Borghini, Guarnier


----------



## bpsmith (2 Mar 2018)

Strade Bianche:

Women: Van Dijk, Bronzini, Borghini

Men: Sagan, Stybar, Kwiato


----------



## smutchin (3 Mar 2018)

Strade Bianche

Men - Benoot, Van Aert, Kwiatkowski
Women - Niewiadoma, Deignan, Van Der Breggen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

I haven't done the counting yet, but I think it's safe to say that @smutchin wins Strade Bianche


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2018)

well done @smuggit


----------



## Slick (3 Mar 2018)

Yeah, well done. This cycling thing is harder than the golf, and I couldn't pick a winner there on the back 9 on Sunday.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

If everyone is ok with it, I'm going to pass on doing counting tonight - smutch deffo won, I got as far as confirming that.

I am going to miss out




Paris - Nice which starts tomorrow, I'm going to blame the snow for me missing this before now but, now that I am safely back home I managed to sit down and have a look at page 1, I see I had it listed...

Apologies.

Actually, bollocks to that! Let's go for it.

Jerseys: GC only - 50, 40, 30, 20, 10
Stages: 40, 30, 25, 15, 5

Short notice but hey-ho...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

GC: Poels, Alaphilippe, Wellens

1 - Calmejane, Vuillermoz, Naesen


----------



## gk09 (3 Mar 2018)

Paris-Nice

GC- Poels, Fuglsang, Wellens

Stage 1- Alaphilippe, Wellens, Calmejane


----------



## gk09 (3 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> GC: Poels, Alaphilippe, Wellens
> 
> 1 - Calmejane, Vuillermoz, Naesen



Also noted @Marmion has started to adopt my 'pick Direct Energie' every stage approach!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

gk09 said:


> Also noted @Marmion has started to adopt my 'pick Direct Energie' every stage approach!


Oh crap, I'll need to go and edit...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Mar 2018)

If we don't get a minimum of 6 entries I'll not bother. Apologies again for not spotting I'd listed P>N


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2018)

GC....poels , D,Martin and Zakarin

Stage 1....Wellens, Valgren and martin


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2018)

ping some of the usual reprobates...@smuggit sorry I mean @smutchin , @brommers , @themosquitoking , @Adam4868 , @bpsmith , and theres no women riding @rich p @Slick


----------



## Slick (3 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> ping some of the usual reprobates...@smuggit sorry I mean @smutchin , @brommers , @themosquitoking , @Adam4868 , @bpsmith , and theres no women riding @rich p @Slick


I'll finish this bottle and get back to y'all.


----------



## brommers (4 Mar 2018)

GC - Zakarin, Poels, I. Izagirre
Stage 1 - Alaphilippe, Trentin, Greipel


----------



## Slick (4 Mar 2018)

Right, here goes.

GC
Poels, Wellens and Dan Martin.

Stage 1, Henao, Greipel and Kristoff


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2018)

PN
GC D Martin, Mollema, Poems
S1 Swift, Trentin, Kristoff


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Mar 2018)

GC - Poels, Alaphillipe, D Martin
Stage 1 - Viviani, Greipel, Kristoff


----------



## smutchin (4 Mar 2018)

Paris-Nice
GC - Mollema, Fuglsang, Poels

Stage 1 - Alaphilippe, Demare, Theuns


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Mar 2018)

Poels. Fulgsang. Henao.

Stage1 Allaphilpe. D.martin..wellens


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2018)

Well done punditeers, P>N is a go-go


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Well done punditeers, P>N is a go-go


Your appreciated.......sometimes


----------



## smutchin (4 Mar 2018)

Should be an absolutely cracking race too, looking at the parcours, the weather and the contenders... and possibly very open - really difficult to narrow down the GC picks to just three choices.

(Getting in my excuses early.)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2018)

Stage 1:
40 - smutch
15 - gk09, roadrage, Adam
0 - everyone else


----------



## roadrash (4 Mar 2018)

Stage 2.... Demare, Viviani and greipel


----------



## gk09 (4 Mar 2018)

Stage 2- Groenewegan, Viviani, Boudat


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Mar 2018)

2 - Viviani, Greipel, Kristoff


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2018)

2 - Greipel, G'wegen, Viviani


----------



## Slick (4 Mar 2018)

Wow, could that opener be any closer?

2- Kristoff Greipel and Viviani


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Mar 2018)

Griepel viviani, .bennet


----------



## brommers (5 Mar 2018)

2. Viviani, Kristoff, Cort


----------



## smutchin (5 Mar 2018)

Stage 2 - Demare, Viviani, Greipel

ETA: changed my mind - dropped Groenewegen for Viviani


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2018)

2. Groenewegen
Greipel
Bauhaus


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Mar 2018)

Stage 2:
145 - me (50 bonus for 1,2,3)
70 - gk09
65 - richiepoo
60 - roadrage, smutch
55 - mosquito, slick, Adam
30 - brommers

Overall:
145 - me
100 - smutch
85 - gk09
75 - roadrage
70 - Adam
65 - richiepoo
55 - slick, mosquito
30 - brommers


----------



## brommers (5 Mar 2018)

Tirreno-Adriatico
If anyone fancies it I will run this - same as PN - 6 people minimum - just 'like' this post or reply to say yay or nay. Cheers.


----------



## gk09 (5 Mar 2018)

3-

Viviani, Demare, Alaphilippe


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Mar 2018)

3 - Wellens, Calmejane, Naesen


----------



## brommers (6 Mar 2018)

3. Viviani, Groenewegen, Demare


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Mar 2018)

3 - Demare, Viviani, Greipel


----------



## Slick (6 Mar 2018)

3- Viviani, Wellens, Greipel


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2018)

PN 3- Wellens, Konrad, Calmejane

ETA: swapped Naesen for Konrad just so it doesn't look like I've copied @Marmion's homework. Cue Naesen winning the stage...


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Mar 2018)

Theuns conrad wellens


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

Stage 3.. Greipel , Viviani and Demare


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2018)

3. Alaphilippe, Trentin, Wellens


----------



## brommers (6 Mar 2018)

PN
4. I. Izagirre, De la Cruz, Lampaert


----------



## Slick (6 Mar 2018)

4. I Izagirre, Alaphillipe and Ilner Zakarin


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

Stage 4...I Zakarin , S chavanel and I Izagirre


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> 4. Tony Martin, Richie Porte and Ilner Zakarin


 neither your first or second pick are in this race


----------



## Slick (6 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> neither your first or second pick are in this race


Sorry.


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

this may help..
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/paris-nice/2018/startlist/


----------



## Slick (6 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> this may help..
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/paris-nice/2018/startlist/


Lol


----------



## Slick (6 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> this may help..
> https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/paris-nice/2018/startlist/


I think I meant Dan but now I'm not sure.


----------



## brommers (6 Mar 2018)

I don't care if no one else joins in with this, but I'm going to do this anyway - to see how many points I could of got.
Tirreno-Adriatico
GC - Thomas, Dumoulin, Landa
STAGE 1. Sky, BMC, Sunweb


----------



## brommers (6 Mar 2018)

Slick said:


> I think I meant Dan but now I'm not sure.


I hope this is not classed as a spoiler but, Dan Martin ITT?


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

brommers said:


> I don't care if no one else joins in with this, but I'm going to do this anyway - to see how many points I could of got.
> Tirreno-Adriatico
> GC - Thomas, Dumoulin, Landa
> STAGE 1. Sky, BMC, Sunweb




oh go on then...
GC...Froome, Landa and Dumpmoulin
Stage 1... Sky, B.M.C and Movistar


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2018)

brommers said:


> I don't care if no one else joins in with this, but I'm going to do this anyway - to see how many points I could of got.



I'll give it a go as well. Just haven't got round to it yet...


----------



## Slick (6 Mar 2018)

brommers said:


> I hope this is not classed as a spoiler but, Dan Martin ITT?


I know.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Mar 2018)

Stage 4 de la cruz, Allaphilipe, Pouls


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Mar 2018)

I'll update scores from today after stage 4.

4 - Poels, Lampaert, Chavanel


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Mar 2018)

brommers said:


> I don't care if no one else joins in with this, but I'm going to do this anyway - to see how many points I could of got.
> Tirreno-Adriatico
> GC - Thomas, Dumoulin, Landa
> STAGE 1. Sky, BMC, Sunweb


Just seen sorry,thanks Brommers
Gc. Froome Dumoulin Bardet

Stage 1 BMC. SKY. QUICKSTEP
Thanks


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2018)

S4
Zakkarin, Gallopin, Boom


----------



## smutchin (7 Mar 2018)

PN stage 4 - Soler, De La Cruz, Ion Izagirre


----------



## smutchin (7 Mar 2018)

Tirreno-Adriatico
GC: Dumoulin, Thomas, Roglic
Stage 1: Sunweb, Sky, BMC


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2018)

Apologies, update of scores will have to wait another day.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Apologies, update of scores will have to wait another day.


Did you blunt your pencil sharpener already?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> Did you blunt your pencil sharpener already?


Pencil snapped


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Mar 2018)

5 - Demare, Swift, Perichon


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Mar 2018)

Stage 5 Trentin. Demare De gendt


----------



## brommers (8 Mar 2018)

T-A
1. Adam 50, Smutch and Brommers 45, RoadRash 40


----------



## brommers (8 Mar 2018)

5.
Wellens, Teuns, Calmejean


----------



## brommers (8 Mar 2018)

T-A
Stage 2
Gaviria, Sagan, Ewan


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2018)

5. Trentin, Poljanski, Barguil


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2018)

PN stage 5: Demare, Cort Neilsen, Groenewegen


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2018)

TA stage 2: Kittel, Gaviria, Sagan


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Mar 2018)

5 - Demare, Wellens, D Martin


----------



## roadrash (8 Mar 2018)

Stage 5... Demare , D. Groanagain and Trentin


----------



## roadrash (8 Mar 2018)

T.A.... Sagan , Ewan and Gaviria


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Mar 2018)

T _ A stage 2
Gaviria...sagan...kittel


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Mar 2018)

brommers said:


> T-A
> 1. Adam 50, Smutch and Brommers 45, RoadRash 40


I'm looking good for a top four place !


----------



## brommers (8 Mar 2018)

P-N Stage 6
Poels, Yates, Alaphilippe


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2018)

Looks like I am going to have a long evening ahead, so another day of no scores. More for you all to look forward to once I do get round to it!


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Mar 2018)

P_N stage 6
Allaphilipe. Poels. G. Izzaguire


----------



## brommers (9 Mar 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Izzaguire


Which one?


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Mar 2018)

6 - Peols, Alaphillipe, Yates.


----------



## brommers (9 Mar 2018)

T-A
3
Kwiat, Yates and Thomas


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Mar 2018)

T-A
Thomas. Kwiatowski. Sagan


----------



## brommers (9 Mar 2018)

T-A
Adam 50 + 45 = 95
Smutch 45 + 45 = 90
Brommers 45 + 10 = 55
RoadRash 40 + 10 = 50


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Mar 2018)

6 - Alaphilippe, Wellens, Henao


----------



## brommers (9 Mar 2018)

There you are @Marmion a gift just for you


----------



## rich p (9 Mar 2018)

6. Vuillermoz, Alaphilippe , Gesink


----------



## brommers (9 Mar 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> T-A
> Thomas. Allaphilipe. Sagan


Alaphilippe is in P-N


----------



## smutchin (9 Mar 2018)

PN stage 6 - Wellens, Dan Martin, De Gendt


----------



## smutchin (9 Mar 2018)

TA stage 3 - Landa, Kwiatkowski, Kelderman


----------



## smutchin (9 Mar 2018)

brommers said:


> Alaphilippe is in P-N



Does look like a good TA stage for him though.


----------



## roadrash (9 Mar 2018)

P.N STAGE 6....Poels, Yates and D.Martin

T.A....Thomas, Landa and Kwiatkowski


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Mar 2018)

brommers said:


> Alaphilippe is in P-N


Lucky your on the ball ! Done now thanks


----------



## Slick (9 Mar 2018)

Forget it, got my times mixed up and didn't realise it wasn't live.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Looks like I am going to have a long evening ahead, so another day of no scores. More for you all to look forward to once I do get round to it!


It's been "one of those weeks".

I'll get round to it before the Vuelta...


----------



## brommers (10 Mar 2018)

P-N 7
I. Izagirre, Yates, SL. Henao


----------



## brommers (10 Mar 2018)

T-A
Adam 50 + 45 + 10 = 105
Smutch 45 + 45 + 0 = 90
Brommers 45 + 10 + 30 = 85
RoadRash 40 + 10 + 10 = 60


----------



## smutchin (10 Mar 2018)

PN stage 7: Soler, Dan Martin, Yates

TA stage 4: Uran, Bardet, Kelderman


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Mar 2018)

P N .Soler. Yates. Zakarin

T A. Froome. Benoot. Bardet.


----------



## brommers (10 Mar 2018)

T-A 4
Froome, Thomas and Yates


----------



## rich p (10 Mar 2018)

P-N 7
Alaphilippe, Chaves, Barguil


----------



## roadrash (10 Mar 2018)

P.N Stage 7....D.Martin, Yates and Chaves

T.A....Thomas Froome and Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Mar 2018)

PN8 - Alaphilippe, Wellens, Teuns


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Mar 2018)

I have a relatively free day tomorrow so will do all the numbers for PN then.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> I have a relatively free day tomorrow so will do all the numbers for PN then.


Snowed in or snowed under? 
You scotties have a hard life. I'll drag myself in from the sunbed tomorrow to see if you've updated the parchment...


----------



## brommers (11 Mar 2018)

P-N 8
Yates, Teuns, Wellens


----------



## brommers (11 Mar 2018)

T-A 5
Gilbert, Benoot, Kwiat


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2018)

PN8
Yates and the Izagirre's


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Mar 2018)

P-N .Wellens .Yates. Fuglsang.

T_A. Sagan. Kwiatowski Van avermaet.


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2018)

PN8 - Wellens, I.Izagirre, Teuns

TA5 - Sagan, Gaviria, Benoot


----------



## roadrash (11 Mar 2018)

Stage 8...Yates, Chaves and Soler

T.A...Sagan, Gilbert and Kwiatkowski


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2018)

Right, here we go...


Stage 3:
15 - gk09, brommers, mosquito, roadrage
0 - everyone else

Stage 4:
40 - Adam, me
35 - smutch
5 - brommers, slick, roadrage
0 - richiepoo
DNS - gk09, mosquito

Stage 5:
15 - smutch
0 or DNS - everyone else

Stage 6:
55 - me
30 - smutch
25 - Adam, mosquito, richiepoo
0 or DNS - brommers, roadrage, gk09, slick

Stage 7:
65 - brommers
40 - smutch, Adam, Roadrage
0 or DNS - everyone else

Stage 8:
25 - roadrage
5 - me, brommers, Adam, smutch
0 or DNS - everyone esle

GC:
20 - brommers
10 - me, gk09, Slick
0 - everyone else

Overall:
245 - me
225 - smutch
180 - Adam
160 - roadrage
125 - brommers
100 - gk09
95 - mosquito
85 - richiepoo
60 - Slick

Apologies for lack of scoring updates, hopefully that'll be a week that won't repeat itself in terms of personal and work commitments getting in the way of punditry


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2018)

Next up in punditry is




Milano - Sanremo on *Saturday *17th March; men only event.
3 riders; scores - 40, 30, 25, 15, 10


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Right, here we go...
> 
> 
> Stage 3:
> ...


The excitement of waiting for my results has been worth it,thanks !


----------



## roadrash (11 Mar 2018)

once again, thanks for taking the time and effort @Marmion , although you was slacking with the score updates, nobber


----------



## brommers (12 Mar 2018)

T-A
Adam 50 + 45 + 10 + 0 + 35 = 140
Smutch 45 + 45 + 0 + 0 + 30 = 120
Brommers 45 + 10 + 30 + 0 + 25 = 110
RoadRash 40 + 10 + 10 + 0 + 35 = 95


----------



## brommers (12 Mar 2018)

T-A 6
Sagan, Kittel, Mezgec


----------



## smutchin (12 Mar 2018)

TA6 - Sagan, Gaviria, Van Poppel


----------



## smutchin (12 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Apologies for lack of scoring updates, hopefully that'll be a week that won't repeat itself in terms of personal and work commitments getting in the way of punditry



No need to apologise - I know what it's like. I can barely find time to do the predicting these days, never mind adding up scores...


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Mar 2018)

Gaviria. Sagan van poppel


----------



## roadrash (12 Mar 2018)

T.A....Sagan , Gilbert and Gaviria


----------



## brommers (12 Mar 2018)

T-A
Adam 50 + 45 + 10 + 0 + 35 + 20 = 160
Brommers 45 + 10 + 30 + 0 + 25 + 45 = 155​Smutch 45 + 45 + 0 + 0 + 30 + 20 = 140
RoadRash 40 + 10 + 10 + 0 + 35 + 20= 115

All to play for in the ITT tomorrow.


----------



## smutchin (12 Mar 2018)

TA7 - Thomas, Dennis, Kung 

ETA: forgot there were some proper TT specialists in this race so have revised my picks...


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Mar 2018)

Just watched great ride at the end by Sagan.Gaviria broken hand so no Milan San remo.

Stage 7 Rohan Dennis. Kwiatowski. Thomas.

At least Thomas is still in good spirit.

View: https://twitter.com/GeraintThomas86/status/973230665134170113?s=19


----------



## brommers (13 Mar 2018)

T-A 7
T. Martin, Kung, Mullen


----------



## roadrash (13 Mar 2018)

T.A.....T.Martin, Thomas and Kung


----------



## brommers (14 Mar 2018)

T-A Final Classification
1st= Adam 50 + 45 + 10 + 0 + 35 + 20 + 25 + 0 = 185
1st= Smutch 45 + 45 + 0 + 0 + 30 + 20 + 25 + 20 = 185​3rd Brommers 45 + 10 + 30 + 0 + 25 + 45 + 0 + 20 = 175
4th RoadRash 40 + 10 + 10 + 0 + 35 + 20 + 0 + 0 = 115


----------



## roadrash (14 Mar 2018)

thanks again @brommers


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Mar 2018)

Thanks enjoyed it.


----------



## brommers (14 Mar 2018)

It was a bit confusing when Paris-Nice was on at the same time


----------



## smutchin (14 Mar 2018)

Yes, punditing in two races at the same time did test my limited brainpower but thanks anyway!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2018)

MSR Startlist
http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=4&y=2018&k=start


----------



## roadrash (14 Mar 2018)

M.S.R...... Sagan, Kwiatkowski and Kristoff ( theres time to change my mind yet)


----------



## smutchin (14 Mar 2018)

MSR - Sagan, Demare, Viviani


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2018)

MSR - Groenewegen, Sagan, Colbrelli

Just to be a bit different


----------



## Slick (14 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> MSR - Groenewegen, Sagan, Colbrelli
> 
> Just to be a bit different


Is it just me, or is round 1 picks akin to sticking a pin in a map?


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Mar 2018)

Kwiatowski (I wish ! )
Sagan
Moscon


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Mar 2018)

MSR: Viviani, Demare, Sagan


----------



## brommers (16 Mar 2018)

Viviani, Modolo, Colbrelli


----------



## Shadow (16 Mar 2018)

Something a little different:

Alaphilippe, Lutsenko, Trentin


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Mar 2018)

Have just seen a ‘pro’ race on the Belgian/French border near Veurne heading towards Dunkirk.
Any idea what it may have been?


----------



## roadrash (16 Mar 2018)

@Fab Foodie ..... Handzame classic, its on eurosport now


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> @Fab Foodie ..... Handzame classic, its on eurosport now


Ta!

No Eurosport though! Did you see me ;-)
They were on the road parallel to the Motorway as I was rolling towards the tunnel.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Mar 2018)

MSR - Sagan P, Viviani, Matthews.


----------



## gk09 (17 Mar 2018)

MSR-

Kwiatkowski, Kristoff, Demare


----------



## Archie (17 Mar 2018)

MSR: 

P Sagan, Matthews, Kwiatkowski.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Mar 2018)

Well done to @gk09 who wins MSR 

40 - gk09
25 - me and smutch
15 - roadrage
0 - everyone else


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Mar 2018)

Next up is




E3 Harelbeke on *Friday* 23rd and then



Gent - Wevelgem (Men and Women events) on *Sunday* 25th

E3 startlist
http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=47&y=2018&k=start

G-W men startlist
http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=7&y=2018&k=start

G-W women startlist:
http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=9048&y=2018&k=start


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Mar 2018)

Reminder that E3 is tomorrow


----------



## smutchin (22 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Reminder that E3 is tomorrow



Are we doing Ghent-Wevelgem on Sunday as well?


----------



## smutchin (22 Mar 2018)

E3 - Sagan, Benoot, Naesen


----------



## brommers (22 Mar 2018)

smutchin said:


> Are we doing Ghent-Wevelgem on Sunday as well?


See a couple of posts earlier


----------



## brommers (22 Mar 2018)

E3
Lutsenko, Moscon, Vanmarcke


----------



## brommers (22 Mar 2018)

-


Marmion said:


> G-W women startlist will be available when I find it!


Don't bother - who really cares?


----------



## roadrash (22 Mar 2018)

@rich p does


----------



## roadrash (22 Mar 2018)

E3 .....Sagan, Phil Gill and Kristoff


----------



## smutchin (22 Mar 2018)

brommers said:


> See a couple of posts earlier



Oh yeah... duh!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Mar 2018)

brommers said:


> -
> 
> Don't bother - who really cares?


Attitudes like that can lead to points being deducted you know...


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2018)

E3 - Lampaert, Sagan, Trentin


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Mar 2018)

E3 Sagan ..Moscon..Naesen.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Mar 2018)

E3 - Vanmarcke, Naesen, Benoot


----------



## brommers (23 Mar 2018)

I'm thinking of squeezing in the Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco between the classics - if anyone is interested.


----------



## gk09 (23 Mar 2018)

E3-

GVA, Terpstra, Vanmarcke


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Mar 2018)

Post #357 edited to include G-W women's start list


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Mar 2018)

Well done to @gk09 who wins E3  hot the the heels of his MSR win

55 - gk09
30 - roadrage
25 - smutch, me
15 - Adam
0 - brommers, richiepoo (they'll be glad of the women's event on Sunday where they might score some points...)


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Well done to @gk09 who wins E3  hot the the heels of his MSR win
> 
> 55 - gk09
> 30 - roadrage
> ...


I always get Trentin and Terpstra muddled up!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2018)

G-W Men: Theuns, Demare, Groenwegen
G-W Women: Hosking, Brennauer, Confalonieri


----------



## roadrash (24 Mar 2018)

G.W MENS.....Sagan, Groanagain and Demare

WOMEN....Brenauer, D'Hoore and Van Dijk


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Mar 2018)

Sagan. Moscon . Terpstra.
Rivera...VanVluten...Blaak


----------



## roadrash (24 Mar 2018)

anyone know of coverage of the womens race


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> anyone know of coverage of the womens race


yes, sporza are covering it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/GentWevelgem/status/977207090166075392


----------



## brommers (24 Mar 2018)

M - Moscon, Demare, Trentin
W - H. Barnes, Blaak, D'Hoore


----------



## gk09 (24 Mar 2018)

G-W

M- Trentin, Groenewegan, Demare

W- D'hoore, Barnes, Lepisto


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Mar 2018)

G-W-M - Trentin, Demare, Sagan.
G-W-W - Blaak, Barnes, D Hoore.


----------



## smutchin (25 Mar 2018)

Sorry, this almost slipped my mind...

Gent-Wevelgem
Women: Barnes, Hosking, Vos
Men: Theuns, Colbrelli, Gilbert


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2018)

Joint winners of G-W are @roadrash and @themosquitoking 

Scores
95 - roadrage, mosquito
55 - brommers, gk09
40 - Adam
25 - me
0 - smutch

Next up are:




Dwars door Vlaanderen on Wednesday 28th March
Startlist: http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=75&y=2018&k=start




Ronde van Vlaanderen *Men/Women *on Sunday 1st April; I'll be at this so it's unlikely I'll be updating the scores until Monday evening at earliest
Men: http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=5&y=2018&k=start
Women: http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=9049&y=2018&k=start


----------



## brommers (27 Mar 2018)

DDV
Stybar, WVA, O. Naesen


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Mar 2018)

DDV
Benoot.....Van aert ....Terpstra...


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2018)

DDV - Benoot, Lampaert, Moscon


----------



## roadrash (27 Mar 2018)

DDV....Valverde, Benoot and terpstra


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2018)

DDV - Theuns, Benoot, Naesen


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2018)

DDV Valverde, Benoot, Terpstra


----------



## Archie (28 Mar 2018)

DVV: Naesen, Groenewegen, Viviani.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2018)

@smutchin wins DVV with 1st place pick 

Nobody else scored...


----------



## brommers (28 Mar 2018)

Easy scoring for you @Marmion


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> @smutchin wins DVV with 1st place pick
> 
> Nobody else scored...


You at flanders this weekend ? If so have a good time !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> You at flanders this weekend ? If so have a good time !


Cheers, I might have one or two of the local brews


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Mar 2018)

Marmion said:


> Cheers, I might have one or two of the local brews


Not jealous as the beers weak and chips are scrawny ! I'll console myself with watching it on TV eating buttons Easter eggs.
Have a good one


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2018)

RVV Men - Stybar, GVA, Benoot
RVV Women - D'Hoore, van Dijk, Niewiadoma


----------



## brommers (30 Mar 2018)

RVV Men - Stuyven, Kwiatkowski, Benoot
RVV Women - Blaak, D'Hoore, Bastianelli


----------



## rich p (30 Mar 2018)

RVVM Sagan, GVA, Gilbert

RVVW Van Dijk, Van Vleuten, Vos 
and any others beginning with V


----------



## brommers (30 Mar 2018)

rich p said:


> RVVM Sagan, GVA, Gilbert
> 
> RVVW Van Dijk, Van Vleuten, Vos
> and any others beginning with V


You could have made it more balanced by replacing Sagan with a bloke beginning with G


----------



## rich p (30 Mar 2018)

brommers said:


> You could have made it more balanced by replacing Sagan with a bloke beginning with G


I realised that after posting but if I'd picked Ganas (anagram), Marmion would have broken his pencil...


----------



## roadrash (30 Mar 2018)

RVV MENS..... Sagan, G.V.A and Benoot

RVV WOMENS.... D'Hoore, Van Dijk and Lepisto


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Mar 2018)

Gilbert.... Van Aert...Kwiatowski

Woman's...Blaak....Van Dijk...d hoore.


----------



## gk09 (31 Mar 2018)

RVV

Men- Sagan, GVA, Benoot
Women- D'Hoore, Van Dijk, Pieters


----------



## Archie (31 Mar 2018)

RVVW: Blaak, Rivera, Niewiadoma.

RVVM: Van Avermaet, Benoot, Gilbert.


----------



## smutchin (1 Apr 2018)

RVV 
men - Sagan, Stybar, Benoot
women - Van Dijk, Niewiadoma, Van Der Breggen


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2018)

Well done to @rich p who wins Flanders 

Scores:
60 - richiepoo
40 - gk09, smutch
35 - Adam, Archie
10 - me, brommers, roadrage


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Apr 2018)

Marmion said:


> Well done to @rich p who wins Flanders
> 
> Scores:
> 60 - richiepoo
> ...


Well done rich and trust you had a good time,thanks Marmion.


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2018)

I bet he cant remember if he had a good time , pished all weekend


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2018)

I was indeed very very drunk

Here's a pic of me (blue jacket and bobble hat) shouting at some nobber cyclists to get out of the way so I can get back across the road to the bar


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Apr 2018)

Next up is



Paris - Roubaix on Sunday 8th, a men only event


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Apr 2018)

PR: Stuyven, Stybar, GVA


----------



## rich p (5 Apr 2018)

PR
Naeson, Terpstra, Roelandts


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Apr 2018)

Gilbert.....Terpstra.....Thomas


----------



## smutchin (5 Apr 2018)

Paris-Roubaix: Gilbert, Demare, Stuyven


----------



## brommers (6 Apr 2018)

PR
Terpstra, Stuyven, Vanmarcke


----------



## roadrash (6 Apr 2018)

PR.... Terpstra, Thomas and Demare


----------



## gk09 (6 Apr 2018)

PR-

GVA, Vanmarcke, Gilbert


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Apr 2018)

PR - Terpstra, GVA, Thomas


----------



## Archie (8 Apr 2018)

Paris Roubaix: GVA, Gilbert, Demare.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2018)

Congratulations to @themosquitoking who wins P>R 

Scores:
40 - mosquito
35 - brommers
25 - me, richiepoo, Adam, roadrage
15 - gk09, Archie
10 - smutch


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Apr 2018)

I can't believe nobody picked Sagan !


----------



## brommers (8 Apr 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> I can't believe nobody picked Sagan !


Did you?


----------



## brommers (8 Apr 2018)

Do I get extra any points for having 3 in the top 6?


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Apr 2018)

brommers said:


> Did you?


As I said...... nobody.I bet he's been picked in every other classic/monument though.


----------



## smutchin (9 Apr 2018)

I thought about picking Sagan but decided in my wisdom that Paris-Roubaix was one he was destined never to win...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2018)

Just as well everyone adheres to the **no spoilers** rule...


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Apr 2018)

Whoops !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2018)

The next 3 punditry competitions are all Men and Women events:

15.04




Amstel Gold Race 
18.04



La Flèche Wallonne 
22.04



Liège-Bastogne-Liège


----------



## brommers (14 Apr 2018)

AG - Men 
Kwiatkowski, Alaphilippe, Mollema
AG - Women
Blaak, Bronzini, D'Hoore


----------



## roadrash (14 Apr 2018)

AG.men..... Sagan , Gilbert and Dan Martin

women....Niewiadoma, Van Der Breggen and Van Dijk


----------



## brommers (14 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> AG.men..... Sagan , Gilbert and Dan Martin
> 
> women....Niewiadoma, Van Der Breggen and Van Dijk


Good to see that we're thinking along the same lines @roadrash


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Apr 2018)

Men: Valverde, Wellens, Benoot
Women: van Vleuten, Niewiadoma, Longo Borghini


----------



## roadrash (14 Apr 2018)

@brommers I was going to incude Blaak, which probably means she will win now that I havent


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2018)

WAG - Van der Breggen, Van Dijk, Van Vleuten

MAG - Valverde, Gilbert, Sagan


----------



## smutchin (15 Apr 2018)

AG - 
Men - Matthews, Valverde, Kwiatkowski 
Women - Van Der Breggen, Niewiadoma, Van Vleuten


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Apr 2018)

AGW - Blaak, Van Vleuten, Van Der Breggen
AGM - Kwiatkowski, Sagan, Valverde


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Apr 2018)

Kwiatowski. Benoot. Nibali

Van vleuten..Van Der bregen. Blaak.


----------



## gk09 (15 Apr 2018)

Men- Valverde, Colbrelli, Kwiatkowski, 

Women- Van der Breggen, Van Vleuten, Blaak


----------



## Archie (15 Apr 2018)

AGW: Van Der Breggen, Blaak, Niewiadoma.

AGM: Gilbert, Alaphillippe, Matthews.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2018)

Well done to @themosquitoking who follows up his victory last weekend by winning Amstel Gold 

Scores:
65 - mosquito
50 - gk09
40 - brommers, Adam, Archie
25 - richiepoo
15 - roadrage
10 - smutch, me

Next race is La Fleche Wallone, on Wednesday 18.04.18
Men and Women events


----------



## smutchin (17 Apr 2018)

Flèche Wallonne
Men - Valverde, Teuns, Wellens
Women - Vos, Niewiadoma, Lepisto 

[ETA: Lepisto in for non-starter Blaak]


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Apr 2018)

Men: Wellens, Mas, Oomen
Women: Niewadoma, Van der Breggen, Moolman


----------



## roadrash (17 Apr 2018)

men....Kwiatkowski, Valverde and Gilbert

Women...Van Der Breggen, Van Vleuten and Newiadoma


----------



## smutchin (17 Apr 2018)

smutchin said:


> Niewiadoma





Marmion said:


> Niewadoma





roadrash said:


> Newiadoma



No wonder they call her the female Kwiatkowski...


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Apr 2018)

Men's. Kwiatowski...Benoot ...Alaphilipe

Women's ..Van Der Bregen.. van vleuten...Niewiadoma..


----------



## brommers (18 Apr 2018)

FW
Men: Nibali, Valverde, Mollema
Women: VDB, VV, Niewiadoma


----------



## brommers (18 Apr 2018)

@Adam4868 and @smutchin Chantaal Blaak is a non-runner


----------



## smutchin (18 Apr 2018)

brommers said:


> @Adam4868 and @smutchin Chantaal Blaak is a non-runner



Thanks!


----------



## gk09 (18 Apr 2018)

Men- Valverde, Alaphilippe, Roglic

Women- Van der Breggen, Guarnier, Van Vleuten


----------



## brommers (18 Apr 2018)

smutchin said:


> Thanks!


Yes apparently she's having an operation to have unnecessary A's removed from her name.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2018)

Our runaway victor in La Fleche Wallone is @gk09 with 1st and 2nd in Men and 1st, 3rd and 4th in Women 

Scores:
150 - gk09
95 - Adam
85 - brommers, roadrage
70 - me
30 - smutch


----------



## brommers (20 Apr 2018)

LBL
Men - Valgren, Thomas, Valverde
Women - VDB, VV, Blaak


----------



## rich p (20 Apr 2018)

LBL
Alaphillipe, Benoot, Valverde

Van Dijk, Van der Breggen, Guarnier


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Apr 2018)

Nibali . Allaphilipe. Valverde.

Blaak. Van de breggen. Van dijk


----------



## roadrash (20 Apr 2018)

LBL..men....Valverde, Alaphilipe and Thomas

women...Blaak, Van Dijk and Van Der Breggen


----------



## gk09 (21 Apr 2018)

LBL Men-

Valverde, Alaphilippe, Kreuziger

Women- Blaak, Van der Breggen, Van Dijk


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Apr 2018)

Men: Wellens, Nibali, Bardet
Women: N'doma, VDB, Van Dijk


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Apr 2018)

Mens - Valverde, Alaphillipe, Nibali
Women - Blaak, Van Dilk, VDB


----------



## smutchin (22 Apr 2018)

LBL
Men: Alaphilippe, Wellens, Nibali
Women: Niewiadoma, Van Der Breggen, Van Dijk

Sorry for lateness - almost forgot. Although my picks are so unimaginative as to be hardly worth bothering with anyway.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Apr 2018)

@brommers has a slight advantage following the women's event, scoring 65. Everyone else scored 50.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Apr 2018)

Winner of La Doyenne is me.

Scores:
75 - me
65 - everyone else

Unless anyone else wants to run a competition or two between now and the Giro d'Italia - Tour de Romandie and Tour de Yorkshire being the 2 obvious contenders - I'l see you all again a few days before the 5th May. 

*There'll be wildcards!  
And bonus points for 1,2,3! 
And double point stages! *


----------



## brommers (22 Apr 2018)

Marmion said:


> Unless anyone else wants to run a competition or two between now and the Giro d'Italia - Tour de Romandie and Tour de Yorkshire being the 2 obvious contenders - I'l see you all again a few days before the 5th May.


May do. I'll take a look at the start lists.


----------



## brommers (23 Apr 2018)

Ok then. Tour de Romandie starts Tuesday.
@Marmion @smutchin @roadrash @themosquitoking @Adam4868 @Slick @gk09 @Archie @anyoneelse
GC and Stages


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Apr 2018)

GC: Ion Izagirre, Roglic, Fuglsang
Prologue: Ion Izagirre, Roglic, Thomas


----------



## brommers (23 Apr 2018)

GC - Thomas, Roglic, Dennis
Prologue - Dennis, Campenaerts, Dowsett


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Apr 2018)

<<<The observant will notice something has changed


----------



## rich p (23 Apr 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> <<<The observant will notice something has changed


Is it a full time job now?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Apr 2018)

rich p said:


> Is it a full time job now?


Reminding you to pick women riders is a FT job in itself


----------



## rich p (23 Apr 2018)

Bah! Any 3 beginning with G is my new strategy.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Apr 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> <<<The observant will notice something has changed


Youve shaved your beard,dyed your hair ?


----------



## roadrash (23 Apr 2018)

Aha...I see its now being run by someone called @Pro Tour Punditry , I hope he makes a better job of it than that nobber marmion did


----------



## rich p (23 Apr 2018)

TdR
GC - Roglic, Bernal, Spilak
Prologue - Roglic, Castroviejo, Hansen


----------



## roadrash (23 Apr 2018)

T.D.R

GC... Roglic, Thomas and Dan Martin

Prologue... Roglic, Dennis and Thomas


----------



## gk09 (23 Apr 2018)

Tdr

GC- Porte, Roglic, I Izagirre

Prologue- Roglic, I Izagirre, Thomas

And I'm not sure why, but I fancy a name change..


----------



## brommers (23 Apr 2018)

gk09 said:


> And I'm not sure why, but I fancy a name change..


Hello, Giro d'Italia - how are you doing?


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Apr 2018)

TdR
GC - Porte, Fugslang, Rodlic
Prologue - Dennis, Thomas, Martin.


----------



## brommers (24 Apr 2018)

Just changed my GC selection. 
Dennis in, Fuglsang out


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Apr 2018)

Thought I'd picked ! 
Roglic. Bernal. I izzagire.
Dennis. Thomas Roglic.


----------



## smutchin (24 Apr 2018)

Romandie
GC - Fuglsang, Roglic, Latour
Prologue - Thomas, Roglic, Dennis


----------



## brommers (24 Apr 2018)

Prologue points 
25 - RR, Adam, Smutch
15 - Marmy, Me, Rich, Gk, 
10 - Mozzy


----------



## rich p (24 Apr 2018)

S1
De Gendt, Cummings, Izagirre G


----------



## brommers (25 Apr 2018)

S1
Albasini, Colbrelli, Matthews


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Apr 2018)

S1 Fulsgang. Thomas..Matthews


----------



## gk09 (25 Apr 2018)

1- Matthews, Albasini, Martin


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Apr 2018)

1 - Cummings, De Gendt, Albasini.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Apr 2018)

1 - Matthews, Fuglsang, G Izagirre


----------



## roadrash (25 Apr 2018)

Stage 1...Mathews, DeGhent and G izagirre


----------



## smutchin (25 Apr 2018)

Sorry for lateness again, been busy this morning...

Romandie
Stage 1 - Rui Costa, Fuglsang, Matthews


----------



## brommers (25 Apr 2018)

After Stage 1

Smutch - 25 + 15 = 40

Brommers - 15 + 20 = 35

RR - 25 + 5= 30​ 
Adam - 25 + 0 = 25​
Marmy - 15 + 5 = 20​
Rich - 15 + 5 = 20​
Gk09 - 15 + 0 = 15​
Mozzy - 10 + 0 -= 10


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Apr 2018)

2 - Viviani, Colbrelli, de Gent


----------



## rich p (25 Apr 2018)

2. Matthews Gaviria Viviani


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Apr 2018)

Viviani....Gaviria.....Matthews


----------



## smutchin (26 Apr 2018)

Romandie
Stage 2 - Viviani, Ackermann, Dupont


----------



## brommers (26 Apr 2018)

2. Gaviria, Matthews, S. Dumoulin


----------



## gk09 (26 Apr 2018)

2- Viviani, Ackermann, Dupont


----------



## smutchin (26 Apr 2018)

gk09 said:


> 2- Viviani, Ackermann, Dupont



Don’t copy me - I don’t know what I’m doing!


----------



## roadrash (26 Apr 2018)

Stage 2.... Viviani, Mathews and Gaviria


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Apr 2018)

2 - Viviani, Matthews, DuPont.


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Viviani....Gaviria.....Matthews


Oy!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Apr 2018)

rich p said:


> Oy!


Your my idol


----------



## roadrash (26 Apr 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Your my idol



you appear to have spelled "nobber " wrong


----------



## gk09 (26 Apr 2018)

smutchin said:


> Don’t copy me - I don’t know what I’m doing!



Thinking for myself is proving unsuccessful so I have to try a new approach


----------



## brommers (26 Apr 2018)

After Stage 2


 
Marmy - 15 + 5 + 45 = 65​
Brommers - 15 + 20 + 25 = 60​
Smutch - 25 + 15 + 0 = 40

RR - 25 + 5 + 10 = 40

Adam - 25 + 0 + 10 = 35

Rich - 15 + 5 + 10 = 30

Gk09 - 15 + 0 + 0 = 15

Mozzy - 10 + 0 + 0 = 10


----------



## brommers (26 Apr 2018)

*ITT Tomorrow *


----------



## brommers (26 Apr 2018)

gk09 said:


> Thinking for myself is proving unsuccessful so I have to try a new approach


Doesn't appear so.


----------



## rich p (26 Apr 2018)

S3
Roglic, Dennis, Izagirre I


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2018)

3 - Latour, Porte, Dan Martin


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Apr 2018)

3. Roglic . Thomas Bernal


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2018)

brommers said:


> After Stage 2
> Marmy - 15 + 5 + *45* = 65


I am saddened that my flair pick winner didn't get a special mention, nor did my 1st and 2nd...


----------



## gk09 (27 Apr 2018)

3- Porte, Martin, Latour


----------



## brommers (27 Apr 2018)

3. Castroviejo, Thomas, Roglic


----------



## smutchin (27 Apr 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I am saddened that my flair pick winner didn't get a special mention



I mentioned it in the spoilers thread. Hat.


----------



## smutchin (27 Apr 2018)

Romandie
Stage 3 - Roglic, Kruijswijk, Latour


----------



## brommers (27 Apr 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I am saddened that my flair pick winner didn't get a special mention, nor did my 1st and 2nd...


Apologies Marmy - you're so wonderful


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2018)

Stage 3....Thomas, Martin and G.Izagirre


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2018)

4 - Dan Martin, Rui Costa, Fuglsang


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Apr 2018)

4
Bernal Costa. Roglic


----------



## brommers (28 Apr 2018)

After Stage 3

Marmy - 15 + 5 + 45 +15 = 80

Brommers - 15 + 20 + 25 + 20 = 80

Adam - 25 + 0 + 10 + 45 = 80​
Smutch - 25 + 15 + 0 + 30 = 70

Rich - 15 + 5 + 10 + 20 = 50​
RR - 25 + 5 + 10 + 0 = 40

Gk09 - 15 + 0 + 0 + 15 = 30

Mozzy - 10 + 0 + 0 + DNS = 10

Adam emulates Marmy by getting 1st and 2nd


----------



## brommers (28 Apr 2018)

4. Bernal. Roglic, D. Martin


----------



## rich p (28 Apr 2018)

4. Porte, Roglic, Bernal


----------



## gk09 (28 Apr 2018)

4- Costa, Porte, Martin


----------



## smutchin (28 Apr 2018)

Stage 4 - Roglic, Bernal, Fuglsang


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2018)

brommers said:


> Apologies Marmy - you're so wonderful


Im not like Marmy,I don't need praise for getting 1St AND 3RD....!

View: https://twitter.com/GazetteDesSport/status/989453136875139073?s=19


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2018)

Stage 4... Bernal, Porte and Dan Martin


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Apr 2018)

Stage 4 - Roglic, Porte, Hernal.


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2018)

@themosquitoking ...is hernal the brother of bernal


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Apr 2018)

5 - Ackermann, Colbrelli, Dupont


----------



## smutchin (28 Apr 2018)

Stage 5 - Colbrelli, Ackermann, Planckaert


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Apr 2018)

roadrash said:


> @themosquitoking ...is hernal the brother of bernal


I was rushing, a little bit hungover and B and H are very close together on the keyboard for old fat thumbs.


----------



## brommers (29 Apr 2018)

After Stage 4

Smutch - 25 + 15 + 0 + 30 + 60 = 130​
Adam - 25 + 0 + 10 + 45 + 45 = 125​
Marmy - 15 + 5 + 45 +15 + 35 = 115

Brommers - 15 + 20 + 25 + 20 + 35= 115

Rich - 15 + 5 + 10 + 20 + 40 = 90

RR - 25 + 5 + 10 + 0 + 20 = 60

Mozzy - 10 + 0 + 0 + DNS + 40 = 50​
Gk09 - 15 + 0 + 0 + 15 + 15 = 45

CHAPEAU to @smutchin for all 3 on the podium

Please collect your prize


----------



## brommers (29 Apr 2018)

5.
Dumoulin, Planckaert, Colbrelli


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2018)

brommers said:


> CHAPEAU to @smutchin for all 3 on the podium
> 
> Please collect your prize
> 
> View attachment 406487


Roger Federer won a cow when he won the Swiss Open!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2018)

Collbrelli...Ackerman...de gendt


----------



## gk09 (29 Apr 2018)

5- Colbrelli, Dupont, Ackermann


----------



## brommers (29 Apr 2018)

rich p said:


> Roger Federer won a cow when he won the Swiss Open!


Sorry, I couldn't afford a cow.


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2018)

5
Albasini, Colbrelli, Keukeleire


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2018)

Stage 5 Colbreli, Degendt and Dillier


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Apr 2018)

Stage 5 if not too late. Ackerman, Dumoulin, DeGendt


----------



## brommers (30 Apr 2018)

A bit busy, but will update the final results for TdR later today.


----------



## brommers (30 Apr 2018)

After Stage 5 - Final Results

Smutch - 25 + 15 + 0 + 30 + 60 + 25 = 155 + 50 = 205

Adam - 25 + 0 + 10 + 45 + 45 + 25 + 50 = 150 + 50 = 200

Marmy - 15 + 5 + 45 +15 + 35 + 35 = 150 + 50 = 200

Brommers - 15 + 20 + 25 + 20 + 35 + 0 = 115 + 35 = 150

Rich - 15 + 5 + 10 + 20 + 40 + 0 = 90 + 60 = 150

Mozzy - 10 + 0 + 0 + DNS + 40 + 25 = 75 + 50 = 125

Gk09 - 15 + 0 + 0 + 15 + 15 + 35 = 80 + 35 = 115

RR - 25 + 5 + 10 + 0 + 20 + 0 = 60 + 35 = 95

Smutch edges it. Well done @smutchin 

Here's your prize*







*Cow not included​


----------



## smutchin (30 Apr 2018)

brommers said:


> Smutch edges it. Well done @smutchin
> 
> Here's your prize*
> 
> ...



Woo! I'll have to go out and get my own cow to celebrate.


----------



## roadrash (30 Apr 2018)

@smutchin it looks like your W has fallen over, surely it should be Moo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Apr 2018)

The
View attachment 406660
Giro d'Italia starts on 4th May 2018 in that famous Italian city of Jerusalem, finishing on the 27th May 2018 in Roma.

*Jerseys competitions*: *GC Points KOM*
3 selections per category
*Scoring: 100, 80, 60, 40, 30*

*Stages*
3 selections per stage
*Scoring: 50, 40, 30, 20, 10*
*Bonus 50 points*: 1st, 2nd and 3rd on a stage

*Double Points stages: 4, 9, 14, 16, 20 *(bonus 50 points is not doubled if 1,2,3 on double points stage)

*Wildcard selection*: choose *any rider* before the start, *other than any of your jersey selections*, and if they come in the* top 10 of any stage they score 20 points*. You can include your wildcard in your stage selections.

Will defending champion @Archie manage to win again, or will one of us other nobbers get lucky this year?

Old punditeers and new most welcome to join in.

If you have any new ideas re scoring and competitions you can fark off as I'm at the limit of my abilities as it is


----------



## darrensmith0410 (30 Apr 2018)

GC: Dumoulin, Lopez, Yates
Points: Modolo, Viviani, Dumoulin
KOM: Polanc, Lopez, Gesink

Wildcard: Visconti


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Apr 2018)

darrensmith0410 said:


> KOM: Visconti
> 
> Wildcard: Visconti



Hidden within my ramblings was this:


Pro Tour Punditry said:


> *Wildcard selection*: choose any rider before the start, other than any of your jersey selections,



Can you swap someone in for either the KOM or the wildcard? 

It's not clearly standing out so I'll go and highlight it in nice Giro pink.


----------



## darrensmith0410 (30 Apr 2018)

Sorry thought I’d changed it. Have edited it now. Needs to be brighter tbh!


----------



## brommers (1 May 2018)

GIRO
GC - Froome, Yates, Pinot
PTS - S. Bennett, Modolo, Viviani
KOM - Pozzovivo, Berhane, Hermans
W/C - LL Sanchez

STAGE 1 - T. Martin, van Emden, Kiryienka


----------



## darrensmith0410 (1 May 2018)

Stage 1: Van Emden, Dennis, T.Martin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2018)

*GC: Aru, Lopez, Pinot*
*Points: Viviani, Wellens, S.Bennett*
*KOM: Woods, G. Bennett, Visconti
WC: Dumoulin*

Stage 1: *Dennis*, Dumoulin, *Campenaerts*


----------



## brommers (1 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> *GC: Aru, Lopez, Pinot*
> *Points: Viviani, Wellens, Bennett*
> *KOM: Woods, Gesink, Visconti
> WC: Dumoulin*
> ...


I see that you've got a new selection of coloured pencils Marmy - what happened to Dumoulin though?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2018)

brommers said:


> I see that you've got a new selection of coloured pencils Marmy - what happened to Dumoulin though?


He was going to be white in the middle but then nobody could read him, and the WC just seemed to need a bold statement of intent


----------



## themosquitoking (1 May 2018)

Points - Wellens, Stybar, Viviani
KOM - Yates, Pozzivivo, Pinot
GC - Lopez, Aru, Chavez
W/C - Dumoulin

Stage 1 - Froome, Dennis, Dumoulin.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2018)

Giro.
GC .Froome. Pinot. Dumoulin.

KOM. Woods. Yates. Pozzovivo.

Points. Bennet. Froome. Modolo.

WC Lopez.

Thanks !


----------



## Shadow (2 May 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Points. _*Nizzolo*_. Froome. Modolo.


errr, is he a late entry/sub cos I dont see him on a start list?


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2018)

Shadow said:


> errr, is he a late entry/sub cos I dont see him on a start list?


Never looked at start lisy,yes he's out with a knee injury.Thanks


----------



## rich p (2 May 2018)

GC - Pinot, Dumoulin, Froome

KOM - Pozzovivo, Pinot, G. Bennett

Points - Viviani, S Bennett, Modolo

WC - Yates

S1 - Van Emden, Dennis, LLSanchez


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2018)

rich p said:


> GC - Pinot, Dumoulin,
> 
> KOM - Pozzovivo, Pinot, G. Bennett
> 
> ...


You've another GC pick


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2018)

OK, a recap of teh rulez: pick riders what are riding, pick 3 riders


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2018)

Also, unless otherwise stated I shall be assuming George Bennett for GC and KOM selection and Sam Bennett for Points


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2018)

I have just spotted that the Giro starts tomorrow and not Saturday as I had originally thought; just in case anyone else thought likewise...


----------



## roadrash (3 May 2018)

G.C....Froome, Dumoulin and Pinot

Points....Wellens, Viviani and Modolo

K.O.M....Yates , Pozivivo and Hermans

W.C....Sam.Bennet

Stage 1....Froome , Dumoulin and Dennis


----------



## smutchin (3 May 2018)

Giro d'Italia
GC: Pinot, Yates, Dumoulin
KOM: Lopez, Formolo, Meintjes
Points: Ulissi, LL Sanchez, Viviani
Wildcard: Aru

Stage 1: Dumoulin, Dennis, Campenaerts


----------



## Adam4868 (3 May 2018)

Stage 1 Froome Dennis Domoulin


----------



## gk09 (3 May 2018)

Giro

GC- Froome, Dumoulin, Pinot
KoM- Lopez, Ciccone, Visconti
Points- Viviani, Bennett, van Poppel
Wildcard- Aru

Stage 1- Dennis, van Emden, Dumoulin


----------



## Archie (3 May 2018)

Giro

GC: Dumoulin, Pinot, Froome
KoM: Lopez, Chavez, Aru
Points: Viviani, Modolo, Bonifazio

Stage 1: van Emden, Dennis, Dumoulin

w/c Ulissi


----------



## brommers (4 May 2018)

@Archie Haven't done your W/C


----------



## Slick (4 May 2018)

Okay, looks like I'm going to miss the start but here's my stab in the dark.

Giro 

GC Dumoulin Pinot Froome 
Kom Lopez Formolo Yates 
Points Viviani Ulissi S. Bennett 
WC LL Sanchez 

Stage 1

Dennis Dumoulin Froome


----------



## Shadow (4 May 2018)

Giro

GC: Froome, Lopez, Pinot
KoM: Ciccone, Pozzovivo, Woods
Pts: Bennett S, Sbaragli, Viviani
Wildman: Dumoulin

Tappa 1: anyone starting with D - Dennis, Dowsett, Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2018)

*12 entries for the Giro*


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2018)

A good start for most punditeers, with 50 points bonus for 1st, 2nd and 3rd going to me and @smutchin; wildcard points also went to me, mosquito, richiepoo and shadow.

Stage 1:
190 - me
170 - smutch
120 - shadow
110 - mosquito
90 - roadrage, Adam, gk09, Archie, Slick
60 - richiepoo
40 - dazza
0 - brommers


----------



## Adam4868 (4 May 2018)

Stage 2 
Viviani...S bennet. Modolo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2018)

2 - Viviani, Bennett, Mareczko


----------



## brommers (4 May 2018)

2. Viviani, S. Bennett, Modolo


----------



## darrensmith0410 (4 May 2018)

Stage 2: viviani, modolo, sbaragli


----------



## roadrash (4 May 2018)

Stage 2.... Viviani, Modolo and Mareczko


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2018)

Hopefully everyone has noticed I am no longer "liking" posts as an indication of having noted them; this is due to a new and hopefully improved scoring process (for me at any rate); but this will be the first Grand Tour it has been in operation so I am expecting the potential of a few blips along the way.

I'm fairly sure that I'll be able to get it right, but if you do spot any errors please let me know.


----------



## Slick (4 May 2018)

Missed stage 1 and more than likely miss stage 2 as well, so another stab in the dark from me.

Stage 2.

Bonifazio Viviani and Bennett

Apologies for the late edit but I've just seen the 1st round highlights.


----------



## gk09 (4 May 2018)

2-

Viviani, Bennett, Bonifazio


----------



## rich p (4 May 2018)

2. Roelandts, Bonifazio, Viviani


----------



## themosquitoking (5 May 2018)

2 - Viviani, Nizzolo, Modolo.


----------



## smutchin (5 May 2018)

Stage 2 - Modolo, Mareczko, Sam Bennett


----------



## Archie (5 May 2018)

Thanks for the heads-up @brommers. 

Stage 2: Viviani, S Bennett, D Van Poppel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2018)

darrensmith0410 said:


> Stage 2: nizzolo





themosquitoking said:


> 2 - Nizzolo



He's not riding this year


----------



## darrensmith0410 (5 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> He's not riding this year



Thanks, edited to Modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2018)

Another good scoring day, with top honours going to me with another 1st, 2nd and 3rd - go me! 
roadrage scored bonus wildcard points.

Stage 2:
170 - me
120 - roadrage
100 - Slick, gk09
90 - Adam, brommers
80 - smutch, Archie
70 - richiepoo
60 - dazza, mosquito
DNS - shadow

Overall:
360 - me
250 - smutch
210 - roadrage
190 - gk09, Slick
180 - Adam
170 - mosquito, Archie
130 - richiepoo
120 - shadow
100 - dazza
90 - brommers

I shall be checking scores again later to triple check, and reverting to the old scoring system as there was a fundamental flaw in the new system in that it was bollocks...


----------



## smutchin (5 May 2018)

Stage 3 - Viviani, Mareczko, Sam Bennett


----------



## rich p (5 May 2018)

3.Viviani, Modolo, Bonifazio


----------



## Slick (5 May 2018)

Stage 3.

Bonifazio Viviani and Bennett


----------



## roadrash (5 May 2018)

Stage 3...Viviani, Modolo and Mareczko


----------



## gk09 (5 May 2018)

3

Viviani, Bennett, van Poppel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Points. nizzolo





Shadow said:


> errr, is he a late entry/sub cos I dont see him on a start list?





Adam4868 said:


> Never looked at start lisy,yes he's out with a knee injury.Thanks





Pro Tour Punditry said:


> OK, a recap of teh rulez: pick riders what are riding





darrensmith0410 said:


> Stage 2: nizzolo





themosquitoking said:


> 2 Nizzolo





Pro Tour Punditry said:


> He's not riding this year





darrensmith0410 said:


> Thanks



Just to re-cap, Nizzolo is not riding this year


----------



## roadrash (5 May 2018)

are you absolutely positive he hasn't sneaked in


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2018)

"Are you riding the Giro this year, Giacomo?"






"Vorrei, ma non posso"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2018)

3 - Viviani, S. Bennett, Wellens


----------



## brommers (6 May 2018)

3. DVP, Mareczko, Viviani


----------



## darrensmith0410 (6 May 2018)

3. Viviani, Mareczko, Bennett


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2018)

3 Viviani... Modolo...S.Bennet


----------



## themosquitoking (6 May 2018)

3 - Viviani, Bennet, Modolo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2018)

It's the turn of @Adam4868 and @themosquitoking to get bonus points for 1st, 2nd and 3rd on today's stage 
Roadrage gets another 20 wildcard points

Stage 3:
170 - Adam, mosquito
130 - roadrage
100 - smutch, dazza
90 - richiepoo, gk09
80 - me, Slick, brommers
DNS - shadow, Archie

Overall:
440 - me
350 - Adam, smutch
340 - mosquito, roadrage
280 - gk09
270 - Slick
220 - richiepoo
200 - dazza
170 - brommers, Archie
120 - shadow

That's us now going into a early rest day, and back on Tuesday with a double points stage.


----------



## Slick (7 May 2018)

Stage 4.

Formolo Wellens Sanchez


----------



## brommers (7 May 2018)

4. Stybar, Wellens, LL Sanchez


----------



## rich p (7 May 2018)

4. Yates, Pinot, Dumoulin


----------



## Adam4868 (7 May 2018)

Stage 4 
Wellens ..Ulissi...Sanchez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2018)

4 - Conti, Brambilla, Goncalves


----------



## darrensmith0410 (7 May 2018)

4. Wellens, Ulissi, Pinot


----------



## themosquitoking (8 May 2018)

4 - Wellens, Sanchez, Pinot.


----------



## smutchin (8 May 2018)

Stage 4 - Ulissi, Goncalves, LL Sanchez

It's stages like this that make me wish I had at least six picks - really difficult to narrow it down to just three choices...


----------



## Shadow (8 May 2018)

Tappa 4: Goncalves, Stybar, Wellens


----------



## gk09 (8 May 2018)

4- Wellens, Ulissi, Pinot


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2018)

Stage 4...Stybar, Wellens and Formolo


----------



## Archie (8 May 2018)

Stage 4: Ulissi, Conti, Betancur.


----------



## gk09 (8 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I shall be checking scores again later to triple check, and reverting to the old scoring system as there was a fundamental flaw in the new system in that it was bollocks...



Does this mean we get a 'like' for our posts again?!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2018)

gk09 said:


> Does this mean we get a 'like' for our posts again?!


No, I realised a slight tweak of new system was all that was needed


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2018)

Today's double points stage has mixed things up a bit, with wildman points going to Slick, brommers and richiepoo

Stage 4:
140 - Slick
120 - brommers, roadrage
100 - Adam, dazza, mosquito, shadow, gk09
60 - richiepoo
0 - me, smutch, Archie

Overall:
460 - roadrage, Adam
440 - me, mosquito
410 - Slick
380 - gk09
350 - smutch
300 - dazza
290 - brommers
280 - richiepoo
220 - Shadow
170 - Archie


----------



## darrensmith0410 (8 May 2018)

5. Ulissi, Wellens, Woods


----------



## Shadow (8 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> 179 - Archie


errr, has Archie been deducted a point for a minor infraction or has he gained 9 points by one of your magical calculations?!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2018)

Shadow said:


> errr, has Archie been deducted a point for a minor infraction or has he gained 9 points by one of your magical calculations?!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 May 2018)

5 - Wellens, Goncalves, S. Bennett


----------



## rich p (8 May 2018)

5. Bilbao, Bonnet, Lutsenko


----------



## Slick (8 May 2018)

Stage 5.

Wellens Poels Pantano


----------



## gk09 (8 May 2018)

5-

Battaglin, Wellens, Woods


----------



## Adam4868 (8 May 2018)

Stage 5 .
Mohoric. Wellens Modolo


----------



## brommers (9 May 2018)

5. Ulissi, Wellens, Yates


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2018)

Stage 5 - Battaglin, Goncalves, Sam Bennett


----------



## roadrash (9 May 2018)

Stage 5...Wellens, Yates and Formolo


----------



## Shadow (9 May 2018)

Tappa 5: Bilbao, Pinot, Wellens


----------



## Archie (9 May 2018)

Shadow said:


> errr, has Archie been deducted a point for a minor infraction or has he gained 9 points by one of your magical calculations?!!


 Points for flair. 

Stage 5: Ulissi, Battaglin, Pinot.


----------



## themosquitoking (9 May 2018)

5 - Goncalves, Wellens, Ulisssi


----------



## brommers (9 May 2018)

6.
Froome, Yates, Pozzovivo


----------



## darrensmith0410 (9 May 2018)

6. Yates, Pinot, Pozzovivo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2018)

darrensmith0410 said:


> 6. Yates, Pinot, Pozzovivo


same for me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2018)

Won't be able to updates scores tonight, but should be ok 2 to update tomorrow evening


----------



## Slick (9 May 2018)

Aru Yates Pinot


----------



## gk09 (9 May 2018)

6- 

Pinot, Yates, Dumoulin


----------



## Adam4868 (9 May 2018)

Stage 6 
S.Bennet Yates. Woods


----------



## themosquitoking (9 May 2018)

6 - Yates, Wellens, Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Stage 6
> S.Bennet


You sure? S. Bennett, the Irish sprinter?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> You sure? S. Bennett, the Irish sprinter?


Sorry duh.Work is getting to me ! George please.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Sorry duh.Work is getting to me ! George please.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 May 2018)

View: https://twitter.com/roadphil/status/992763001701879809?s=19

This washed down with a 4.99 bottle of Aldi organic wine,I'm done for !


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2018)

Stage 6 - Woods, Yates, Pinot


----------



## brommers (10 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> You sure? S. Bennett, the Irish sprinter?



Ben Swift came close to winning a stage at the Dauphiné last year up the Alpe d'Huez.


----------



## roadrash (10 May 2018)

Stage 6.... Yates, Dumpmoulin and Froome


----------



## Archie (10 May 2018)

Stage 6: Yates, Pinot, Woods.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2018)

6. Yates, Pinot, Dumoulin
Edited!


----------



## Shadow (10 May 2018)

rich p said:


> _*5.*_ Yates, Pinot, Dumoulin


Bit late for stage 5 eh Rich?! 
I'm sure PTP/Marmy will understand.


----------



## Shadow (10 May 2018)

Tappa 6: Ciccone, Formolo, Woods


----------



## brommers (10 May 2018)

7.
S. Bennett, Mareczko, Viviani


----------



## darrensmith0410 (10 May 2018)

7. Viviani, Bennett, Modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2018)

Stage 5: wildman points for dazza and richiepoo
80 - smutch
50 - gk09, Archie
30 - me, mosquito
20 - dazza, richiepoo
10 - brommers, roadrage
0 - Slick, Adam, Shadow

Stage 6 : wildman points for me, richiepoo, gk09, Adam, Shadow, mosquito, smutch
100 - me
90 - richiepoo, gk09, smutch
80 - dazza, Adam
70 - Slick, archie
60 - mosquito
50 - brommers
40 - roadrage
20 - Shadow

Overall:
570 - me
530 - mosquito, Adam
520 - smutch, gk09
510 - roadrage
480 - SLick
400 - dazza
390 - richiepoo
350 - brommers
290 - Archie
240 - Shadow


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2018)

7 - Viviani, S. Bennett, DVP


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Stage 6 : wildman points for me, richiepoo, gk09, Adam, Shadow, mosquito



And me as well? Although I think you have actually included my wildcard points, looking at the scores, so that’s ok.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> And me as well? Although I think you have actually included my wildcard points, looking at the scores, so that’s ok.


Yes, and yes.


----------



## themosquitoking (10 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Stage 5: wildman points for dazza and richiepoo
> 80 - smutch
> 50 - gk09, Archie
> 30 - me, mosquito
> ...


Dropped into the bottom three on velogames today and i'm in the top three in this game, i'm not entirely sure what the universe is using for a sense of humour these days but several fancy hats on offer for anyone who catches it and brings it to me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> Dropped into the bottom three on velogames today and i'm in the top three in this game, i'm not entirely sure what the universe is using for a sense of humour these days but several fancy hats on offer for anyone who catches it and brings it to me.


PTP is a much better gauge of one's deep knowledge of the peloton


----------



## themosquitoking (10 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> PTP is a much better gauge of one's deep knowledge of the peloton


Well obviously, but also, we've all proved, on several occasions each, that that is total bullshit.


----------



## gk09 (10 May 2018)

7

Viviani, Bennett, Mareczko


----------



## Slick (10 May 2018)

Viviani Ulissi Battaglin


----------



## themosquitoking (10 May 2018)

Viviani, whichever Bennett goes fast, but not uphill and Battaglin.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 May 2018)

Viviani ....Ulissi.....modolo


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2018)

Stage 7 - Viviani, Modolo, Van Poppel


----------



## brommers (11 May 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> Dropped into the bottom three on velogames today


2 points behind me - that's really poor!


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2018)

Stage 7.....Viviani , Modolo, and Mareczko


----------



## rich p (11 May 2018)

7. Viviani, S Bennett, Bonifazio


----------



## Shadow (11 May 2018)

Tappa 7: BennettS, Modolo, Viviani

No points for flair here; but flair gave me nul points yesterday (altho Ciccone came close) thereby stuck at the bottom of PTP; likely to stay there.


----------



## Archie (11 May 2018)

Stage 7: Viviani, S Bennett, Modolo


----------



## smutchin (11 May 2018)

Shadow said:


> Tappa 7: BennettS, Modolo, Viviani
> 
> No points for flair here; but flair gave me nul points yesterday (altho Ciccone came close) thereby stuck at the bottom of PTP; likely to stay there.



That was a great effort by Ciccone. If he'd pulled it off, you'd have been a contender for Flair Pick Of The Year!


----------



## brommers (11 May 2018)

8. Pinot, Yates, Froome.


----------



## darrensmith0410 (11 May 2018)

8. Yates, Pinot, Lopez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2018)

It's @rich p's finest hour with 1st 2nd and 3rd in a stage  He sometimes struggles to get that in an entire Grand Tour 
Wildman points for roadrage.

Stage 7:
170 - richiepoo
110 - dazza, Shadow, Archie
100 - me
90 - gk09, mosquito, brommers
80 - rodrage
70 - smutch
60 - Adam
40 - Slick

Overall:
670 - me
620 - mosquito
610 - gk09
590 - Adam, smutch, roadrage
560 - richiepoo
520 - Slick
510 - dazza
440 - brommers
400 - Archie
350 - Shadow

edited due to useless counting last night; now triple checked


----------



## themosquitoking (11 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> It's @rich p's finest hour with 1st 2nd and 3rd in a stage  He sometimes struggles to get that in an entire Grand Tour
> Wildman points for roadrage.
> 
> Stage 7:
> ...


@Adam4868 call a stewards mate.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> @Adam4868 call a stewards mate.


I get baffled just trying to pick at the moment,have I missed something ?


----------



## smutchin (11 May 2018)

Stage 8 - Ulissi, Tony Martin, LL Sanchez

ETA: @Pro Tour Punditry - Ballet Bob dropped for Dirty Sanchez


----------



## Dayvo (11 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> PTP is a much better gauge of one's deep knowledge of the peloton



I reckon picking a decent, well-balanced fantasy team is more of an indication of in-depth cycling knowledge, right!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> @Adam4868 call a stewards mate.


What have I missed, I haven't transferred scores to the magic book of scores yet, but to save me checking...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2018)

8 - LL, Conti, Goncalves


----------



## themosquitoking (11 May 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> I get baffled just trying to pick at the moment,have I missed something ?





Pro Tour Punditry said:


> What have I missed, I haven't transferred scores to the magic book of scores yet, but to save me checking...


We were on the same points yesterday but he scored more points than me today but is lower on the table.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 May 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> We were on the same points yesterday but he scored more points than me today but is lower on the table.


Ah right, error in stage scores which has now been rectified; he scored less than you today


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Ah right, error in stage scores which has now been rectified; he scored less than you today


I got excited for a minute......


----------



## Adam4868 (11 May 2018)

Stage 8 
Lopez. Yates. Dumoulin


----------



## Slick (12 May 2018)

Yates Dumoulin Ulissi


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> I got excited for a minute......


There may be a need to review my shite scoring from this evening, so permission to be on the edge of excitement again


----------



## rich p (12 May 2018)

8. Yates, Pinot, Lopez


----------



## themosquitoking (12 May 2018)

8 - Sabchez, Yates, Pinot.


----------



## gk09 (12 May 2018)

8

Wellens, Yates, Pinot


----------



## roadrash (12 May 2018)

Stage 8.....Yates , Dumpmoulin and Froome


----------



## Archie (12 May 2018)

Stage 8: Gesink, Conti, Di Marchi


----------



## Shadow (12 May 2018)

Tappa 8: Hermans, Wellens, Woods


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2018)

I have amended yesterday's scores, a couple of errors have been rectified and triple checked Today's stage wasn't as high scoring, wildcard points for richiepoo

Stage 8:
60 - richiepoo
40 - brommers, dazza, mosquito, gk09
10 - roadrage, Adam, Slick
0 - me, smutch, Archie, Shadow

Overall:
670 - me
660 - mosquito
650 - gk09
620 - richiepoo
600 - Adam, roadrage
590 - smutch
550 - dazza
530 - Slick
480 - brommers
400 - Archie
350 - Shadow

***Double Points on stage 9***


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2018)

9 - Chaves, Lopez, Pinot


----------



## roadrash (12 May 2018)

Stage 9....Yates, Chaves and Formolo


----------



## brommers (12 May 2018)

9. 
Yates, Pinot, Froome


----------



## darrensmith0410 (12 May 2018)

9. Yates, Pinot, Chaves


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2018)

And since we haven't had any input for Gregg from some time; "punditry doesn't get any better than this..."


----------



## smutchin (12 May 2018)

Stage 9 - Pinot, Dumoulin, Chaves


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> And since we haven't had any input for Gregg from some time; "punditry doesn't get any better than this..."
> 
> View attachment 408912


He's been busy !


----------



## Adam4868 (12 May 2018)

Chavez .Pinot. yates


----------



## Slick (12 May 2018)

Yates Pinot Chavez


----------



## rich p (13 May 2018)

9. Woods, Gesink, Yates


----------



## smutchin (13 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> Stage 9 - Pinot, Dumoulin, Chaves



Hmmm, looking more closely at the profile of the finish, I may have got this slightly wrong, but what the heck, I’ll stick with my selection.


----------



## themosquitoking (13 May 2018)

9 - Pinot, Yates, Chavez.


----------



## Shadow (13 May 2018)

Tappa 9: Ciccone, Hermans, Yates


----------



## gk09 (13 May 2018)

9-

Lopez, Pinot, Yates


----------



## Archie (13 May 2018)

Stage 9: Di marchi, gesink, s Yates.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2018)

Some excellent scoring today, with @darrensmith0410, @Adam4868, @Slick and @themosquitoking all getting 1st, 2nd and 3rd, so bonus points as well as double points. Wildman points to richiepoo, me, Adam and Shadow.

Stage 9:
310 - Adam
290 - dazza, mosquito, Slick
180 - brommers, gk09
160 - me, roadrage
140 - smutch
120 - Shadow, richiepoo
100 - Archie

Overall:
950 - mosquito
910 - Adam
840 - dazza
830 - me, gk09
820 - Slick
760 - roadrage
740 - richiepoo
730 - smutch
660 - brommers
500 - Archie
470 - Shadow

Rest day tomorrow, see you all again on Tuesday


----------



## rich p (14 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Some excellent scoring today, with @darrensmith0410, @Adam4868, @Slick and @themosquitoking all getting 1st, 2nd and 3rd, so bonus points as well as double points. Wildman points to me, Adam and Shadow.
> 
> Stage 9:
> 310 - Adam
> ...


I hesitate to post this as I haven't much of an idea of the roolz, but don't I get wildman points for Yates?


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2018)

rich p said:


> I hesitate to post this as I haven't much of an idea of the roolz, but don't I get wildman points for Yates?


*Wildcard selection*: choose *any rider* before the start, *other than any of your jersey selections*, and if they come in the* top 10 of any stage they score 20 points*. You can include your wildcard in your stage selections.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2018)

rich p said:


> I hesitate to post this as I haven't much of an idea of the roolz, but don't I get wildman points for Yates?


Amended


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2018)

Stage 10 - Pedersen, Sbaragli, Montaguti


----------



## brommers (14 May 2018)

10. DVP, Viviani, Modolo


----------



## gk09 (14 May 2018)

10

Viviani, Bennett, Modolo


----------



## rich p (14 May 2018)

10. Lutsenko, Wellens,. LLS


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2018)

Stage 10 Sanchez...Wellens.....Mohoric
..


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2018)

10 - Montaguti, Conti, Battaglin


----------



## themosquitoking (14 May 2018)

10 - Yates, Viviani, Wellens.


----------



## Slick (14 May 2018)

Wellens Sanchez Dennis


----------



## darrensmith0410 (15 May 2018)

10. Pantano, Wellens, Yates


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2018)

Stage 10.....Wellens, Formolo and Viviani


----------



## Shadow (15 May 2018)

Tappa 10: Visconti, Viviani, V(w)ellens

Where's de Gendt when you need him?


----------



## Archie (15 May 2018)

Stage 10: Pedersen, Drucker, Viviani.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2018)

Poor effort today other than @Adam4868 who had 1st, @gk09 with 3rd and me with 4th.
roagrage had wildcard points

Stage 10:
50 - Adam
30 - gk09
20 - me and roadrage
0 - everyone else

Overall:
960 - Adam
950 - mosquito
860 - gk09
850 - me
840 - dazza
820 - Slick
780 - roadrage
740 - richiepoo
730 - smutch
660 - brommers
500 - Archie
470 - Shadow


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2018)

11 - Battaglin, Woods, Yates


----------



## themosquitoking (15 May 2018)

Nice one @Adam4868, i really wasn't relishing the prospect of holding onto the jersey for the next 10 days. It really is a lot of extra work with all the press interviews every day.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2018)

Ulissi....Wellens...Battaglin.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 May 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> Nice one @Adam4868, i really wasn't relishing the prospect of holding onto the jersey for the next 10 days. It really is a lot of extra work with all the press interviews every day.


Thanks you could of washed it ! You left your inhaler in the back pocket aswell,ill returrn it after the Zoncolan...


----------



## Slick (15 May 2018)

Wellens Dumoulin Battaglin


----------



## gk09 (15 May 2018)

11

Battalion, Yates, Pinot


----------



## themosquitoking (15 May 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks you could of washed it ! You left your inhaler in the back pocket aswell,ill returrn it after the Zoncolan...


No worries, please use it. It's definetly full of go juice and not my prescription viagra.


----------



## rich p (15 May 2018)

11. Yates, Pinot, Aru


----------



## themosquitoking (16 May 2018)

11 - Yates, Pinot, Battaglin


----------



## brommers (16 May 2018)

11. Yates, Pozzovivo, Ulissi


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2018)

Stage 11 - Wellens, Conti, Ulissi


----------



## Archie (16 May 2018)

Stage 11: Conti, Battaglin, S Bennett.


----------



## Shadow (16 May 2018)

Tappa 11: Battaglin, UIissi, Wellens


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2018)

Stage 11... Wellens, Dumpmoulin and Yates


----------



## darrensmith0410 (16 May 2018)

11. Battaglin, Wellens, Ulissi


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2018)

Wildman points for me, gk09, richiepoo, mosquito, smutch, Shadow

Stage 11:
90 - roadrage
70 - me, gk09, richiepoo, mosquito
60 - brommers
40 - Slick
20 - smutch, Shadow
0 - Adam, Archie, dazza

Overall: @themosquitoking gets his smelly jumper back
1020 - mosquito
960 - Adam
930 - gk09
920 - me
870 - roadrage
860 - Slick
840 - dazza
810 - richiepoo
750 - smutch
720 - brommers
500 - Archie
490 - Shadow


----------



## darrensmith0410 (16 May 2018)

12. Viviani, Bennett, Modolo


----------



## brommers (16 May 2018)

darrensmith0410 said:


> 12. Viviani, Mareszcko, Modolo


I might be wrong @darrensmith0410 but I think that Mareczko is out of the race


----------



## darrensmith0410 (16 May 2018)

brommers said:


> I might be wrong @darrensmith0410 but I think that Mareczko is out of the race


 
Have changed to Bennett. Thanks.


----------



## brommers (16 May 2018)

12. S. Bennett, Modolo, DVP


----------



## rich p (16 May 2018)

12. Viviani, S Bennett, Roelandts


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2018)

12 - Viviani, S Bennett, Bonifazio


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2018)

Viviani...Bennet...Modolo


----------



## Slick (16 May 2018)

Battaglin Viviani Bennett


----------



## gk09 (16 May 2018)

12

Viviani, Bennett, Bonifazio


----------



## themosquitoking (16 May 2018)

12 - Viviani, Bennett and i want to give some love to to Wellens. So him. I am a little dit brunk.


----------



## Slick (16 May 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> 12 - Viviani, Bennett and i want to give some love to to Wellens. So him. I am a little dit brunk.


A good as reason as any for sure.


----------



## smutchin (17 May 2018)

Stage 12 - Viviani, S.Bennett, Bonifazio


----------



## Archie (17 May 2018)

Stage 12: Viviani, S Bennett, Modolo.


----------



## Shadow (17 May 2018)

Tappa 12: BennettS, Mohoric, Viviani


----------



## roadrash (17 May 2018)

Stage 12...Viviani, Modolo and Mohoric


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 May 2018)

wildman points for roadrage, which is just as well as he scored 0 on the stage 

Stage 12:
90 - brommers
80 - me, gk09, smutch
60 - richiepoo
50 - Adam, Slick, mosquito, Archie, Shadow, dazza
20 - roadrage

Overall:
1070 - mosquito
1010 - Adam, gk09
1000 - me
910 - Slick
890 - roadrage, dazza
870 - richiepoo
830 - smutch
810 - brommers
550 - Archie
540 - Shadow


----------



## darrensmith0410 (17 May 2018)

13. S. Bennett, Viviani, van Poppel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 May 2018)

13 - Bennett, Viviani, DVP


----------



## roadrash (17 May 2018)

Stage 13....Viviani, Modolo and Bennet


----------



## themosquitoking (17 May 2018)

Wellens tried so hard for me after i got drunk and loved all over him.
13 - Bennet, Modolo, van Poppel


----------



## gk09 (17 May 2018)

13

Viviani, Bennett, Modolo


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2018)

Viviani...Bennet...Van poppel


----------



## smutchin (17 May 2018)

Stage 13 - Viviani, S.Bennett, D.Van Poppel


----------



## brommers (18 May 2018)

13.
S. Bennett, DVP, Morkov


----------



## Slick (18 May 2018)

Viviani Bennett DVP


----------



## Shadow (18 May 2018)

The calm before the weekend's fireworks?
Tappa 13: BennettS, Bonifazio, Viviani


----------



## Archie (18 May 2018)

Stage 13: Viviani, S Bennett, Modolo.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2018)

S Bennett, Viviani, DVP


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2018)

We have many punditeers with 1st, 2nd and 3rd...bonus points-a-go-go

I'll update scores once I get home later this evening.

***Reminder - tomorrow is double points***


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2018)

I am not one of them


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> I am not one of them


I am not surprised...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2018)

Excellent scoring today, with half of us scoring bonus points for 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Go us! 
Wildman points (again) for roadrage

Stage 13:
170 - dazza, me, Adam, smutch, Slick, richiepoo
130 - roadrage
110 - gk09, Archie
90 - mosquito, Shadow
70 - brommers

Overall:
1180 - Adam
1170 - me
1160 - mosquito
1120 - gk09
1080 - Slick
1060 - dazza
1040 - richiepoo
1020 - roadrage
1000 - smutch
880 - brommers
660 - Archie
630 - Shadow

I know I've mentioned it before but...






And with double points up for grabs tomorrow anything can happen - is anyone willing to go "flair" to try for a breakaway double point stage?


----------



## darrensmith0410 (18 May 2018)

14. Yates, Pozzovivo, Pinot


----------



## rich p (18 May 2018)

14. Yates, Dumoulin. Pinot


----------



## gk09 (18 May 2018)

14

Dumoulin, Pinot, Atapuma


----------



## Slick (18 May 2018)

Yates Dumoulin Pinot


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> And with double points up for grabs tomorrow anything can happen - is anyone willing to go "flair" to try for a breakaway double point stage?


I've been watching the betting markets for tomorrow's stage and there's quite a bit of money (and reducing of odds) for potential breakaway riders


----------



## themosquitoking (18 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> And with double points up for grabs tomorrow anything can happen - is anyone willing to go "flair" to try for a breakaway double point stage?


 No.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> No.


No(t yet)...


----------



## Adam4868 (18 May 2018)

Ciccone..Yates....froome

There you go......


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2018)

Stage 14 - Pinot, Formolo, Aru


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I've been watching the betting markets for tomorrow's stage and there's quite a bit of money (and reducing of odds) for potential breakaway riders


And now the markets have gone "whhooaaahh"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 May 2018)

14 - Yates, Pozzovivo, Pinot (no flair fae me!!)


----------



## brommers (19 May 2018)

14. Yates, Froome, Pinot


----------



## themosquitoking (19 May 2018)

14 - Yates, Pinot, Pozzivivo


----------



## Shadow (19 May 2018)

Tappa 14: Ciccone*, Formolo, Yates

*he's got to come good some time but will I have picked him or given up due to his impetuosity!)


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2018)

Stage 14... Yates , Froome and Pinot


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Ciccone..Yates....froome
> 
> There you go......





Shadow said:


> Tappa 14: Ciccone*, Formolo, Yates
> 
> *he's got to come good some time but will I have picked him or given up due to his impetuosity!)


I was thinking the same of Froome !


----------



## Archie (19 May 2018)

Stage 14: Yates, Pozzovivo, Carapaz.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2018)

Wildman points to me, richiepoo, mosquito, Adam and Shadow, another good scoring day for most - and a disaster for others...

Stage 14:
200 - Adam
180 - roadrage, brommers
160 - me, mosquito
140 - dazza, Archie
120 - richiepoo
100 - Slick, Shadow
20 - gk09
0 - smutch 


Overall:
1380 - Adam
1330 - me
1320 - mosquito
1200 - dazza, roadrage
1180 - Slick
1160 - richiepoo
1140 - gk09
1060 - brommers
1000 - smutch
800 - Archie
730 - Shadow


----------



## darrensmith0410 (19 May 2018)

15. Battaglin, Ciccone , Mohoric


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2018)

15 - Masnada, Mohoric, Carthy


----------



## gk09 (19 May 2018)

After today being the punditry equivalent of hitting some road furniture whilst taking a wrong turn, lets go with- 

15 Froome, Yates, Ciccone


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2018)

Stage 15....Yates,Froome and Dumpmoulin


----------



## Slick (19 May 2018)

Mohoric Ciccone Lutsenko


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2018)

Looks like we might have a GC v. Breakaway punditry divide tomorrow, Gregg will be licking his spoon* and positioning his brussels* in anticipation

*euphemism central


----------



## Adam4868 (20 May 2018)

Carthy....Ciccione......Froome.


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2018)

Stage 15 - Geniez, Masnada, Carthy


----------



## brommers (20 May 2018)

15. Froome, Yates, Lutsenko


----------



## Shadow (20 May 2018)

Tappa 15: Ciccone, Pinot, Yates


----------



## Archie (20 May 2018)

Stage 15: Di Marchi, Dombrowski, Yates.


----------



## rich p (20 May 2018)

15. Yates, Dumoulin, Pozzovivo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2018)

Wildman points to me, richiepoo, Adam, Shadow, mosquito

Stage 15:
130 - richiepoo
80 - roadrage
70 - Shadow
50 - gk09, brommers, Archie
20 - me, Adam, mosquito (DNS today)
0 - dazza, Slick, smutch

Overall:
1400 - Adam
1350 - me
1340 - mosquito
1290 - richiepoo
1280 - roadrage
1200 - dazza
1190 - gk09
1180 - Slick
1110 - brommers
1000 - smutch
850 - Archie
800 - Shadow

Final rest day tomorrow.

***See you on Tuesday for the ITT which is another double points stage***


----------



## themosquitoking (20 May 2018)

Balls, forgot to press enter on my picks. Had my message sat there all day unposted.


----------



## Slick (20 May 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> Balls, forgot to press enter on my picks. Had my message sat there all day unposted.


Don't worry about it, you still managed more points than I did. Hero to zero for another stage.


----------



## rich p (21 May 2018)

16. Dennis, Dumoulin, De La Cruz


----------



## brommers (21 May 2018)

16. JVE, Tom D, Rohan D


----------



## darrensmith0410 (21 May 2018)

16. Dumoulin, Martin, Campanaerts.


----------



## gk09 (21 May 2018)

16

Dumoulin, Dennis, Campanaerts


----------



## smutchin (21 May 2018)

Stage 16 - Dumoulin, Dennis, Froome


----------



## Slick (21 May 2018)

Dumoulin Dennis Jos Van Emden


----------



## themosquitoking (21 May 2018)

Dumoulin, Dennis, Martin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2018)

16 - Dumoulin, Campenaerts, Dennis


----------



## Adam4868 (22 May 2018)

Dumoulin..Dennis....froome


----------



## Shadow (22 May 2018)

Tappa 16: Dennis, Dumoulin, Froome


----------



## Archie (22 May 2018)

Stage 16: Van Emden, Campaerts, Dennis.


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2018)

Stage 16....Dumpmoulin, Dennis and Froome


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 May 2018)

As one would have hoped, a good scoring day. Top marks to @themosquitoking who made up for being a tit and forgetting to submit his picks the other day by getting 1st, 2nd and 3rd, and wildman points.
Wildman points also to me, smutch, gk09, Archie and Shadow

Stage 16:
310 - mosquito
200 - brommers, smutch, Shadow, Slick
180 - gk09, me, Adam, roadrage
160 - richiepoo, Archie
140 - dazza

Overall:
1650 - mosquito
1600 - Adam
1530 - me
1480 - richiepoo
1460 - roadrage
1380 - Slick
1370 - gk09
1340 - dazza
1310 - brommers
1200 - smutch
1010 - Archie
1000 - Shadow


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 May 2018)

17 - Schachmann, Viviani, Bennett


----------



## brommers (22 May 2018)

17.
Ulissi, Froome, Yates


----------



## Slick (22 May 2018)

Viviani Bennett and L L Sanchez


----------



## themosquitoking (22 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Top marks to @themosquitoking who made up for being a tit


And yet, in life in general, i still have so far to go.


----------



## darrensmith0410 (22 May 2018)

17. Viviani, Bennett, Modolo


----------



## gk09 (22 May 2018)

17

Bennett, Viviani, Battaglin


----------



## rich p (23 May 2018)

17. Roelandts, Conti, Viviani


----------



## themosquitoking (23 May 2018)

17 - Bennet, Viviani, Sanchez


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2018)

Bennet Viviani Mohoric.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2018)

Stage 17 - De Marchi, Mohoric, Sam Bennett


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2018)

Stage 17...Viviani, S.Bennet and Mohoric


----------



## Shadow (23 May 2018)

Tappa 17: BennettS, Mohoric, Viviani


----------



## Archie (23 May 2018)

Stage 17: S Bennett, Modolo, Bonifazio.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 May 2018)

Wildman points for roadrage

Stage 17:
110 - roadrage
90 - me, Slick, dazza, gk09, mosquito, Adam, Shadow
70 - Archie
50 - richiepoo
40 - smutch
0 - brommers

Overall:
1740 - mosquito
1690 - Adam
1620 - me
1570 - roadrage
1540 - richiepoo
1470 - Slick
1460 - gk09
1410 - dazza
1310 - brommers
1240 - smutch
1090 - Shadow
1080 - Archie


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2018)

I feel like chris froome in fourth position chasing a podium place, watch out @Pro Tour Punditry


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 May 2018)

18 - Yates, Lopez, Froomedawg


----------



## darrensmith0410 (23 May 2018)

18. Yates, Pozzovivo, Dumoulin


----------



## rich p (23 May 2018)

18. Yates, Lopez, Dumoulin


----------



## gk09 (23 May 2018)

18

Yates, Lopez, Pinot


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2018)

Froome Yates. Aru


----------



## themosquitoking (23 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> I feel like chris froome in fourth position chasing a podium place, watch out @Pro Tour Punditry


Have you got your inhaler?


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2018)

Taking no chances I’ve got two, it’s ok I’ve got a T.u.e


----------



## themosquitoking (23 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> Taking no chances I’ve got two, it’s ok I’ve got a T.u.e


Is one of them the viagra one i lent to @Adam4868 ?


----------



## Slick (23 May 2018)

Yates Dumoulin Froome


----------



## brommers (24 May 2018)

18. Yates, Pozzovivo, Froome


----------



## themosquitoking (24 May 2018)

18 - Yates, Dumoulin, Lopez


----------



## smutchin (24 May 2018)

18 - Dumoulin, Yates, Lopez


----------



## roadrash (24 May 2018)

Stage 18....Yates, Dumpmoulin and Froome


----------



## Shadow (24 May 2018)

Tappa 18: Lopez, Pozzovivo, Yates

(given up on Ciccone, and to a lesser extent Woods, so watch them fly like an eagle today!)


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> Is one of them the viagra one i lent to @Adam4868 ?


I take offence to that,my body is a temple.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2018)

Stage 18 - zero points for everyone


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2018)

19 - Froome, Poz'vo, Lopez


----------



## darrensmith0410 (24 May 2018)

19. Dumoulin, Yates, Froome


----------



## themosquitoking (24 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Stage 18 - zero points for everyone


I haven't had a chance to say this yet this season.
This just proves none of us know anything.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2018)

19 .Froome .....Lopez....Pozzovivo


----------



## brommers (25 May 2018)

19. Yates, Pozzovivo, Froome


----------



## themosquitoking (25 May 2018)

19- Yates, Lopez, Pozzivivo.


----------



## roadrash (25 May 2018)

Stage 19.... Yates, Froome and Pozzovivo


----------



## Shadow (25 May 2018)

Tappa 19: Lopez, Froome, Pozzovivo

(and would love Ciccone, or Woods, to take the Cima Coppi)


----------



## brommers (25 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Poz'vo


How will you know who this is when you do the scoring?


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2018)

19 - Atapuma, Gesink, Dombrowski


----------



## rich p (25 May 2018)

19. Froome, Pozzovivo, Lopez


----------



## Slick (25 May 2018)

Yates Pozzovivo Froome


----------



## Archie (25 May 2018)

Stage 19: Lopez, Froome, Pozzovivo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2018)

I'll be updating scores shortly, once I get myself a beer, but just a reminder that* **tomorrow's stage is the final double points stage***


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2018)

Wildman points for me, mosquito, Adam, Shadow

Stage 19:
90 - me, Adam, Shadow
70 - richiepoo, Slick, Archie
60 - dazza
50 - brommers, roadrage
40 - mosquito
0 - smutch
DNS - gk09


Overall:
1790 - mosquito
1780 - Adam
1710 - me
1620 - roadrage
1610 - richiepoo
1560 - Slick
1470 - dazza
1460 - gk09
1360 - brommers
1240 - smutch
1180 - Shadow
1150 - Archie

A double point flair pick stage never mattered more than this...


----------



## gk09 (25 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> DNS - gk09



Bugger, better pick winners tomorrow then.

Pinot, Lopez, Froome


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> 19 - Atapuma, Gesink, Dombrowski





Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Stage 19:
> 70 - smutch



Are you sure?


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2018)

Stage 20 - Pinot, Lopez, Carthy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> Are you sure?



I appear to have stuck your name down twice, but I'm sure of this:



Pro Tour Punditry said:


> 0 - smutch


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 May 2018)

20 - LL, Goncalves, Hermans


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2018)

Froome.....Sanchez...Pinot


----------



## rich p (26 May 2018)

20. Froome, Lopez, Carapaz


----------



## themosquitoking (26 May 2018)

20 - Pinot, Carapaz, Froome.


----------



## darrensmith0410 (26 May 2018)

20. Froome, Pinot, Nieve


----------



## brommers (26 May 2018)

20
Pinot, Froome, Dumoulin


----------



## Shadow (26 May 2018)

Tappa 20: Dumoulin, Froome, Pinot

(caveat: if a break stays away, maybe Ciccone could take it but I'm probably in pipe-dream land again!)


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2018)

Stage 20....Froome ,Pinot and Lopez


----------



## Archie (26 May 2018)

Stage 20: Formolo, Woods, Froome.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> A double point flair pick stage never mattered more than this...



@darrensmith0410 gets the winner. The rest of us get nuffink. 

The double points have never mattered more in the battle for 6th...

Stage 20:
100 - dazza
0 - the rest

Overall:
1790 - mosquito
1780 - Adam
1710 - me
1620 - roadrage
1610 - richiepoo
1570 - dazza
1560 - Slick
1460 - gk09
1360 - brommers
1240 - smutch
1180 - Shadow
1150 - Archie


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 May 2018)

21 - Viviani, Bennett, B'fazio


----------



## darrensmith0410 (26 May 2018)

21. Bennett, Viviani, Modolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 May 2018)

I have reviewed the jerseys competition scoring and...


----------



## darrensmith0410 (26 May 2018)

And....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 May 2018)

darrensmith0410 said:


> And....


It certainly shakes things up a bit...


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2018)

21 - Viviani, Bennett, D.Van Poppel


----------



## rich p (26 May 2018)

Viviani, Bennett, Bonifazio


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2018)

Stage 21....Viviani, Bennet and Modolo


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2018)

Viviani......Bennet...Van poppel.
(Was gonna go for Froome,but your all so bitchy !)


----------



## Slick (26 May 2018)

Viviani Bennett Modolo


----------



## brommers (27 May 2018)

21.
Bonifazio, Viviani, Bennett


----------



## gk09 (27 May 2018)

Viviani, Bennett, Bonifazio


----------



## Shadow (27 May 2018)

Tappa 21: BennettS, van PoppelD, Viviani


----------



## themosquitoking (27 May 2018)

Viviani, Bennett, Modolo.


----------



## Archie (27 May 2018)

Stage 21: Viviani, S Bennett, Modolo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2018)

*Our PTP Giro Champion is @Adam4868*

*




*

*@roadrash takes 2nd place on the podium and @rich p and @themosquitoking share 3rd*

Final Stage: everyone got 1st and 2nd...
110 - roadrage (including wildman points)
90 - everyone else

Jerseys:
440 - Slick, gk09 
400 - Shadow, richiepoo
380 - roadrage
360 - Adam
320 - brommers, Archie
280 - dazza
240 - me
220 - mosquito
180 - smutch


Overall scores:
2230 - Adam
2110 - roadrage
2100 - richiepoo, mosquito
2090 - Slick 
2040 - me
1990 - gk09
1940 - dazza
1760 - brommers
1670 - Shadow
1560 - Archie
1510 - smutch

See you all again for the



Critérium Dauphiné which starts on 3rd June (next Sunday)
Startlist: http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=15&y=2018&k=start

Jerseys: GC, Points, KOM
No wildcard selection


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2018)

Thanks ! I don't know what to say......


----------



## rich p (27 May 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks ! I don't know what to say......
> View attachment 411334


Well done Adam. If you hadn't been there to inspire FroomeDawg I have no doubt he wouldn't have won. 
Take a puff bow!


----------



## rich p (27 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> *Our PTP Giro Champion is @Adam4868*
> 
> *
> View attachment 411322
> ...


Cheers Marmy, you old witchfinder!


----------



## themosquitoking (27 May 2018)

Well played @Adam4868 .


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2018)

rich p said:


> Well done Adam. If you hadn't been there to inspire FroomeDawg I have no doubt he wouldn't have won.
> Take a puff bow!


I broke my restraining order to be with Chris x


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2018)

I'll be sitting out the Dauphiné - off to a high-altitude training camp in South America* so I'm fully 'prepared' for the Tour.


*or possibly just riding my bike in Scotland next weekend.


----------



## roadrash (27 May 2018)

Well done @Adam4868 , and thanks again @marmi...oops, sorry , that nobber doesn't run it any more , thanks again @Pro Tour Punditry


----------



## Slick (27 May 2018)

Well done @Adam4868 for the win and @Pro Tour Punditry for running it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> *or possibly just riding my bike in Scotland next weekend.


Where abouts you headed?


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Where abouts you headed?



Round the West Highlands.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> Round the West Highlands.


You making sure you take in Drumbeg?


----------



## smutchin (28 May 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> You making sure you take in Drumbeg?



Not going that far north, unfortunately. Starting in Edinburgh, going across to Inveraray, down Kintyre to Campbeltown, back up to Oban, up and across the Corran Ferry, looping round through Fort William back to Oban, then back to Edinburgh via Perth.


----------



## brommers (28 May 2018)

@Adam4868 Well done
@Pro Tour Punditry Thank you


----------



## brommers (28 May 2018)

smutchin said:


> I'll be sitting out the Dauphiné - off to a high-altitude training camp in South America* so I'm fully 'prepared' for the Tour.
> 
> 
> *or possibly just riding my bike in Scotland next weekend.


The means I will be one place nearer last place in the standings then.


----------



## Shadow (29 May 2018)

Chapeau @Adam4868 
Merci et grazie @Pro Tour Punditry 

I intended to pop in and out but my position as '_maglia nera_' made me visit more often. Eventually pulling ahead of 2 other pundits, mostly because I did ok with final jersey scores, including last years winner! Just shows I still do not have a 'deep knowledge of the peloton'!!


----------



## brommers (31 May 2018)

Dauphiné
GC - Thomas, Nibali, Soler
KOM - De Gendt, Yates, Bardet
POINTS - EBH, Coquard, Alaphilippe

Prologue - Campenaerts, Van Emden, Thomas


----------



## Adam4868 (31 May 2018)

brommers said:


> Dauphiné
> GC - Thomas, Nibali, Soler
> KOM - De Gendt, Yates, Bernal
> POINTS - EBH, Coquard, Alaphilippe
> ...


I dont.think Bernal is riding Brommers,as much as I wish he was.


----------



## roadrash (31 May 2018)

bernal isn't on the start list for sky..
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/dauphine/2018/startlist/


----------



## brommers (1 Jun 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> I dont.think Bernal is riding Brommers,as much as I wish he was.


Thanks Adam. He was on the provisional list, but they've got TGH riding instead.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2018)

brommers said:


> Thanks Adam. He was on the provisional list, but they've got TGH riding instead.


For some reason they pulled TGH out of the tour de suisse ? I thought theyd swapped Bernal for him but dont see him on the start list.I know hes riding the tour this year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jun 2018)

GC: Thomas, Bardet, Nibali
Points: Benoot, Alaphilippe, EBH
KOM: Barguil, Buchmann, Tolhoek

Prologue: van Emden, Thomas, Campenaerts


----------



## roadrash (2 Jun 2018)

GC.... Thomas, Bardet and Dan Martin

Points...Alaphilipe, E.B.H and Coquard

K.O.M.... Van Emden, Yates and Ulissi

Prologue... Thomas, Van Emden and Castroviejo


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2018)

GC - Soler, Bardet, Yates

Points - Bauhaus, Ackerman, Coquard

KOM - Gaudu, Alaphilippe, Kwiatowski

Prologue - Brandle, Van Emden. Campanaerts


----------



## gk09 (2 Jun 2018)

GC - Bardet, Yates, Thomas
Points - Coquard, Alaphilippe, EBH
KoM- Yates, Martin, Soler

Prologue - Van Emden, Bohli, Thomas


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jun 2018)

Bardet Thomas..Zacharin
Points Alaphilipe...Ebh....coquard
Kom Zacharin.....bardet. Kwiatowski

Prologue. Van Emden..Thomas.. Kwiatowski.


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Jun 2018)

GC - Yates, Nibali, Thomas
Points - Cocquard, Alaphillipe, Martin
Kom - van Emden, Yates, Soler

Prologue - Thomas, Kwiat, van Emden
I made an edit PTP.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2018)

Prologue:
90 - Adam, mosquito
60 - brommers, me, richiepoo
40 - roadrage, gk


----------



## roadrash (3 Jun 2018)

Thomas is more clumsy than a big bag full of very clumsy things


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jun 2018)

1 - Bauhaus, McCarthy, Kwiatkowski


----------



## brommers (3 Jun 2018)

1. Ackerman, McCarthy, Coquard


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jun 2018)

Stage 1. kwiatowski. Kuakeleire. Impey


----------



## gk09 (3 Jun 2018)

1

Coquard, EBH, Alaphilippe


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Jun 2018)

1 - Kwiat, EBH, DeGendt.


----------



## rich p (4 Jun 2018)

1. Macarthy, Bauhaus, Ackerman


----------



## roadrash (4 Jun 2018)

Stage 1.... Coquard, McCarthy and E.B.H


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2018)

Stage 1:
60 - Adam
40 - gk
30 - brommers, richiepoo
10 - me, mosquito
0 - roadrage

Overall:
150 - Adam
100 - mosquito, richiepoo
90 - brommers
80 - gk
70 - me
40 - roadrage


----------



## brommers (4 Jun 2018)

2. Cummings, Fellaini, EBH


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jun 2018)

2 - Keukeleire, Ackermann, Alaphilippe


----------



## gk09 (4 Jun 2018)

2

Impey, Keukeleire, Coquard


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jun 2018)

Ackerman . Valgren...Impey


----------



## rich p (5 Jun 2018)

2. Postlberger, De Gendt, Jakobsen


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jun 2018)

2 - Alaphillipe, EBH, Keukeleire


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2018)

Stage 2.... Alaphillipe, E.B.H and Coquard


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2018)

Stage 2:
80 - Adam
60 - me
50 - mosquito
40 - brommers, gk, roadrage
0 - richiepoo

Overall:
230 - Adam
150 - mosquito
130 - brommers, me
120 - gk
100 - richiepoo
80 - roadrage


----------



## rich p (5 Jun 2018)

_TTT_
BMC, Mitchelton Scott, Sky


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2018)

rich p said:


> _TTT_
> BMC, Mitchelton Scott, Sky


same

If everyone picks the same I am going to ignore the scoring tomorrow and everyone can stay on the same points


----------



## brommers (5 Jun 2018)

TTT
Sky, Lotto Soudal , Quick Step


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jun 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> same
> 
> If everyone picks the same I am going to ignore the scoring tomorrow and everyone can stay on the same points


Just when you thought you were gonna get a night off.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Just when you thought you were gonna get a night off.....


There's always fecking one...


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2018)

T.T.T...Sky , B.M.C and Quickstep


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> There's always fecking one...



make that two


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2018)

roadrash said:


> make that two


you're usually the one...


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jun 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Stage 2:
> 80 - Adam
> 60 - me
> 40 - brommers, gk, roadrage
> ...


Oi, i had EBH too.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> Oi, i had EBH too.


so you did, points will be awarded; I'm also going to deduct the same number of points for complaining 

I'll sort it later


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Jun 2018)

Sky......BMC.....Quick step.


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jun 2018)

BMC, Quickstep, Dimension Data.


----------



## gk09 (6 Jun 2018)

Sky BMC QSFs


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2018)

stage whatever it is we're onto now:
110 - richiepoo, me
100 - roadrage, Adam, gk
90 - brommers
50 - mozzie

Overall:
330 - Adam
240 - me
220 - brommers, gk
210 - richiepoo
200 - mosquito
180 - roadrage


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2018)

Stage 4 - Gaudu, de Gendt, Tolhoek


----------



## roadrash (6 Jun 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> stage whatever it is we're onto now:
> 110 - richiepoo, me
> 100 - roadrage, Adam, gk
> 90 - brommers
> ...



I think your calculator may be broke, you haven't given me any points in the overall, I need all the help I can get


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jun 2018)

roadrash said:


> I think your calculator may be broke, you haven't given me any points in the overall, I need all the help I can get


He's going through a stage of this at the moment, you have to watch him.


----------



## gk09 (6 Jun 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> stage whatever it is we're onto now:
> 110 - richiepoo, me
> 100 - roadrage, Adam, gk
> 90 - brommers
> ...



And whilst I am far from excelling, I think I had more than 20 points before todays result.


----------



## gk09 (6 Jun 2018)

Stage 4

Martin, Bardet, Thomas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2018)

gk09 said:


> And whilst I am far from excelling, I think I had more than 20 points before todays result.


Oh FFS. No idea what's happened as scores are all written down properly; I'll update tomorrow


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Jun 2018)

Bardet......Kwiato......Benoot


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jun 2018)

4 - Nibali, Yates, Martin.


----------



## rich p (7 Jun 2018)

4. Bardet, Alaphilippe, Thomas


----------



## roadrash (7 Jun 2018)

Stage 4... Thomas , Yates and Martin


----------



## brommers (7 Jun 2018)

4. Alaphilippe, Nibali V, Martin D


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2018)

Sorry chaps, no scores updates tonight, not even been able to check the results yet.

5 - Alaphilippe, D. Martin, Bardet


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Jun 2018)

Stage 5, 
Thomas.......Bardet........D.Martin.


----------



## gk09 (8 Jun 2018)

5

Martin, Alaphilippe, Thomas


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jun 2018)

5 - Alaphilippe, Martin, Nibali


----------



## rich p (8 Jun 2018)

5. Bardet, Thomas, Alaphilippe


----------



## roadrash (8 Jun 2018)

Stage 5...Thomas, Martin and Nibali


----------



## brommers (8 Jun 2018)

5. Soler, Cummings, Zakarin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jun 2018)

It's gonna have to be a rollover I'm afraid, just sitting down to a beer and cannot be arsed.

I'm sure I'll be in the mood tomorrow...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jun 2018)

6 - G. Martin, D. Martin, Gaudu


----------



## roadrash (8 Jun 2018)

Stage 6… D.Martin, Thomas and Yates


----------



## gk09 (8 Jun 2018)

D Martin, Thomas, Bardet


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jun 2018)

Thomas Dan martin.....Bardet


----------



## brommers (9 Jun 2018)

6. D. Martin, Thomas, Yates


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2018)

6. Thomas, Martin, Yates


----------



## brommers (9 Jun 2018)

TGH has been an impressive workhorse these last few weeks and could be riding his way into the TdF


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2018)

Stage 4:
120 - richiepoo with 1st, 2nd, 3rd 
90 - gk, brommers
70 - roadrage
40 - mossie
20 - Adam
0 - me

Stage 5:
90 - Adam, gk, roadrage
50 - mossie, me
40 - richiepoo
0 - brommers

Stage 6:
90 - gk, Adam
80 - roadrage, brommers, richiepoo
30 - me
DNS - mossie (sorry if I missed your pick but I checked a few times and can't see it)

Overall:
530 - Adam
490 - gk
450 - richiepoo
420 - roadrage
390 - brommers
320 - me
290 - mossie


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jun 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Stage 4:
> 120 - richiepoo with 1st, 2nd, 3rd
> 90 - gk, brommers
> 70 - roadrage
> ...


I think i might have had another day where i didn't press enter. I vaguely remember typing riders names onto my computer whilst under the influence last night but i can't find it either. For the record it was Yates, Nibali and Martin. So probably 0 points anyway.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> I think i might have had another day where i didn't press enter. I vaguely remember typing riders names onto my computer whilst under the influence last night but i can't find it either. For the record it was Yates, Nibali and Martin. So probably 0 points anyway.


I might award you points for drunken nobbery


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jun 2018)

7 . Thomas. Bardet .. D martin


----------



## brommers (10 Jun 2018)

7. I'm sticking with: Thomas, DM, Yates


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Jun 2018)

Yates, Nibali, Martin D.


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2018)

Thomas, Yates, Zakharin


----------



## gk09 (10 Jun 2018)

Martin, Thomas, Yates


----------



## roadrash (10 Jun 2018)

Stage......Thomas , Martin and Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2018)

Tolhoek, Gaudu, Kiserlovski


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jun 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Tolhoek, Gaudu, Kiserlovski


I'll allow you bonus points for 'flare' if you like.


----------



## roadrash (10 Jun 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> I'll allow you bonus points for 'flare' if you like.



Flair or pished


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Jun 2018)

roadrash said:


> Flair or pished


If he was pushed he probably would have forgotten to push enter. DAMHIKT


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2018)

roadrash said:


> Flair or pished


Hungover very last minute selections having forgotten to make a selection last night when I was pished


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2018)

Congratulations to @gk09 who wins the Dolphin, making the leap over Adam thanks to taking 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the GC jersey competition and being the only punditeer to score in all the jerseys.






Final stage:
60 - brommers, richiepoo, gk, roadrage
50 - mossie
40 - Adam
0 - me

Jerseys:
310 - gk
240 - roadrage
220 - Adam, mossie
200 - me
140 - brommers, richiepoo

Overall:
860 - gk
790 - Adam
720 - roadrage
650 - richiepoo
590 - brommers
560 - mossie
520 - me


----------



## roadrash (10 Jun 2018)

well done @gk09 and thanks again to @Pro Tour Punditry


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Jun 2018)

Well done @gk09 and thanks Marmy !


----------



## brommers (11 Jun 2018)

Good stuff @gk09 and thank you @Pro Tour Punditry although after coming last you better revert back to Marmion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2018)

The Tour de France starts this weekend, punditry is a go-go: you are all more than capable of finding the startlist
*
Jerseys competitions*: *GC Points KOM*
3 selections per category
*Scoring: 100, 80, 60, 40, 30*

*Stages*
3 selections per stage
*Scoring: 50, 40, 30, 20, 10*
*Bonus 50 points*: 1st, 2nd and 3rd on a stage

*Double Points stages: 6, 9, 12, 17, 20 *(bonus 50 points is not doubled if 1,2,3 on double points stage)

*Wildcard selection*: choose *any rider* before the start, *other than any of your jersey selections*, and if they come in the* top 10 of any stage they score 20 points*. You can include your wildcard in your stage selections.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2018)

GC: Froomedog, Nibali, Roglic
Points: Groenewegen, Gaviria, Matthews
KOM: A Yates, Gaudu, Rolland
Wildman: Sagan

1: Groenewegen, Gaviria, Sagan


----------



## brommers (3 Jul 2018)

GC - Froome, Yates, Roglic
Points - Sagan, GVA, Matthews
KOM - Froome, Majka, Landa
Wideboy - Alaphilippe
Stage 1 - Cav, Gav, Colbrelli


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2018)

GC - Froome, Quintana, Porte
Points - Sagan, Maffews, Demare
KOM - Froome, Izagirre I, Fraile
Wildboy - Bardet

S1 - Demare, Gaviria, Sagan


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Jul 2018)

GC. Froome. Nibali. Bardet.
Points. Sagan Mathews. Gaviria.
Kom. Bernal Majka. . Uran..
Wildcard...Thomas.
Stage 1 kittel. Gaviria. Groenweggen.


----------



## Archie (5 Jul 2018)

GC: Froome, Nibali, Uran. 
Points: Matthews, Demare, Gaviria
KoM: Roglic, Majka, Froome
Wildman: Sagan

These are placeholders as I'll be over there watching the first few stages, and there may be lack of time to get picks in. 

Stage 1: Gaviria, Kittel, Groenewegen
Stage 2: Gaviria, Kittel, Groenewegen
Stage 3: Sky, BMC, Michelton-Scott
Stage 4: Demare, Matthews, Gaviria
Stage 5: Demare, Matthews, Sagan
Stage 6: Sagan, Alaphilippe, D Martin
Stage 7: Cavendish, Kittel, Gaviria


----------



## Shadow (6 Jul 2018)

GC: Bardet, Froome, Nibali
Pts: Gaviria, Groenewegen, Sagan
KoM: Landa, Majka, Roglic
Wildman: Matthews

Like Archie, I shall also be away for a while. These are subject to change, if I can discover what is happening n northern france, if I can locate a device and if i can connect to the interwebby. And if I have not consumed beaucoup du vins.

Etape 1: Gaviria, Groenewegen, Cavendish
Etape 2: Gaviria, Groenewegen, Cavendish
Etape 3: BMC, Sky, Sunweb
Etape 4: Demare, Gaviria, Sagan
Etape 5: Matthews, Sagan, van Avermaet
Etape 6: Alaphilippe, Sagan, van Avermaet
Etape 7: Gaviria, Matthews, Sagan
Etape 8: Gaviria, Groenewegen, Cavendish (and being le quatorze juillet, I predict a frenchie wont win!)
Etape 9: Sagan, Terpstra, van Avermaet
Etape 10: Froome, Nibali, Roglic (or Barguil, de Gendt if the break stays away!!)


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2018)

GC….Froome, Quintana and Dan martin

Points ...Gaviria, Mathews and Demare

K.O.M....Bernal, Yates and Landa

Wildman....Sagan

Stage 1...Gaviria, Groanagain and cav


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2018)

GC - Nibali, Uran, Roglic
KOM - Quintana, Bardet, Gaudu
Points - Sagan, Gaviria, Matthews
Wildcard - Dan Martin

Stage 1 - Groenewegen, Gaviria, Kittel


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jul 2018)

GC - Froome, Iran, Martin
KOM - Quintana, Froome, Yates
Points - Matthews, Gaviria, Cav
Wildman - Sagan

1 - Sagan, Demare, Cav


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2018)

I have just realised that I'm going to be away on holibobs for the last week of Le Tour* so if anyone else wants to volunteer to keep the totals ticking away I can pick it up and do the final scores including jersey totals on the Monday following the finish in Paris. Otherwise you'll need to wait for me adding up the final week's scoring and the jerseys.

* I have no intention of having any access to t'internet


----------



## gk09 (6 Jul 2018)

GC- Froome, Porte, Dumoulin
KoM- Barguil, Landa, Yates
Points- Sagan, Gaviria, Groenewegen
Wildthing- Quintana 

1- Groenewegen, Gaviria, Kittel


----------



## brommers (7 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I have just realised that I'm going to be away on holibobs for the last week of Le Tour* so if anyone else wants to volunteer to keep the totals ticking away I can pick it up and do the final scores including jersey totals on the Monday following the finish in Paris. Otherwise you'll need to wait for me adding up the final week's scoring and the jerseys.
> 
> * I have no intention of having any access to t'internet


Always willing to help out Marmy @Pro Tour Punditry


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> Always willing to help out Marmy @Pro Tour Punditry


Cheers brommers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2018)

Wildman points to me, Archie, Shadow, roadrage, & mossie

Stage 1 and overall scores:
110 - me
100 - Archie
90 - richiepoo
80 - Adam, smutch, gk09
70 - Shadow, roadrage, mossie
50 - brommers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2018)

2- Gaviria, Sagan, Matthews


----------



## gk09 (7 Jul 2018)

2

Gaviria, Groenewegen, Sagan


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2018)

Stage 2 - Gaviria, Sagan, Kittel


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jul 2018)

2 - Sagan, Gaviria, Matthews.


----------



## brommers (8 Jul 2018)

2. Gaviria, Kittel, Kristoff


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2018)

2. Sagan, Demare, Kristoff


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jul 2018)

Sagan gaviria. Demare


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2018)

Stage 2...Sagan, Demare and Gaviria


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2018)

Wildman points for me, mossie, roadrage, and Archie

Stage 2
100 - roadrage
90- richiepoo
80- Adam
70 - me, mossie
60 - brommers
50 - gk09, smutch
20 - Archie
0 - Shadow

Overall
180 - me, richiepoo
170 - roadrage
160 - Adam
140 - mossie
130 - smutch, gk09
120 - Archie
110 - brommers
70 - Shadow


----------



## brommers (8 Jul 2018)

3. 
TTT
Sky
Sunweb
BMC


----------



## gk09 (8 Jul 2018)

3

Sky, BMC, Sunweb


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2018)

3 - BMC, Sky, Sunweb


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2018)

Stage 3 - Sunweb, Sky, Lotto-Jumbo


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2018)

3. BMC, Sky, Quickstep


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2018)

Sky . BMC. Sunweb...


----------



## roadrash (9 Jul 2018)

Stage 3 ….Sky, B.M.C and Lotto Jumbo


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jul 2018)

Probably too late but just in case, Sky, Sunweb and BMC.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2018)

We have our first 1st, 2nd and 3rd of Le Tour, well done to @rich p 
Wildman points to Adam

Stage 3:
170 - richiepoo
120 - Adam
110 - Archie
100 - mossie, Shadow, brommers, gk09, me
90 - roadrage
50 - smutch

Overall
350 - richiepoo
280 - Adam, me, roadrage
240 - mossie
230 - Archie, gk09
210 - brommers
180 - smutch
170 - Shadow


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2018)

4 - Gaviria, Sagan, Groenewegen


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Jul 2018)

4. Demare.....Sagan....Gaviria.


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Jul 2018)

4 - Sagan, Gaviaria, Demare


----------



## brommers (10 Jul 2018)

4
Kristoff, Sagan, Colbrelli


----------



## brommers (10 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Wildman points to Adam


Pourquoi?


----------



## smutchin (10 Jul 2018)

Stage 4 - Gaviria, Sagan, Kittel


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2018)

4. Sagan, Gaviria, Demare


----------



## roadrash (10 Jul 2018)

Stage 4...Sagan, Demare and Gaviria


----------



## brommers (10 Jul 2018)

5.
Matthews, GVA, Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> Pourquoi?


Thomas


----------



## smutchin (10 Jul 2018)

Stage 5 - Sagan, Kristoff, Gilbert


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2018)

No scores update tonight as just in the house and off to bed...

5 - Gilbert, Alaphilippe, Jungels (The wolfpack hunts...)


----------



## roadrash (10 Jul 2018)

Stage 5.... Sagan, Gilbert and thomas


----------



## gk09 (10 Jul 2018)

5

Sagan, Matthews, Colbrelli


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jul 2018)

5 Sagan, Matthews, Kristof.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Jul 2018)

Sagan. Matthews. Kwiatowski


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2018)

5. Sagan, Alaphillipe, D Martin


----------



## smutchin (11 Jul 2018)

Stage 6 - Dan Martin, Alaphilippe, Bardet


----------



## brommers (11 Jul 2018)

6.
Valverde, D. Martin, Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2018)

Stage 4 - Wildman for me, Archie, RR, and mossie
120 - me
110 - mossie, roadrage
100 - smutch
90 - Shadow, Adam, richiepoo
70 - Archie
40 - brommers
DNS - gk09 (unless I missed it)

Stage 5 - Wildman for brommers, me, roadrage, Archie, smutch and mossie
100 - smutch, roadrage
90 - gk09
70 - Archie, mossie, brommers
60 - me, richiepoo
50 - Shadow, Adam

Overall
500 - richiepoo
490 - roadrage
460 - me
420 - mossie
400 - Adam
380 - smutch
370 - Archie
320 - gk09, brommers
310 - Shadow

***Stage 6 is our first double points stage***


----------



## gk09 (11 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> DNS - gk09 (unless I missed it)



Bugg@r, wish someone had told me the Tour was on!


----------



## gk09 (11 Jul 2018)

6

Alaphilippe, Valverde, Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2018)

6 - Alaphilippe, ValvPiti, D. Martin


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Jul 2018)

6 - Alaphilipe, Kwiatkowski, D Martin


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2018)

Stage 6
Allaphillipe. Froome. Valverde


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2018)

6, Valverde, Alaphillipe, Martin D


----------



## roadrash (12 Jul 2018)

Stage 6, Valverde, Dan Martin and Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2018)

A good scoring double points stage, 7 of us with wildman points: Archie, roadrage, me, smutch, mossie, brommers, Adam

Stage 6
220 - me, Archie
200 - richiepoo
180 - roadrage, brommers
160 - smutch, mossie
120 - Adam
100 - gk09
40 - Shadow

Overall
700 - richiepoo
680 - me
670 - roadrage
590 - Archie
580 - mossie
540 - smutch
520 - Adam
500 - brommers
420 - gk09
350 - Shadow


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2018)

7 - Sagan, Gaviria, Groenewegen


----------



## brommers (12 Jul 2018)

7. Not likely but …
Cav, Kittel, Greipel


----------



## smutchin (12 Jul 2018)

Stage 7 - Kittel, Gaviria, Cav


----------



## roadrash (12 Jul 2018)

Stage 7.... Sagan, Gaviria and Kittel


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Jul 2018)

7 - Sagan, Gaviria, Griepel.


----------



## gk09 (12 Jul 2018)

7

Gaviria, Sagan, Groenewegan


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2018)

Sagan. Gaviria...Demare


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2018)

7. Sagan, Colbrelli, Gaviria


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2018)

1st, 2nd and 3rd bonus for me and @gk09 
Wildman points to roadrage, mossie, Archie and me

Stage 7
190 - me
170 - gk09
90 - roadrage, mossie, Adam
70 - Shadow, richiepoo
60 - Archie
40 - smutch
0 - brommers 


Overall
870 - me
770 - richiepoo
760 - roadrage
670 - mossie
650 - Archie
610 - Adam
590 - gk09
580 - smutch
500 - brommers
420 - Shadow


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2018)

8 - Gaviria, Sagan, Groenewegen


----------



## smutchin (13 Jul 2018)

Stage 8 - Gaviria, Groenewegen, Sagan


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Jul 2018)

Gaviria. Sagan. Cav


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2018)

8. Gaviria, Greipel, Sagan


----------



## brommers (14 Jul 2018)

8. Groenewegen, Gaviria, Sagan


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Jul 2018)

8 - Sagan, Gaviria, Groenewegen.


----------



## gk09 (14 Jul 2018)

8

Gaviria, Sagan, Groenewegan


----------



## roadrash (14 Jul 2018)

Stage 8....Gaviria , Sagan and Groenewegen


----------



## Archie (14 Jul 2018)

Stage 8: Gaviria, Groenewegen, Kittel.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2018)

Welcome back to Archie from his holibobs, hopefully he hasn't been given any inside information from within the peloton - I'll be watching closely for a sudden upturn in form...

Wildman points to me, roadrage. mossie and Archie

Stage 8
110 - me, mossie, roadrage
90 - smutch, brommers, gk09
70 - Archie
40 - Shadow, Adam, richiepoo

Overall
980 - me
870 - roadrage
810 - richiepoo
780 - mossie
720 - Archie
680 - gk09
670 - smutch
650 - Adam
590 - brommers
460 - Shadow

***Double points for stage 9** *

***Cobbles, baby!***


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2018)

9 - Gilbert, GVA, Sagan


----------



## roadrash (14 Jul 2018)

Stage 9.... Sagan, Terpstra and Thomas


----------



## brommers (14 Jul 2018)

9. GVA, Terpstra, Gilbert


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Jul 2018)

Sttage 9 Terpstra sagan gva
Stage 10 valverde nibali froome.


----------



## gk09 (14 Jul 2018)

9

Sagan, Terpstra, Gilbert


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2018)

Stage 9 - Nibali, Sagan, GVA


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2018)

9. Sagan, Vanmarcke, Terpstra


----------



## Archie (15 Jul 2018)

Stage 9: GVA, Sagan, g Thomas.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2018)

Wildman for me, roadrage, mossie and Archie

Stage 9
160 - me
120 - brommers, Archie
100 - Shadow, Adam, smutch
60 - gk09
40 - roadrage
20 - richiepoo, mossie 

I can't see a stage 9 selection for @themosquitoking so let me know if I have missed it

Overall
1140 - me
910 - roadrage
840 - Archie
830 - richiepoo
800 - mossie
770 - smutch
750 - Adam
740 - gk09
710 - brommers
560 - Shadow

Rest day tomorrow - see you all again in the Alps on Tuesday


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2018)

10 - Nibali, Roglic, ValvPiti


----------



## brommers (16 Jul 2018)

10. Calmejane, Froome, Nibali


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2018)

Stage 10 - Nibali, Bardet, Uran


----------



## gk09 (16 Jul 2018)

10

Bardet, Valverde, Alaphilippe


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2018)

10. Folic, Bardet, Quintana

Edited @ 7.37


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jul 2018)

10 - Uran, Alaphillipe, Bardet


----------



## roadrash (17 Jul 2018)

Stage 10... Valverde, Froome and Nibali


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> 10. Folic


Who???


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Who???


lol! bloody phone

Roglic!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> lol! bloody phone
> 
> Roglic!


I thought you were making up your own nicknames for riders and was trying to work out who had been busted for folic acid abuse...


----------



## Archie (17 Jul 2018)

Stage 10: Bardet, Valverde, Barguil.


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I thought you were making up your own nicknames for riders and was trying to work out who had been busted for folic acid abuse...



Hold the front page....

*Roglic in Folic Frolic Fiasco*


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2018)

wildman to brommers, Adam and smutch

Stage 10
50 - mossie, gk09
20 - Adam, smutch, brommers
0 - everyone else

Overall
1140 - me
910 - roadrage
850 - mossie
840 - Archie
830 - richiepoo
790 - smutch, gk09
770 - Adam
730 - brommers
560 - Shadow


----------



## gk09 (17 Jul 2018)

11

Barguil, Quintana, Froome


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2018)

11 - Tolhoek, Caruso, Latour


----------



## smutchin (17 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> 11 - Tolhoek, Caruso, Latour



#flair


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> #flair


----------



## brommers (18 Jul 2018)

11. Landa, Yates, D. Martin


----------



## rich p (18 Jul 2018)

11. Roglic, Froome, Nibali


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2018)

Froome....Bardet.....Landa.


----------



## roadrash (18 Jul 2018)

Stage 11....Froome , Landa and Yates


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2018)

Stage 11 - Dan Martin, Roglic, Thomas


----------



## Shadow (18 Jul 2018)

Crossed La Manche late sunday. Will save musings and images from Bretagne for next rest day. Looking at the standings I need _beaucoup de phlare_ just to catch up to be in with a chance of not being _lanterne rouge_. Just not sure it will be today. So,

Etape 11 - Froome, Martin, Roglic


----------



## brommers (18 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> 11 - Tolhoek, Caruso, Latour


I bet you a tenor Caruso doesn't win


----------



## Archie (18 Jul 2018)

Stage 11: Yates, D Martin, Fraile.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> I bet you a tenor Caruso doesn't win


You should get points deducted for that!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2018)

Wildman for richiepoo, smutch, Adam, gk09

Stage 11
70 - smutch
50 - gk09, richiepoo, Adam
30 - Shadow, roadrage
20 - me
0 - Archie, brommers, mossie (DNS)

Overall
1160 - me
940 - roadrage
880 - richiepoo
860 - smutch
850 - mossie
840 - Archie, gk09
820 - Adam
730 - brommers
590 - Shadow

And, just for me...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2018)

***Stage 12 - double points***


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> And, just for me...



If that was an each-way bet, @brommers probably owes you a soprano. Or something.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2018)

12 - Froome, Quintana, Bardet Bugger it, let's go flair:

12 - Tolhoek, Gaudu, Taaramae


----------



## gk09 (18 Jul 2018)

At the risk of a spoiler alert, did anyone back Guy Martin today? Kudos if so!


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jul 2018)

12. Roglic...Froome....bardet.


----------



## gk09 (18 Jul 2018)

12

Bardet, Thomas, Barguil


----------



## smutchin (19 Jul 2018)

12 - Thomas, Froome, Dan Martin


----------



## roadrash (19 Jul 2018)

Stage 12.... Thomas , Froome and Dan Martin


----------



## brommers (19 Jul 2018)

12. Froome, Thomas, Roglic


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2018)

12 - D Martin, Thomas, Froome. I'm in a data and tele black hole at the moment and have no idea what is going on in this race.


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2018)

12. Froome, Thomas, Dumoulin


----------



## Shadow (19 Jul 2018)

Etape 12 - Froome, MartinD, Roglic


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> 12 - D Martin, Thomas, Froome. I'm in a data and tele black hole at the moment and have no idea what is going on in this race.


Yorkshire? You have my sympathy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2018)

There's a serious lack of flair. You'd almost think you were all afraid to disrupt a monotonous ticking off of stages in a SirDave stylee


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2018)

Wildman for Adam and richiepoo

Stage 12
240 - richiepoo
140 - mossie, smutch, roadrage, gk09, brommers
120 - Adam
40 - Shadow
0 - me, Archie (DNS)

Overall
1160 - me
1120 - richiepoo
1080 - roadrage
1000 - smutch
990 - mossie
980 - gk09
940 - Adam
870 - brommers
840 - Archie
630 - Shadow


----------



## smutchin (19 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> There's a serious lack of flair.





Pro Tour Punditry said:


> 0 - me



QED


----------



## smutchin (19 Jul 2018)

Stage 13 - Arthur Vichot, Thomas Boudat, Yoann Offredo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2018)

13 - Valgren, Lampaert, Impey


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> QED


Overall
1160 - me
...
1000 - smutch


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> Stage 13 - Arthur Vichot,


Smutch, there 's flair and there's France has got Talent.
Arthur has more chance in the latter...


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2018)

Cobrelli .....Barguil...Sagan


----------



## gk09 (20 Jul 2018)

13

Sagan, Demare, Hagen


----------



## roadrash (20 Jul 2018)

Stage 13....Sagan, Demare and Colbrelli


----------



## brommers (20 Jul 2018)

13. Are there 3 sprinters left in the race?


----------



## brommers (20 Jul 2018)

13. Sagan, Kristoff, Demare


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jul 2018)

13 - Sagan, De Gendt,Demare.


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2018)

13. Sagan Degenkokb Kristoff


----------



## Shadow (20 Jul 2018)

Etape 13 - Degenkolb, Demare, Sagan


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> Smutch, there 's flair and there's France has got Talent.
> Arthur has more chance in the latter...



I'd be as surprised as anyone if he actually wins the stage, but I reckon today has 'breakaway win' written all over it so you might as well pick three names at random. I see @Pro Tour Punditry has gone for Lampaert, who I also considered, but I made the decision to go with three French riders just for the fun of it. Sinkeldam is perhaps more likely than Vichot to be the FDJ representative in the break but he's not French either.


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> 13. Are there 3 sprinters left in the race?



Ferrari and Richeze are still in it.


----------



## Archie (20 Jul 2018)

Not sure what happened, I had Froome, Bardet, Nibali for S12. Must have forgotten to press send. 

Stage 13: Sagan, Colbrelli, Degenkolb.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2018)

Archie said:


> Not sure what happened, I had Froome, Bardet, Nibali for S12. Must have forgotten to press send.


Oops.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> I'd be as surprised as anyone if he actually wins the stage, but I reckon today has 'breakaway win' written all over it so you might as well pick three names at random. I see @Pro Tour Punditry has gone for Lampaert, who I also considered, but I made the decision to go with three French riders just for the fun of it. Sinkeldam is perhaps more likely than Vichot to be the FDJ representative in the break but he's not French either.


Points deducted for picking a rider who dresses like this:


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Points deducted for picking a rider who dresses like this



But just look at those finely chiselled cheekbones!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2018)

Woop woop, @brommers gets 1st 2nd and 3rd 
Wildman to me, Archie, roadrage and mossie

Stage 13
170 - brommers
100 - mossie, richiepoo, Archie, roadrage, Shadow
80 - gk09
50 - Adam
20 - me
0 - smutch

Overall
1220 - richiepoo
1180 - me, roadrage
1090 - mossie
1060 - gk09
1040 - brommers
1000 - smutch
990 - Adam
940 - Archie
730 - Shadow

Right, that's me let you lot back into it with a few stages of flair - time to crack on again


----------



## brommers (20 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Woop woop, @brommers gets 1st 2nd and 3rd
> Wildman to me, Archie, roadrage and mossie
> 
> Stage 13
> ...


Do you still want me to do the last week? If so, when you list the ongoing scores, can you give me the wildcard picks please? so I don't have to hunt around for them.
Thanks


----------



## roadrash (20 Jul 2018)

can we send @brommers to doping control after getting 1st ,2nd and 3rd...…. just to be sure


----------



## brommers (20 Jul 2018)

Hope this helps @roadrash


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> Do you still want me to do the last week? If so, when you list the ongoing scores, can you give me the wildcard picks please? so I don't have to hunt around for them.
> Thanks


Will do. But if you ever misplace them they are on page 67 > 68 (I know this as I check them every day just to make sure)

Tomorrow will be my final day of scoring and then I'll be away until the final day - if you also want to do the jersey scores and overall scoring then fire on - as I said page 67 and 68 are your friends for jerseys and wildman selection. But I'm more than happy to do that once I am back, but there might be a delay (although I do hope to be back in time to watch the final lap in Paris)

Right, I'd best go and make my picks for all the stages...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2018)

14 - Alaphilippe, ValvPiti, Dan Martin

And here you go @brommers, thanks for picking up the scoring 
15 - Amador, Jungels, Boswell
16 - Latour, Froome, Dumoulin
*17 - Froome, Thomas, Quintana - double points*
18 - Sagan, Demare, Kristoff
19 - Froome, Thomas, Dumoulin
*20 - Froome, Roglic, Dumoulin - double points*
21 - Sagan, Demare, Kristoff

Wildman selections:
Sagan - me, Archie, roadrage, mossie
Matthews - Shadow
Alaphilippe - brommers
Bardet - richiepoo
Thomas - Adam
Dan Martin - smutch
Quintana - gk09


----------



## gk09 (20 Jul 2018)

14

Alaphilippe, Valverde, Thomas


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jul 2018)

De Ghent ....roglic.... Alaphilipe


----------



## rich p (20 Jul 2018)

I'm wondering where you're going thats better than Scotland @Pro Tour Punditry ...
...Chernobyl? Blackpool? Sheerness?


----------



## brommers (21 Jul 2018)

14. Sagan, GVA, MCN


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2018)

Stage 14 - Alaphilippe, Dan Martin, Valverde


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2018)

Etape 14 - Alaphilippe, Barguil, MartinD


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2018)

14. Martin, Alaphilippe, Valverde


----------



## roadrash (21 Jul 2018)

Stage 14.... Thomas, Martin and Valverde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm wondering where you're going thats better than Scotland @Pro



Not better, obviously, just different...


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2018)

14 - Thomas, Martin, Alaphillipe.


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Not better, obviously, just different...


Nova Scotia?!!


----------



## Archie (21 Jul 2018)

Stage 14: Valverde, D Martin, Alapillippe.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2018)

Wildman for me, Archie, roadrage and mossie

Stage 14
60 - me, mossie, Archie
40 - gk09, Adam, smutch, Shadow, richiepoo, brommers
20 - roadrage


Overall
1260 - richiepoo
1240 - me, roadrage
1150 - mossie
1100 - gk09
1080 - brommers
1040 - smutch
1030 - Adam
1000 - Archie
770 - Shadow

I'll leave you all in brommers capable scoring hands, byee


----------



## brommers (21 Jul 2018)

@Pro Tour Punditry 
Don't worry about my wildcard pick or Sagan coming 4th - I'll adjust the scores myself


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> @Pro Tour Punditry
> Don't worry about my wildcard pick or Sagan coming 4th - I'll adjust the scores myself


Aye, you have passed my test to see if you are up to covering the scores in my absence


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Aye, you have passed my test to see if you are up to covering the scores in my absence


Thought you'd gone ! Enjoy butlins.


----------



## gk09 (21 Jul 2018)

15

Sagan Alaphilippe Valverde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> @Pro Tour Punditry
> Don't worry about my wildcard pick or Sagan coming 4th - I'll adjust the scores myself


Scores amended - right, deffo away now!


----------



## brommers (22 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Scores amended - right, deffo away now!


Safe journey


----------



## brommers (22 Jul 2018)

15. D. Martin, Yates, Calmejane


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2018)

Stage 15 - Alaphilippe, Sagan, Calmejane


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jul 2018)

Stage 15 Sagan.
De Ghent.
Alaphilipe


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2018)

15. Barguil, Sagan, Alaphilippe


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jul 2018)

15 - Sagan, Alaphillipe, DeGhent


----------



## roadrash (22 Jul 2018)

Stage 15.....Sagan , Alaphilipe and Dan Martin


----------



## Shadow (22 Jul 2018)

Etape 15 - Alaphilippe, Sagan, Valgren


----------



## Archie (22 Jul 2018)

Stage 15: Calmejane, Valgren, Atapuma.


----------



## brommers (22 Jul 2018)

Archie said:


> Stage 15: Calmejane, Valgren, Atapuma.


2.04pm? A bit naughty !


----------



## brommers (22 Jul 2018)

Stage 15

20 - Shadow, Archie


Overall
1260 - richiepoo
1240 - Marmy, roadrage
1150 - mossie
1100 - gk09
1080 - brommers
1040 - smutch
1030 - Adam
1020 - Archie
790 - Shadow


----------



## brommers (22 Jul 2018)

After all that hard work, a well earned rest day for me - I don't know what Marmy moans about.


----------



## Shadow (22 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> 2.04pm? A bit naughty !


A _BIT_ naughty? Its bloody outrageous. The one person on the whole of PTP I may have a slim chance of catching and he nicks the only rider from the entire deep knowledge of PTP who scored points!!!


----------



## brommers (23 Jul 2018)

16. Landa, Bardet, Kruijswijk


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2018)

Stage 16 - Adam Yates, David Gaudu, Gorka Izaguirre


----------



## Milzy (23 Jul 2018)

Julian Alaphilippe, Simon Yates, Chris Froome.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2018)

Milzy said:


> Simon Yates



I heard a rumour that the reason Simon did so well in the Giro (before he went pop) was that he was secretly riding alternate stages with his brother. It would be a neat trick if they could pull it off. Can't see it happening though.


----------



## brommers (23 Jul 2018)

Milzy said:


> Julian Alaphilippe, Simon Yates, Chris Froome.


Didn't even know you was doing this @Milzy


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Jul 2018)

Yates, Alaphillipe, D Martin.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2018)

16. Alaphilippe, Nieve, Fraile


----------



## gk09 (24 Jul 2018)

Froome, Yates, Alaphilippe


----------



## Shadow (24 Jul 2018)

Etape 16 - Alaphilippe, Barguil, Nieve


----------



## roadrash (24 Jul 2018)

Stage 16... Alaphilipe, Dan Martin and Thomas


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2018)

Froome Dumoulin thomas


----------



## brommers (24 Jul 2018)

Stage 16.

Wildcard: Brommers - 20

80 - Gk09, Milzy, Mozzy
70- Smutch
50 - Shadow, Richiepoo, roadrage,

Overall
1310 - richiepoo
1290 - roadrage
1240 - Marmy
1230 - mossie
1180 - gk09
1110 - smutch​1100 - brommers
1030 - Adam
1020 - Archie
840 - Shadow 
80 - Milzy


----------



## brommers (24 Jul 2018)

*DOUBLE POINTS TOMORROW - STAGE 17*


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> *DOUBLE POINTS TOMORROW - STAGE 17*



<placeholder for pic of some bald idiot with sprouts>


----------



## Milzy (24 Jul 2018)

lol I’ve joined the party very late. At least I know for future Tours now. 
Stage 17

Froomedog, ‘G’ Landa.


----------



## Archie (24 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> 2.04pm? A bit naughty !


Sorry, won't happen again. 

Stage 16: Alaphilippe, G Izagirre, Yates.


----------



## gk09 (24 Jul 2018)

17

Froome, Bardet, Quintana

....but how the hell do you really predict a stage like tomorrow's?


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Jul 2018)

17 
Froome Bardet Thomas


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2018)

17. Froome, Thomas, Dumoulin


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Jul 2018)

17 - Thomas, Froome, Dumoulin.


----------



## brommers (25 Jul 2018)

17. Froome, Thomas, Dumoulin


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2018)

17 - Dumoulin, Bardet, Dan Martin


----------



## Shadow (25 Jul 2018)

Etape 17 - Dumoulin, Froome, Nieve


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2018)

Stage 17...Thomas , dumpmoulin and Froome


----------



## Archie (25 Jul 2018)

Stage 17: D Martin, Kruijswijk, Froome


----------



## brommers (25 Jul 2018)

Scores will be available tomorrow morning


----------



## brommers (25 Jul 2018)

Stage 17.

Wildcard: Adam, Smutch, gk09 - 40

Stage
Marmy - 160
Smutch - 100
Brommers, richiepoo, Archie, roadrage, mossie - 80
Milzy, Adam - 60
Shadow, gk09 - 0

Overall
Marmy 1400​richiepoo 1390
roadrage 1370
mossie 1310
smutch 1250​gk09 1220
brommers 1180
Adam 1130
Archie 1100
Shadow 840
Milzy 140


----------



## gk09 (25 Jul 2018)

18

Sagan, Demare, Kristoff


----------



## brommers (26 Jul 2018)

18. Sagan, Kristoff, Colbrelli


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Jul 2018)

Sagan Kristof. Degenkolb


----------



## Shadow (26 Jul 2018)

Etape 18 - Kristoff, Nielsen, Sagan


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2018)

18. Sagan, EBH, Kristoff


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2018)

Stage 18 - Taylor Phinney, Niki Terpstra, Yves Lampaert


----------



## roadrash (26 Jul 2018)

Stage 18....Sagan, Kristoff and Demare


----------



## brommers (26 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> Stage 18 - Taylor Phinney, Niki Terpstra, Yves Lampaert


Flair


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> Flair


Its punditry with panache, winning is for losers.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2018)

Beebo said:


> winning is for losers


----------



## Archie (26 Jul 2018)

Stage 18: Kristoff, Colbrelli, Impey.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jul 2018)

18 - Sagan, Kristoff, Demare.


----------



## brommers (26 Jul 2018)

Stage 18.

Wildcard: Marmy, Archie, RR, Mossie - 20

Stage
GK09, Marmy, RR, Mossie - 80
Brommers, Archie - 40
Adam, Shadow, Rich - 30
Smutch, Milzy - 0

Overall
Marmy 1500
roadrage 1470​richiepoo 1420
mossie 1410
gk09 1300​smutch 1250
brommers 1220
Adam 1160
Archie 1160
Shadow 870
Milzy 140


----------



## Shadow (26 Jul 2018)

@brommers, as much as I like the outcome, i fink your arifmatik requires practice. I appreciate I need all the help I can get at the moment - much like the dawg!


----------



## gk09 (26 Jul 2018)

19

Martin, Majka, Froome


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2018)

19 - Alan Philip, Calmejane, Caruso


----------



## brommers (27 Jul 2018)

Shadow said:


> @brommers, as much as I like the outcome, i fink your arifmatik requires practice. I appreciate I need all the help I can get at the moment - much like the dawg!


Thanks for your honesty. Amended now.


----------



## brommers (27 Jul 2018)

19. DeGendt, Calmejane, Yates


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Jul 2018)

19 Froome. Bardet roglic


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Jul 2018)

19 - Call me Jane, Alan Phillip, Dan Martin.


----------



## roadrash (27 Jul 2018)

Stage 19.... Dan Martin, Yates and Alan phillip


----------



## Shadow (27 Jul 2018)

Etape 19 - IzaguirreJ, MartinD, YatesA


----------



## Archie (27 Jul 2018)

Stage 19: Bardet, D Martin, Domoulin.


----------



## brommers (27 Jul 2018)

Archie said:


> Stage 19: Bardet, D Martin, Domoulin.


Pushing your luck - that's nearly half way through the stage


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> Pushing your luck - that's nearly half way through the stage


You tell ‘im brommers!

Just popping online to see what’s happening in the Tour and how my picks are going


----------



## brommers (27 Jul 2018)

Results Saturday Morning


----------



## smutchin (27 Jul 2018)

Stage 20 - Roglic, Dumoulin, Thomas


----------



## brommers (28 Jul 2018)

Stage 19.

Wildcard: Adam, Smutch, Rich - 20

Stage
Adam - 80
Archie - 50
Marmy - 40
Shadow, roadrage, mossie, gk09 - 20
Brommers, Smutch, Rich (dns), Milzy (dns) - 0

Overall
Marmy 1540
roadrage 1490
richiepoo 1440
mossie 1430
gk09 1320
smutch 1270
Adam 1260​brommers 1220
Archie 1210
Shadow 890
Milzy 140

*ITT - Double Points*


----------



## brommers (28 Jul 2018)

20. Roglic, Dumoulin, Thomas


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Jul 2018)

20 - Thomas, Dumoulin, Roglic.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jul 2018)

Roglic.Thomas Dumoulin


----------



## gk09 (28 Jul 2018)

Roglic Dumoulin Thomas


----------



## Shadow (28 Jul 2018)

Etape 20 - Dumoulin, Roglic, Thomas


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> Stage 19.
> 
> Wildcard: Adam, Smutch, Rich - 20
> 
> ...


Whoops forgot yesterday!


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2018)

20. Roglic, Dumoulin, Thomas


----------



## roadrash (28 Jul 2018)

Stage 20.... Thomas, Roglic and Dumpmoulin


----------



## smutchin (28 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> Stage 20 - Roglic, Dumoulin, Thomas





brommers said:


> 20. Roglic, Dumoulin, Thomas





themosquitoking said:


> 20 - Thomas, Dumoulin, Roglic.





Adam4868 said:


> Roglic.Thomas Dumoulin





gk09 said:


> Roglic Dumoulin Thomas





Shadow said:


> Etape 20 - Dumoulin, Roglic, Thomas





rich p said:


> 20. Roglic, Dumoulin, Thomas





roadrash said:


> Stage 20.... Thomas, Roglic and Dumpmoulin



I’m spotting a theme here.

#wotnoflair


----------



## Shadow (28 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> I’m spotting a theme here.


I thought the same when I posted my picks. Hardly surprising is it?
For a moment and a tiny bit of _phlare_, I considered Bodnar, but it may be a bit hilly for him and he might be tired after shepherding Sagan round yesterday!


----------



## smutchin (28 Jul 2018)

You’re not wrong. I thought about picking Küng, but at the end of a brutally hard three week Tour, I suspect only those with an interest in GC will be putting in any real effort.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> I’m spotting a theme here.
> 
> #wotnoflair


GVA or Bernal they can do no wrong !


----------



## Archie (28 Jul 2018)

Stage 20: Roglic, Thomas, Kung.


----------



## brommers (28 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> I’m spotting a theme here.
> 
> #wotnoflair


Makes my scoring easy


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> I’m spotting a theme here.
> 
> #wotnoflair


It's about not losing time to your rivals here.


----------



## brommers (29 Jul 2018)

Stage 20.

Wildcard: Adam - 40

Stage
Marmy - 180
Peloton - 160
Archie - 60
Milzy (dns) - 0

Overall
Marmy 1720
roadrage 1650
richiepoo 1600
mossie 1590
gk09 1480
Adam 1460​smutch 1430
brommers 1380
Archie 1270
Shadow 1050
Milzy 140


----------



## brommers (29 Jul 2018)

21. LaPorte, Degenkolb, DeMare


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2018)

21 - Demare, Degenkolb, Kristoff


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2018)

I might have to go off piste in a desperate effort to claw back points.


----------



## gk09 (29 Jul 2018)

Demare, Kristoff, Sagan


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2018)

Demare...Boasen Hagan...Kristof...


----------



## roadrash (29 Jul 2018)

Stage 21....Demare, Kristof and Sagan


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Jul 2018)

21 - Sagan, Kristoff, Demare.


----------



## Shadow (29 Jul 2018)

Etape 21 - Colbrelli, Demare, Kristoff


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2018)

21. Stuyven, Theuns, Demare


----------



## Archie (29 Jul 2018)

Stage 21: Demare, Kristoff, Degenkolb.


----------



## brommers (29 Jul 2018)

Stage 21.

Wildcard: Marmy, Archie, Roadrage, Mossie - 20

Podium Bonus - Archie, Smutch - 50

Wild Card - Marmy, Archie, Roadrage, Mossie - 20

Stage
Archie, Smutch - 120
Adam - 100
Marmy, Roadrage, Mossie, gk09, Shadow, Brommers - 80
richiepoo - 30
Milzy (dns) - 0

Overall
Marmy 1820
roadrage 1750
mossie 1690​richiepoo 1630
smutch 1600​gk09 1560
Adam 1560
brommers 1460
Archie 1460
Shadow 1130
Milzy 140


*ALL DOWN TO MARMY TO SORT OUT THE FINAL TOTALS NOW @Pro Tour Punditry *


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2018)

brommers said:


> Stage 21.
> 
> Wildcard: Marmy, Archie, Roadrage, Mossie - 20
> 
> ...


Thanks brommers, I am sitting down with a beer in hand and shall away and count up the jersey points.

Thanks for keeping the scores for the last week, greatly appreciated


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2018)

The scores are in, and the winner is me <boo, hiss, it's a fix!> 







A late charge by @gk09 in the jersey competition saw him climb to 2nd and only narrowly miss the top spot
3rd was @roadrash 

Jerseys
320 - gk09
260 - brommers
220 - richiepoo, Adam, Shadow
180 - Archie
140 - smutch
120 - roadrage
100 - me
60 - mossie


Overall
1920 - me
1880 - gk09
1870 - roadrage
1850 - richiepoo
1780 - Adam
1750 - mossie
1740 - smutch 
1720 - brommers
1640 - Archie 
1350 - Shadow 

See you all again in about a month for the



Vuelta a España


----------



## gk09 (29 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> The scores are in, and the winner is me <boo, hiss, it's a fix!>
> 
> View attachment 421658
> 
> ...



Tres bien Marms and merci


----------



## roadrash (29 Jul 2018)

enjoyed that, thanks to @Pro Tour Punditry and his deputy @brommers


----------



## brommers (30 Jul 2018)

It was very closely contested


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Jul 2018)

Thanks Brommers,Marmy much appreciated !


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2018)

roadrash said:


> enjoyed that, thanks to @Pro Tour Punditry and his deputy @brommers



Yep, thanks both.


----------



## rich p (30 Jul 2018)

Cheers Marmy and Brommers.
I can't help wondering if I didn't do an Adam Yates by forgetting to predict on S19. 
No regrets though, I left it all out there on the keyboard. My fingers had nothing left and I can only hope that I recover in time for the Vuelta.
Those cyclists get it easy only doing one or two GTs a year. (Exemption for the great Adam Hansen)
Much respect to those of us who attempt all three (I'm looking at you @Crackle )


----------



## Shadow (30 Jul 2018)

Fankx for the fun.
How can PTP/marmy be rubbish on the jerseys but top the stage scores?

I am so far behind as _lanterne rouge_, I wonder if I miss the cut/am outside the time limit?!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2018)

Shadow said:


> Fankx for the fun.
> How can PTP/marmy be rubbish on the jerseys but top the stage scores?



The jerseys are just one big guessing game, whilst the stages require a deep knowledge of the peloton


----------



## Crackle (30 Jul 2018)

rich p said:


> Much respect to those of us who attempt all three (I'm looking at you @Crackle )


Pundit fatigue but it looks like Degenkolb is coming back to form for an easy punditery fatigue option.


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> The jerseys are just one big guessing game, whilst the stages require a deep knowledge of the peloton



How did picking Sagan as the wildman work out for you? I thought that was a canny move - so much so that I nearly copied it. I can well believe he could have scored more wildcard points than you’d get for the green jersey pick.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> How did picking Sagan as the wildman work out for you? I thought that was a canny move - so much so that I nearly copied it. I can well believe he could have scored more wildcard points than you’d get for the green jersey pick.


Yes, he was in the top 10 on 12 occasions so 240 points


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> How did picking Sagan as the wildman work out for you? I thought that was a canny move - so much so that I nearly copied it. I can well believe he could have scored more wildcard points than you’d get for the green jersey pick.


It wasn't just ptp that did that.


----------



## roadrash (30 Jul 2018)

your right , it wasn't


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> It wasn't just ptp that did that.





roadrash said:


> your right , it wasn't



I assumed that you two and @Archie copied him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> I assumed that you two and @Archie copied him.


You're probably right.

I may revert to 10 points for wildman selections for the Vuelta...


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Jul 2018)

smutchin said:


> I assumed that you two and @Archie copied him.





Pro Tour Punditry said:


> You're probably right.
> 
> I may revert to 10 points for wildman selections for the Vuelta...


Oi, I sat down and did the maths. I had a pencil and paper and everything.


----------



## brommers (30 Jul 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> It wasn't just ptp that did that.


4 people had Sagan as their wildcard


----------



## brommers (1 Aug 2018)

Does anyone fancy the BinckBank Tour. 7 stages that traditionally favour the spring classics-style riders. 13th-19th August.
@Pro Tour Punditry @rich p @Shadow @themosquitoking @Adam4868 @Archie @roadrash @smutchin @gk09 @Milzy @Crackle @anyoneelse

*Previous winners*
2017 | DUMOULIN Tom
2016 | TERPSTRA Niki
2015 | WELLENS Tim
2014 | WELLENS Tim
2013 | STYBAR Zdenek 
2012 | BOOM Lars
2011 | BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
2010 | MARTIN Tony
2009 | BOASSON HAGEN Edvald
2008 | GUTIÉRREZ José Iván


----------



## roadrash (1 Aug 2018)

count me in if theres enough interest


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Aug 2018)

I'm in.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2018)

Aye, go on, count me in


----------



## rich p (1 Aug 2018)

Probs - I may be unable to do the Vuelta.


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Probs - I may be unable to do the Vuelta.


Not got another GT in your pencil lead this year?


----------



## roadrash (1 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Probs - I may be unable to do the Vuelta.




Bloody hell rich, froome can manage four grand tours in a row, can you not borrow an inhaler off anybody


----------



## brommers (11 Aug 2018)

BinckBank Tour
If 6 people enter I'll do it.
Starts Monday.
GC and stage picks only.
@Pro Tour Punditry @rich p @Shadow @themosquitoking @Adam4868 @Archie @roadrash @smutchin @gk09 @Milzy @Crackle
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race/binckbank-tour/2018/startlist


----------



## brommers (12 Aug 2018)

GC
Wellens, Terpstra, Stuyven

Stage 1
Ewan, Groenewegen, Dupont


----------



## roadrash (12 Aug 2018)

GC....Wellens, G.V.A and stybar

Stage 1...Kittel, Groanagain and Ewan


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Aug 2018)

GC - Wellens, Stybar, GVA

Stage 1 - Kittel, Groeniwegen, Ewan.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2018)

Wellens...Valgren...Mohoric.

Stage 1 Ewan...Kittel...Matthews


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2018)

Sorry @brommers got too much on my plate at the moment to think about punditry...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2018)

GC - Kragh Andersen, Lampaert, Terpstra
1 - Groenewegen, Walscheid, Pelucchi


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2018)

GC Trentin, Valgren, We'll end
S1 Kittel, GVA., Stutven


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2018)

S2. Pedersen, Campanaerts, Sutterlin

edited


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2018)

2 - Van Emden, Lampaert, Kragh Andersen

edited at 08.36 @brommers


----------



## brommers (14 Aug 2018)

I'm doing 25, 20, 15, 10 and 5 points per stage

35 - Roadrash, Mozzy, Adam
20 - Rich
15 - Brommers
5 - Marmy


----------



## brommers (14 Aug 2018)

2. ITT for anyone that hadn't spotted it (me)

Vam Emden, Bodnar, Dowsett


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Aug 2018)

Kragh Anderson. Kung. Campagnearts.


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Aug 2018)

Campagnearts, dowsett, van Emden.


----------



## roadrash (14 Aug 2018)

Stage 2… Kung , Dowsett and Van Emden


----------



## brommers (14 Aug 2018)

Stage 2
Adam 60 +50 bonus for 1, 2 And 3
Roadrash 25
Mozzy, Rich 20
Marmy 15
Brommers 0

GC
Adam 145
Roadrash 60
Mozzy 55
Rich 40
Marmy 20
Brommers15


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Aug 2018)

brommers said:


> Stage 2
> Adam 60 +50 bonus for 1, 2 And 3
> Roadrash 25
> Mozzy, Rich 20
> ...


I'd like to say it was guesswork...but it was my deep inside knowledge of TT which I think is my newfound speciality !


----------



## brommers (14 Aug 2018)

3. Halvorsen, Jakobsen, MCN


----------



## rich p (14 Aug 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> I'd like to say it was guesswork...but it was my deep inside knowledge of TT which I think is my newfound speciality !


Start the car, Adam has got the Binky Bonk sewn up...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Aug 2018)

3 - Groenewegen, Kittel, Ewan


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2018)

Stage 3 Kittel. Groenweggen .Jacobson


----------



## roadrash (15 Aug 2018)

Stage 3 Kittel, Groanagain and Ewan


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2018)

3. Kittel, Jacobsen, Greenwagon


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Aug 2018)

3 Kittel, Groanagain, Ewan.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2018)

I have come up with a new idea for PTP, which will remain secret for the time being but will be unveiled ahead of the Vuelta...

<building it up more than I should, in a SKY TV style>


----------



## roadrash (15 Aug 2018)

^^^^^Dramatic music needed^^^^^


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I have come up with a new idea for PTP, which will remain secret for the time being but will be unveiled ahead of the Vuelta...
> 
> <building it up more than I should, in a SKY TV style>


I can hardly wait......


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I have come up with a new idea for PTP, which will remain secret for the time being but will be unveiled ahead of the Vuelta...
> 
> <building it up more than I should, in a SKY TV style>


What? Are you going to rename yourself to something like, er, Marmion?


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2018)

How didn't you all see that coming today? Nil points.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2018)

Stage 4 Groenweggen...Jakobson...Terpstra.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> 3 - Groenewegen, Kittel, Ewan


This again.

I am pining for the days when Binky Bonky was a series of mini-Classic stages.


----------



## brommers (16 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> This again.
> 
> I am pining for the days when Binky Bonky was a series of mini-Classic stages.


I think that the final two stages are like that, otherwise, I agree it's all sprint stages with a time trial thrown in - a bit like last years Tour of Britain.


----------



## brommers (16 Aug 2018)

4. Swift, Lawless, Thwaites


----------



## roadrash (16 Aug 2018)

Stage 4...Kittel, Groanagain and Ewan


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Aug 2018)

4 - Groanagain, Ewan, Kittel.


----------



## brommers (16 Aug 2018)

Results Stage 4
20 - Mozzy, Roadrash, Marmy
0 - Brommers, Adam
0 (DNS) - Rich

GC
Adam 145
Roadrash 80
Mozzy 75
Rich 40
Marmy 40
Brommers15


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2018)

brommers said:


> Results Stage 4
> 20 - Mozzy, Roadrash
> 0 - Brommers, Adam
> 0 (DNS) - Marmy, Rich
> ...


Sorry brommers, my stage 4 selection was not clear; when I posted "this again" I was meaning the same selections for stage 4, in my defence I was half pissed and eating a kebab at the time.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Aug 2018)

5 - Groenewegen, Ewan, Kittel (again)


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2018)

Kittel ....Ewan . Terpstra.


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Sorry brommers, my stage 4 selection was not clear; when I posted "this again" I was meaning the same selections for stage 4, in my defence I was half pissed and eating a kebab at the time.


Amended


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Aug 2018)

Kittel, Ewan, Groanagain.


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2018)

5.
Green Wagon, Ewan, Halvorsen


----------



## roadrash (17 Aug 2018)

Stage 5 Kittel , Groanagain and Ewan


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2018)

Halvorsen, Terpstra, Drucker


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2018)

Results Stage 5
5 - Mozzy, Roadrash, Marmy, Brommers, Adam
0 - Rich

GC
Adam 150
Roadrash 85
Mozzy 80
Marmy 45​Rich 40
Brommers 20


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2018)

*Spoiler*
Classics style stage tomorrow and Sunday


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2018)

Stage 6
GVA....Kragh Andersen...Wellens


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Aug 2018)

6 - Stuyven, Naesen, Valgren


----------



## brommers (18 Aug 2018)

6. Triple V
Valgren, Van Baarle, Van Avermaet


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Aug 2018)

Gva, Wellens, Valgren.


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2018)

6. Lampaert, Terpstra, Stybar

QS overload


----------



## roadrash (18 Aug 2018)

Stage 6....Wellens , Stybar and G.V.A


----------



## brommers (18 Aug 2018)

Stage 6 Results 
Roadrash 35
Adam, Mozzy 20
Rich 15
Brommers 10
Marmy 0

Overall 
Adam 170
Roadrash 120
Mozzy 100
Rich 55​Marmy 45
Brommers 30


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2018)

7 - GVA, Wellens, Stuyven


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2018)

Wellens...Matthews....mohoric


----------



## brommers (19 Aug 2018)

7.
Stybar, Lampaert, Naesen


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2018)

7. GVA, Schachmann, Terpstra


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2018)

Stage 7 Wellens , Mathews and G.V.A


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Aug 2018)

7 - GVA, Wellens, Terpstra


----------



## brommers (19 Aug 2018)

Stage 7
Roadrash 45
Marmy 35
Adam, Rich, Brommers 25
Mozzy 20

GC
Adam - 55
Brommers, Rich, Roadrash, Mozzy - 20
Marmy - 0

Final Scores
Adam - 250
Roadrash - 185
Mozzy- 140
Rich - 100
Marmy - 80
Brommers - 75

A close call, but Adam sneaks it.


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2018)

Thanks again @brommers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Aug 2018)

Yeah, thanks @brommers very nice to do a bit of punditry and not have the numbers to do


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Aug 2018)

brommers said:


> Stage 7
> Roadrash 45
> Marmy 35
> Adam, Rich, Brommers 25
> ...


Did you miss out any scoring I had for stage 7?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2018)

Thanks Brommers......who won ?


----------



## brommers (20 Aug 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> Did you miss out any scoring I had for stage 7?


I've obviously cocked something up (alcohol related) - not sure what yet


----------



## brommers (20 Aug 2018)

brommers said:


> I've obviously cocked something up (alcohol related) - not sure what yet


Amended now - final totals were correct


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I have come up with a new idea for PTP, which will remain secret for the time being but will be unveiled ahead of the Vuelta...
> 
> <building it up more than I should, in a SKY TV style>


Hope you are all super excited about the sekrit new feature* yet to be revealed

*there may two new features


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Hope you are all super excited about the sekrit new feature* yet to be revealed
> 
> *there may two new features


I've just wet my knickers....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> I've just wet my knickers....


But are you excited about the new punditry feature(s)?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Aug 2018)

The Vuelta starts this weekend with an 8km bugger about around Malaga, punditry is a go-go: you are all more than capable of finding the startlist (when the teams decide who is riding) - *and there's exciting new features (I have made it easy for you to spot them...)*
*
Jerseys competitions*: *GC Points KOM*
3 selections per category
*Scoring: 100, 80, 60, 40, 30*

*Stages*
3 selections per stage
*Scoring: 50, 40, 30, 20, 10
Bonus 50 points*: 1st, 2nd and 3rd on a stage

*Double Points stages: 4, 9, 15, 20 and everyone can pick one more "joker" double points stage; just make sure you tell me by including JOKER along, before, underneath your selection for whatever stage you decide - your "joker" stage cannot be one of the stages already scoring double as I'm not counting double double points! *(bonus 50 points remains if 1,2,3 on double points stage)

*Wildcard selection*: choose *any rider* before the start, *other than any of your jersey selections*, and if they come in the* top 10 of any stage they score 10 points; in double points stages they will score 20, including your "joker" stage*. You can include your wildcard in your stage selections.

Apologies to richiepoo's washing machine for making it so exciting that he'll likely soil himself again.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Aug 2018)

GC - S Yates, Bennett, Lopez
Points - S Yates, Valverde, Viviani
KOM - Oscar Rodriguez, Lopez, de Gendt
Wildman - Sagan

1 - Dennis, Campenaerts, Kwiatkowski *JOKER*


----------



## Shadow (21 Aug 2018)

Knockout idea, Marmy!!!


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> The Vuelta starts this weekend with an 8km bugger about around Malaga, punditry is a go-go: you are all more than capable of finding the startlist (when the teams decide who is riding) - *and there's exciting new features (I have made it easy for you to spot them...)*
> *
> Jerseys competitions*: *GC Points KOM*
> 3 selections per category
> ...


My knickers are dry...


----------



## brommers (22 Aug 2018)

GC - S. Yates, Quintana, Uran
POINTS - Sagan, Viviani, Valverde
KOM - De Gendt, S. Yates, Pinot
W/C - A. Yates

STAGE 1 - Campenaerts, Dennis, Kwiatkowski


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2018)

GC....S.Yates, Quintana and Dan Martin

Points…. Sagan, Valverde and Viviani

K.O.M…. S.Yates, Quintana and De Gendt

Wild Card...Porte (if he doesn't crash)

Stage 1....Kwiatkowski, Dennis and Campanaerts *JOKER*


----------



## brommers (24 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> Wild Card...Porte (if he doesn't crash)


*Wildcard selection*: choose *any rider* before the start, *other than any of your jersey selections*,


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2018)

Thanks @brommers , now ammended


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> Thanks @brommers , now ammended


I thought we'd have our usual reminding richiepoo of the rules carry-on, but I didn't have you down as a shambolic feckwit


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2018)

you clearly under estimated me


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2018)

GC ..Kwiatowski....Lopez.... S .Yates.

Points..Sagan..Viviani..Trentin.

Kom..Majka...D.Martin...Izzaguire.
Wildcard....Valverde..

Stage 1 ... Kwiatowski....Dennis...Porte.

Edited..sorry


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Aug 2018)

GC - A Yates, Lopez, Nibali
Points - Trentin, Viviani, Valverde
Kom - S Yates, Nibali, Aru
Wildman - Sagan
Stage 1 - Kwiatkowski, Campanaerts, Dennis


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2018)

Strange that nobody fancies Porte....the bookies favourite,not yet anyway.


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2018)

Too busy at the moment to think about this, but probably won't do any worse than normal by just plucking names out of a hat/copying everyone else, so...

GC: Quintana, S.Yates, Porte
Points: Trentin, Viviani, Sagan
KOM: Aru, Majka, A.Yates
Wildman: Dan Martin

Stage 1: Dennis, Campenaerts, Porte


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Strange that nobody fancies Porte...



Go on then, I've picked him just to make you happy.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2018)

GC: Porte, Lopez, Quintana
Points: Valverde, Bouhanni, Trentin
KOM: A Yates, Maijka, Porte
Wildcard: Sagan
Stage 1: Porte, Camperaerts, Dennis


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2018)

Welcome to punditry @nickyboy


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Welcome to punditry @nickyboy



He’s going to show us all up by being moderately competent at this, isn’t he?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2018)

Reminder to the regulars to get your picks in on time. First rider down the ramp at 17.26 CET


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2018)

GC Yates S, Lopez, Porte
KOM - Buchmann, Mas, Izagirre G
Points - Viviani, Kwiat, Trentin
Wildboy - Quintana

S1 - Dennis, Castroviejo, Kelderman JOKER

Let me know if I've farked up Marmy!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2018)

rich p said:


> Let me know if I've farked up Marmy!


Astonishingly, you haven't. Was your lad round to keep you right?


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> He’s going to show us all up by being moderately competent at this, isn’t he?



Most of my weekend picks will be alcohol-induced. Let's see if that helps


----------



## gk09 (25 Aug 2018)

GC- Yates, Porte, Lopez
Points- Viviani, Valverde, Trentin
KoM- Fraile, Lopez, De Gendt
Wildcard- Quintana

Stage 1- Dennis, Campenaerts, Boom

....phew, in the nick of time!


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2018)

FWIW I think Porte's illness is bollox and he's gonna smash it today

(this probably means he's DNS if my prediction record is anything to go by)


----------



## brommers (25 Aug 2018)

2.
Kwiatkowski, Sagan, Valverde


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2018)

2. Valverde, Viviani, Bouhanni


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2018)

Kwiatowski....Valverde....Dan Martin.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2018)

A reduced field of 9 punditeers for the Vuelta.
3 punditeers played their jokers. No wildman points were scored.

A good start for me and roadrage who played our joker and got 1st, 2nd and 3rd so double points and bonus 50.
Brommers and mossie also got 1st, 2nd and 3rd, so bonus 50 points.

Stage 1 and overall
290 - me (Joker), roadrage (Joker)
170 - brommers, mossie
100 - richipoo (Joker)
90 - Adam
80 - smutch, nicky, gk09


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2018)

2 - Benoot (on him at 28/1), Valverde, Kwiatkowski


----------



## gk09 (25 Aug 2018)

2

Kwiatkowski, Valverde, Trentin


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2018)

Stage 2 - Kwiatkowski, Benoot, Fraile


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2018)

2. Mas E, Buchmann, Kwiat


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Aug 2018)

2 - Fraile, Kwiatkowski, Yates A.


----------



## roadrash (26 Aug 2018)

Stage 2...Valverde, Kwiatkowski and Fraile


----------



## nickyboy (26 Aug 2018)

Seems I'm the only one that thinks the punchy sprinters can hang on....either glory or ridicule awaits me


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Seems I'm the only one that thinks the punchy sprinters can hang on....either glory or ridicule awaits me


Punchy sprinter....Bouhanni.See what you did there.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Seems I'm the only one that thinks the punchy sprinters can hang on....either glory or ridicule awaits me


Sagan probably has a much better chance then Viviani.


----------



## brommers (26 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Seems I'm the only one that thinks the punchy sprinters can hang on....either glory or ridicule awaits me


That's why Sagan is one of my picks


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2018)

We're starting to get into spoilers by mistake territory, chaps!


----------



## brommers (26 Aug 2018)

Everyone has done their picks Marmy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2018)

brommers said:


> Everyone has done their picks Marmy


I am just wary of "told you so" type posts potentially appearing which may be spoilers.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2018)

No jokers played today, wildman points for Adam, gk09 and richiepoo

Stage 2
100 - Adam, gk09
90 - brommers, me, roadrage
50 - smutch, richiepoo, nicky
40 - mossie

Overall
380 - me, roadrage
260 - brommers
210 - mossie
190 - Adam
180 - gk09
150 - richipoo
130 - smutch, nicky


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2018)

3 - Viviani, DVP, Kwiatkowski


----------



## nickyboy (26 Aug 2018)

3. Valverde, Trentin, Viviani


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2018)

Viviani...Van poppel. Trentin


----------



## gk09 (26 Aug 2018)

3
Viviani, Nizzolo, Trentin


----------



## brommers (27 Aug 2018)

3.
Cummings, De Gendt, Teuns


----------



## smutchin (27 Aug 2018)

Stage 3 - Viviani, D.Van Poppel, Nizzolo


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Aug 2018)

3 - Viviani, Van Poppel, Trentin


----------



## roadrash (27 Aug 2018)

Stage 3...Valverde, Kwiatkowski a nd Trentin


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2018)

3. Trentin, Viviani, McCarthy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2018)

Updates later, just a reminder that stage 4 is double points


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2018)

No jokers played, wildman points for me, mossie, and nicky

Stage 3
80 - gk09, smutch
60 - me, nicky, mossie
50 - Adam, richiepoo
0 - brommers, roadrage

Overall
440 - me
380 - roadrage
270 - mossie
260 - brommers, gk09
240 - Adam
210 - smutch
200 - richiepoo
190 - nicky


----------



## smutchin (27 Aug 2018)

Stage 4 - Quintana, Kelderman, S.Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2018)

4 - Benoot, De Marchi, de Gendt


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2018)

4 ..Tuens....Lopez.... Kwiatowski


----------



## nickyboy (27 Aug 2018)

4. Kwiatowski, Valverde, Izagirre (J)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> 4. Kwiatowski, Valverde, Izagirre (J)


Is that J for Joker or J for Ion?


----------



## brommers (28 Aug 2018)

4. Pinot, S. Yates, Majka


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Aug 2018)

4 - Lopez, Valverde, Yates S.


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2018)

4. Kelderman, Lopez, Yates S


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Is that J for Joker or J for Ion?


You're such a joker...

J for Ion, obvs


----------



## roadrash (28 Aug 2018)

Stage 4..... Dan Martin, Quintana and S.Yates


----------



## gk09 (28 Aug 2018)

4

Valverde, Kwiat, Martin


----------



## gk09 (28 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> No jokers played, wildman points for me, mossie, and nicky
> 
> Stage 3
> 80 - gk09, smutch
> ...



Can I add my 2 scores together?!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2018)

gk09 said:


> Can I add my 2 scores together?!


Oops


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2018)

Nil points


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Nil points


I'd call that a positive result for me...I was equal first


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I'd call that a positive result for me...I was equal first


You should of played that Joker !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> 4 - Benoot, De Marchi, de Gendt


Same again for stage 5 for me


----------



## gk09 (28 Aug 2018)

5

Sagan, Viviani, Teuns


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Same again for stage 5 for me


You can't get away with that because you're in charge and not @brommers, type it out properly.


----------



## smutchin (28 Aug 2018)

Stage 5 - Fraile, Benoot, Sagan


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2018)

Viviani, Nizzolo, Bouhanni


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2018)

De marchi....Viviani . Sagan.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Nil points


Apart from Mossie, who gets minus 50



themosquitoking said:


> You can't get away with that because you're in charge and not @brommers, type it out properly.


----------



## brommers (29 Aug 2018)

5.
Cummings, Sagan, Viviani


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2018)

5. Conti, Brmbilla, Priedler


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2018)

Stage 5...Viviani, Sagan and Nizzolo


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Aug 2018)

Is it too late to do my picks now?


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> Is it too late to do my picks now?


Nah,he wont notice the buckfast has frazzled him.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2018)

Stage 5
30 points to me and Adam
Nil points to everyone else

Overall
I'm not bothering to update but will add the 30 points at some point


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2018)

Stage 6 - Viviani, Nizzolo, Walscheid


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2018)

Stage 6...Viviani, Sagan and Nizzolo


----------



## nickyboy (29 Aug 2018)

Bouhanni, Nizzolo, Viviani


----------



## smutchin (29 Aug 2018)

Stage 6 - Viviani, Nizzolo, Sagan JOKER


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Aug 2018)

6 - Viviani, Sagan, Nizzolo - Joker.


----------



## smutchin (29 Aug 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> 6 - Viviani, Sagan, Nizzolo - Joker.



Don't copy me - I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2018)

Viviani....nizzolo....Trentin (joker)


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2018)

6. Viviani, Consonni, Van Asbroek


----------



## brommers (30 Aug 2018)

6. Viviani, Sagan, Bouhanni


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Aug 2018)

smutchin said:


> Don't copy me - I don't know what I'm doing.


Lets wait till the end of the race and then we'll talk.


----------



## gk09 (30 Aug 2018)

Viviani, Sagan, Bouhanni


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2018)

Oh, Jokers being played...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2018)

3 Jokers played, some double points scored.
Wildman for me, mossie and nicky

Stage 6
90 - nicky
80 - brommers, gk09, Adam (plus 30 from stage 5)
70 - mossie
60 - smutch
50 - richiepoo
40 - me (plus 30 from stage 5)
30 - roadrage

Overall
510 - me
410 - roadrage
350 - Adam
340 - mossie, brommers, gk09
280 - nicky
270 - smutch
250 - richiepoo

6 Jokers down, 3 to go - good punditry and stage selection could make a big difference


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2018)

7 - Benoot, Valverde, Devenyns


----------



## gk09 (30 Aug 2018)

7

Valverde, Martin, Teuns


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2018)

Yates Valvede Teuns


----------



## brommers (31 Aug 2018)

7
Sagan, Viviani, Bouhanni


----------



## brommers (31 Aug 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> 6 Jokers down, 3 to go - good punditry and stage selection could make a big difference


Oh! Is that what you're supposed to do?


----------



## nickyboy (31 Aug 2018)

Yates (S), Valverde, vanPoppel


----------



## rich p (31 Aug 2018)

7. Postlberger, Trentin, Consonni


----------



## smutchin (31 Aug 2018)

7 - Valverde, Teuns, Benoot


----------



## roadrash (31 Aug 2018)

Stage 7....Valverde, Sagan and Trentin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2018)

brommers said:


> Oh! Is that what you're supposed to do?


I sometimes wonder...


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Aug 2018)

Ffs, I forgot again. This might be why I never made it as a GC contender.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> Ffs, I forgot again. This might be why I never made it as a GC contender.


And the annoying thing is you picked 1,2 and 3 in the correct order and played your joker,didn't you ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2018)

Wildman points for Adam, me, mossie and nicky

Stage 7
70 - roadrage
40 - me, Adam, brommers, nicky
30 - gk09, smutch
10 - mossie
0 - richiepoo

Overall
550 - me
480 - roadrage
390 - Adam
380 - brommers
370 - gk09
350 - mossie
320 - nicky
300 - smutch
250 - richiepoo


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Aug 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> And the annoying thing is you picked 1,2 and 3 in the correct order and played your joker,didn't you ?


Did i? Thank fark for that, sometimes drunk mozzie rescues sober mossie like a boss. Other times he just makes him look like a dick.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2018)

8 - Sagan, Viviani, BooHooHanni (bantz!)


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2018)

Viviani....Sagan....Fraile.


----------



## smutchin (1 Sep 2018)

Stage 8 - DVP, Viviani, Nizzolo


----------



## brommers (1 Sep 2018)

8. Sagan, Valverde, Cummings


----------



## nickyboy (1 Sep 2018)

8. Bouhanni, Sagan, Valverde


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2018)

8. Sagan, Trentin, Van Asbroek


----------



## themosquitoking (1 Sep 2018)

8 - Sagan, Trentin, Valverde


----------



## gk09 (1 Sep 2018)

Viviani, Sagan, Valverde


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2018)

Stage 8....Viviani, Sagan and Nizzolo


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2018)

I shall be away from tomorrow and unable to participate any further. 
Not that I've overly troubled the scorers up until now...


----------



## brommers (1 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> I shall be away from tomorrow and unable to participate any further.
> Not that I've overly troubled the scorers up until now...


So I probably won't come last then!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2018)

Wildman for Adam, me, mossie and nicky

Stage 8
100 - nicky, mossie
90 - brommers, gk09
50 - me, roadrage, Adam
40 - smutch, richiepoo

Overall
600 - me
530 - roadrage
470 - brommers
460 - gk09
450 - mossie
440 - Adam
420 - nicky
340 - smutch
290 - richiepoo

*Stage 9 is a double point stage*


----------



## nickyboy (1 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> I shall be away from tomorrow and unable to participate any further.
> Not that I've overly troubled the scorers up until now...


I've heard some excuses....

I'm in Greece with no Eurosport and still managing to come up with crap predictions


----------



## brommers (1 Sep 2018)

9. Buchmann, Quintana, S. Yates


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2018)

nickyboy said:


> I've heard some excuses....
> 
> I'm in Greece with no Eurosport and still managing to come up with crap predictions


I might see you there! 
I'm making @smutchin look good which is humiliating 
I'll keep at it if I can. Remember I've been doing the hard yards all season, Nick, unlike some!


----------



## nickyboy (1 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> I might see you there!
> I'm making @smutchin look good which is humiliating
> I'll keep at it if I can. Remember I've been doing the hard yards all season, Nick, unlike some!


Here's my hard yards....

Pear and Rosemary cocktail with an Aperol shot (gone)







Stage 9.....Yates (S), Lopez, Quintana


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Here's my hard yards....
> 
> Pear and Rosemary cocktail with an Aperol shot (gone)
> 
> ...


Cheery drinking companion


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2018)

9 - Mollema, Lopez, Bennett


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2018)

9. Lopez, Yates S, Kruiswijk


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2018)

Quintana....Yates....Lopez


----------



## smutchin (2 Sep 2018)

9 - Quintana, S.Yates, Rolland


----------



## gk09 (2 Sep 2018)

9

Yates, Lopez, Valverde


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Sep 2018)

9 - Lopez, Yates S, Quintana


----------



## roadrash (2 Sep 2018)

Stage 9...... S.Yates, Dan Martin and Lopez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2018)

Double wildman points for richiepoo and gk09 

Stage 9
120 - me
60 - nicky, richiepoo, Adam, gk09, mossie
40 - roadrage
20 - smutch, brommers

Overall
720 - me
570 - roadrage
520 - gk09
510 - mossie
500 - Adam
490 - brommers
480 - nicky
360 - smutch
350 - richiepoo

Rest day tomorrow.


----------



## brommers (3 Sep 2018)

10. Sagan, Viviani, DVP


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2018)

10 - DVP, Boohoohanni, Viviani


----------



## roadrash (3 Sep 2018)

Stage 10 ...Viviani, Sagan and Boohoohani


----------



## nickyboy (4 Sep 2018)

10. Viviani, Bouhanni, Nizzolo


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Sep 2018)

10 - Sagan, Viviani, Bouhani.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2018)

Viviani...sagan..DVP.


----------



## gk09 (4 Sep 2018)

10

Viviani, Bouhanni, Sagan


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2018)

Viviani, Sagan, Nizzolo


----------



## smutchin (4 Sep 2018)

Stage 10 - Viviani, Nizzolo, DVP


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2018)

Woop, woop.

We have a sprint stage 1, 2, 3...

Scores later.


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Woop, woop.
> 
> We have a sprint stage 1, 2, 3...
> 
> Scores later.


looks like @rich p has a new lucky pin


----------



## nickyboy (4 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> looks like @rich p has a new lucky pin


So much for the "I'm going away and I won't be able to participate" claptrap


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2018)

nickyboy said:


> So much for the "I'm going away and I won't be able to participate" claptrap



yeah , just a diversion tactic, …..nobber


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2018)

11. Gougeard, Monfort, Mas E


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2018)

Well done to @rich p for 1, 2, 3 bonus points
Wildman points for me, mossie and nicky

Stage 10
170 - richiepoo
100 - mossie
90 - brommers, roadrage, nicky, Adam, gk
80 - smutch
60 - me

Overall
780 - me
660 - roadrage
610 - gk09, mossie
590 - Adam
580 - brommers
570 - nicky
520 - richiepoo
440 - smutch


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2018)

Well done @rich p ,you can feck off on your hols now !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2018)

11 - Lambrecht, O. Rodriguez, Kudus


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Well done @rich p ,you can feck off on your hols now !


 Still 2nd from last in the sack race!
And I'm on a balcony drinking Greek white wine already. Yammas!


----------



## nickyboy (4 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Still 2nd from last in the sack race!
> And I'm on a balcony drinking Greek white wine already. Yammas!


Yammas from Rhodos !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Yammas!





nickyboy said:


> Yammas



Cannae see him listed, who does he ride for?


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2018)

11.. Fraile.....Teuns ....Valverde.


----------



## Shadow (4 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Cannae see him listed, who does he ride for?


Greece Cycling Academy?


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Still 2nd from last in the sack race!
> And I'm on a balcony drinking Greek white wine already. Yammas!


You made it on the 18/30 hols then @rich p ....


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Still 2nd from last in the sack race!
> And I'm on a balcony drinking Greek white wine already. Yammas!


Greek wine? Are you on holiday or in prison?


----------



## smutchin (4 Sep 2018)

11 - Valverde, Bilbao, Benoot


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2018)

11. Teuns, Benoot, Valverde


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Sep 2018)

11 - Teuns, Valverde, Fraile


----------



## nickyboy (5 Sep 2018)

Mate, Fraile, Izaguirre (G)


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2018)

themosquitoking said:


> Greek wine? Are you on holiday or in prison?


Atch, it was a late night prosecco but that's not very Greek!


----------



## nickyboy (5 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Atch, it was a late night prosecco but that's not very Greek!


I was on Greek "champagne" last night. I would have explained the DOC rules to anyone that would listen but perhaps that would have taken the edge off the evening


----------



## gk09 (5 Sep 2018)

11

Sagan, Valverde, Insausti


----------



## roadrash (5 Sep 2018)

Stage 11....Sagan , Teuns and fraile


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2018)

gk09 said:


> 11
> 
> Sagan, Valverde, Insausti


Beñat?


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2018)

12.
Sarreau, Nizzolo, Viviani


----------



## gk09 (5 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Beñat?



Jon Izaguirre Insausti. I like to keep names nice and formal.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2018)

No score updates tonight, some people scored some points tho


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2018)

12 - Vivs, Sags, Nizs


----------



## gk09 (5 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> 12 - Vivs, Sags, Nizs



GK09 dislikes this


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2018)

12 D.Van poppel.....Sagan . .Viviani


----------



## smutchin (6 Sep 2018)

12 - Saggers, Vivvers, DV Poppers


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Sep 2018)

12 - Valverde, Sagam, Viviani.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2018)

Valverde, Sagan, Nibali


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2018)

12. Gougeard, Mas E, Fraile
Edited


----------



## gk09 (6 Sep 2018)

12

Elia Viviani, Peter Sagan, Giacomo Nizzolo


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2018)

Stage 12....Sagan, Viviani andVan Popel


----------



## brommers (6 Sep 2018)

13. 
It will probably be a breakaway, but
Yates. S, Valverde, Nibali


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2018)

No points today, and no score update - I'll remember the points from yesterday when I next update


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2018)

13 - Kudus, Hirt, Lambrecht


----------



## gk09 (6 Sep 2018)

13 

Yates, Lopez, Fraile

*** Joker ***


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2018)

13. Lopez.....Kelderman.... Quintanna


----------



## smutchin (6 Sep 2018)

13 - Quintana, S.Yates, Kelderman


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Sep 2018)

Quintana, S Yates, Lopez.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2018)

13. Mollema, Zakarin, Izaguirre (G)


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2018)

13. Yates, Anton, Quintana


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2018)

Stage 13.… S.Yates, Quintana and lopez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2018)

Stage 13: 20 points to me
Overall: Once I've had a shower and have a glass of beer in my hand I shall get round to scores update.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Stage 13: 20 points to me
> Overall: Once I've had a shower and have a glass of beer in my hand I shall get round to scores update.


I was farkin robbed and if I see that Zackarin dude I'm gonna make him wish he'd never turned pro

(Apols for spoiler)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2018)

I really should have updated the overall points by now but I'm watching football on TV


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I really should have updated the overall points by now but I'm watching football on TV


Relax,enjoy your beer and footy.Were all in no rush to see you at the top of the scoreboard...again !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2018)

Overall
800 - me
680 - roadrage
630 - mossie
610 - gk09, Adam
600 - brommers
570 - nicky
520 - richiepoo
440 - smutch


I think that's right, I may have had more than one beer...

2 Jokers still to be played. (again, I think....)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2018)

14 - Quintany, Majky, Lopezy


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2018)

14.


----------



## smutchin (8 Sep 2018)

14 - S,Yates, Quintana, Lopez


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2018)

14. Yates S Lopez Quintana


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Sep 2018)

14 - S Yates, Quintana, Lopez


----------



## gk09 (8 Sep 2018)

14

Lopez, Yates, Mas

I was going full names again, but now I've seen just pictures I bloody give up.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2018)

So do I go with my gut that it's another breakaway day or do I follow all the other pundits safe in the knowledge at least I won't lose ground?

Faint heart never won fair lady....

Cummings, Anton, Pardilla


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2018)

gk09 said:


> 14
> 
> Lopez, Yates, Mas
> 
> I was going full names again, but now I've seen just pictures I bloody give up.


Enric or Luis. 
There are mas Mas in this race!


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2018)

Nibali....lopez....Quintana


----------



## gk09 (8 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Enric or Luis.
> There are mas Mas in this race!



Enric Mas.


Should have stuck with full names. You can blame @brommers pictures for the confusion!


----------



## roadrash (8 Sep 2018)

Stage 14....Quintana, S.Yates and Lopez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2018)

wildman points for Adam, richiepoo and gk09

Stage 14
110 - richiepoo
100 - gk09, roadrage smutch, mossie
80 - brommers
60 - Adam
50 - me
0 - nicky


Overall
850 - me
780 - roadrage
730 - mossie
710 - gk09
680 - brommers
660 - Adam
630 - richiepoo
570 - nicky
540 - smutch

*Double points on stage 15*


----------



## brommers (8 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> wildman points for Adam, richiepoo and gk09
> 
> Stage 14
> 110 - richiepoo
> ...


Blimey. You're on the ball today Marmy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> Blimey. You're on the ball today Marmy


Unusually, and for the first time in ages, I managed to watch the stage live


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Unusually, and for the first time in ages, I managed to watch the stage live


As opposed to watching it comatose, as usual?


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> wildman points for Adam, richiepoo and gk09
> 
> Stage 14
> 110 - richiepoo
> ...



As soon as I saw Kwia in the break I knew I was doomed


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2018)

I'm the Ben King of the Vuelta punditry. Win a couple of stages but crap in the GC.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm the Ben King of the Vuelta punditry. Win a couple of stages but crap in the GC.



I'm more Ben E King than Ben King. Sings a bit, not known for bike riding


----------



## roadrash (8 Sep 2018)

Stage 15....Quintana, S.Yates and Lopez


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> Stage 15....Quintana, S.Yates and Lopez


The sooner we all learn that Quintana is nowhere near as good as he should be the better. His problem is only in his head but that's the worst place to get one.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2018)

Stage 15, Mollema. Quintana. De marchi


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2018)

15 - Lopez, S Yates, Pinot


----------



## brommers (9 Sep 2018)

15.
Yates. S, Quintana, Lopez


----------



## gk09 (9 Sep 2018)

15

Lopez, Quintana, Yates


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2018)

15. Yates Lopez Kelderman


----------



## nickyboy (9 Sep 2018)

15. Yates, Lopez, Quintana


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Sep 2018)

15 Yates, Lopez, Valverde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2018)

Double wildman for Adam, richiepoo and gk09
1,2,3 bonus for me

Stage 15
290 - me
220 - mossie
160 - gk09, richiepoo
140 - brommers, nicky, roadrage
20 - Adam
DNS - smutch

Overall
1140 - me
950 - mossie
920 - roadrage
870 - gk09
820 - brommers
790 - richiepoo
710 - nicky
680 - Adam
540 - smutch


----------



## smutchin (9 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Double points on stage 15



So an ideal stage to not get round to doing my picks because I’m too busy riding my bike... doh!

(600k Audax, in case you’re wondering.)


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> So an ideal stage to not get round to doing my picks because I’m too busy riding my bike... doh!
> 
> (600k Audax, in case you’re wondering.)


600k  respeck!


----------



## brommers (10 Sep 2018)

16.
Castroviejo, Campenaerts, Dennis
**JOKER**


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2018)

16. Dennis, Campenaerts, Castroviejo

***JOKER***


----------



## gk09 (10 Sep 2018)

16

Dennis, Campenaerts, Kwiat


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Sep 2018)

16 - Dennis, Campenaerts, Kwiatkowski


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2018)

16. Dennis, Campanaerts, Castroviejo


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Sep 2018)

Dennis....Oliviera... Valverde


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2018)

Stage 16.…..Dennis, Campanaerts and Castroviejo


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Sep 2018)

16 - Dennis, Campanaerts, Castroviejo.


----------



## smutchin (11 Sep 2018)

16 - Dennis, Castroviejo, Valverde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2018)

The final 2 Jokers played today by brommers and nicky
No wildman points

Stage 16
160 - brommers, nicky
80 - richiepoo, roadrage, mossie, smutch
60 - me, gk09
50 - Adam

Overall
1200 - me
1030 - mossie
1000 - roadrage
980 - brommers
930 - gk09
870 - richiepoo, nicky
730 - Adam
620 - smutch


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2018)

17. Pinot, King, De La Cruz


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2018)

17 Kwiatowski....Lopez......Mas


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Sep 2018)

17 - Kudus, Kwiatkowski, Majka


----------



## brommers (12 Sep 2018)

17.
Valverde, Yates S, Kruijswijk


----------



## roadrash (12 Sep 2018)

Stage 17.… S.Yates, Kwiatkowski and Kruijswijk


----------



## nickyboy (12 Sep 2018)

Yates S, Lopez, Kruijswik


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Sep 2018)

17 - Lopez, Yates, Kruijswik


----------



## smutchin (12 Sep 2018)

17 - Majka, Lopez, S.Yates


----------



## gk09 (12 Sep 2018)

17

Pinot, Yates, Lopez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Sep 2018)

No Wildman points

Stage 17:
30 - richiepoo
20 - me and smutch
0 - everyone else

Overall
1220 - me
1030 - mossie
1000 - roadrage
980 - brommers
930 - gk09
900 - richiepoo
870 - nicky
730 - Adam
640 - smutch


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Sep 2018)

18 - Viviani, Sagan, Nizzolo


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Sep 2018)

18...Viviani....Van poppel...sagan


----------



## nickyboy (13 Sep 2018)

18. Viviani, Nizzolo, Sagan


----------



## roadrash (13 Sep 2018)

Stage 18..... Viviani, Sagan and Nizzolo


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Sep 2018)

18 - Viviani, Sagan, Nizzolo


----------



## smutchin (13 Sep 2018)

18 - Viviani, DVP, Nizzolo


----------



## gk09 (13 Sep 2018)

18

Viviani, Sagan, Poppel


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2018)

18. Viviani, Sagan, Soto


----------



## brommers (13 Sep 2018)

F**k forgot to do it today!


----------



## brommers (13 Sep 2018)

19.
S Yates, Valverde, Mas


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> F**k forgot to do it today!


Id be guessing youd have picked the 3rd place at best !


----------



## brommers (13 Sep 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Id be guessing youd have picked the 3rd place at best !


I would have had 3rd and 4th with what I was going to do.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Sep 2018)

Wildman points for me, mossie, nickyboy

60 - me, mossie, nickyboy
50 - roadrage, gk09, richiepoo, Adam
20 - smutch
0 - brommers

Stage 18
Overall
1280 - me
1090 - mossie
1050 - roadrage
980 - brommers, gk09
950 - richiepoo
930 - nicky
780 - Adam
660 - smutch


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Sep 2018)

19...Valverde....Mas...Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> I would have had 3rd and 4th with what I was going to do.


You and just about everyone else...


----------



## nickyboy (13 Sep 2018)

19. Yates S, Mas, Lopez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Sep 2018)

19 - ValvPiti, Majka, K'wijk


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2018)

Yates, Mas, Kruiswijk

Wishfully and wistfully hoping that ValvPiti will show some signs of fallibility...
...if not penitence


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Sep 2018)

Yates, Valverde, Kruiswijk.


----------



## roadrash (14 Sep 2018)

Stage 19...… Yates, Valverde and Mas


----------



## smutchin (14 Sep 2018)

19 - S.Yates, Valverde, Mas


----------



## gk09 (14 Sep 2018)

19

Lopez, Valverde, Mas


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Wishfully and wistfully hoping that ValvPiti will show some signs of fallibility...


He did, thank fark


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Sep 2018)

Wildman points for Adam, richiepoo and gk09

Stage 19
80 - richiepoo
70 - mossie
50 - Adam, nicky
40 - brommers, roadrage, smutch
30 - me
20 - gk09

Overall
1310 - me
1160 - mossie
1090 - roadrage
1030 - richiepoo
1020 - brommers 
1000 - gk09
980 - nicky
830 - Adam
700 - smutch

*Stage 20 is double points*


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2018)

Stage 20 kwiatowski....Mas....Valverde


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2018)

20 Yates S, Pinot, Mas E


----------



## nickyboy (14 Sep 2018)

20. Yates S, Valverde, Lopez


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

Yates.............. Sorry. Valverde - I'll bomb the druggie....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Yates.............. Sorry. Valverde - I'll bomb the druggie....


I don't think you'll win fossy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2018)

20 - Lopez, Yates, Pinot


----------



## brommers (15 Sep 2018)

20.
Pinot, Yates, Yates


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Sep 2018)

Yates S, Pinot, Lopez.


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2018)

Stage 20....Yates , Lopez and Pinot


----------



## Shadow (15 Sep 2018)

The undisappointing ™ Pinot (@Dogtrousers) wins yet another remarkable stage and suddenly all punditeers (except adam and nicky) think he'll be on the podium again today.
I must go for a ride to clear my befuddled head!!


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2018)

Yates Woods King


----------



## smutchin (15 Sep 2018)

If I’m not too late... (been driving all morning, dammit)

20 - S.Yates, Kwiatkowski, Pinot


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> If I’m not too late... (been driving all morning, dammit)
> 
> 20 - S.Yates, Kwiatkowski, Pinot


You're fine, they're not started


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> You're fine, they're not started


Feck ! Just spoilt my chances of not coming last.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2018)

Double Wildman points to Adam, richiepoo and gk09

That nobber @rich p was obviously on the sauce last night and, as well as making selections last night decided to select again this morning; I have used his first selections (very kind of me as his second selection was shite!) in an "I can only accept your first answer" style.

Stage 20
220 - richiepoo
180 - me, mossie, roadrage
140 - nicky
120 - Adam
100 - brommers, smutch
20 - gk09 (DNS)

Overall
1490 - me
1340 - mossie
1270 - roadrage
1250 - richiepoo
1120 - brommers, nicky
1020 - gk09
950 - Adam
800 - smutch


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> That nobber @rich p was obviously on the sauce last night


 I was well bladdered as it happens!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> I was well bladdered as it happens!


You should do it more often, your selections are far better


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2018)

21 - Sagan, Nizzolo, Viviani


----------



## brommers (16 Sep 2018)

21.
DVP, Nizzolo, Viviani


----------



## nickyboy (16 Sep 2018)

21. Viviani, Sagan, Bouhanni

(I'm assuming Bouhanni is still in it. Can't be arsed to look)


----------



## gk09 (16 Sep 2018)

21

Viviani, Sagan, Van Poppel


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2018)

Viviani sagan. Van poppel


----------



## brommers (16 Sep 2018)

nickyboy said:


> 21. Viviani, Sagan, Bouhanni
> 
> (I'm assuming Bouhanni is still in it. Can't be arsed to look)


He's out


----------



## nickyboy (16 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> He's out



Thanks @brommers

In that case, an entirely unoriginal

Viviani, Sagan, Nizzolo


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2018)

Viviani, Sagan, DVP


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Sep 2018)

21 - Sagan, Viviani, DVP.


----------



## roadrash (16 Sep 2018)

Stage 21....Viviani, Sagan and D.V.P


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2018)

21 - Viviani, Sagan, Nizzolo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Sep 2018)

The winner of the Vuelta is me 
@roadrash takes 2nd, with @themosquitoking in 3rd

Today saw wildman points for me, mossie and nicky and 1, 2, 3 bonus for me, nicky and smutch

Stage 21
180 - me, nicky
170 - smutch
120 - mossie
110 - gk09, richiepoo, Adam, roadrage
80 - brommers

Jerseys
490 - me
450 - gk09
440 - brommers, roadrage
300 - Adam
240 - smutch
220 - mossie, richiepoo
160 - nicky

Overall
2160 - me
1820 - roadrage
1680 - mossie
1640 - brommers
1590 - gk09
1580 - richiepoo
1460 - nicky
1360 - Adam
1210 - smutch


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Sep 2018)

See you all again for the Worlds, I'll be covering the Men and Women ITTs and Road Races but not going to bother with the TTTs


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2018)

Thanks Marmy and i suppose you'll want congratulations for your victory ? Well done !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Sep 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks Marmy and i suppose you'll want congratulations for your victory ? Well done !


You could also acknowledge I led from stage 1 to stage 21 and also won the jersey competitions if you want


----------



## roadrash (16 Sep 2018)

Thanks again PTP, you make a much better job of it than that nobber marmion………. oh and well done for winning.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> You could also acknowledge I led from stage 1 to stage 21 and also won the jersey competitions if you want


How did that unbelievable,once in a lifetime act of punditry pass me by.......? Im in awe.
I feel like i did a Froome and peaked too early in the season.


----------



## roadrash (16 Sep 2018)

Ah well I will have to settle for a podium place on the three grand tours, I am happy with that


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2018)

Well done PTP!


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Sep 2018)

Cheers PTP, congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Sep 2018)

Well done PTP

Will try to make a better fist if it next time


----------



## brommers (17 Sep 2018)

Well done on the win Marmy and thank you. Looking forward to doing battle with you at the Worlds.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2018)

World Championship Punditry:

Tuesday 25th - Women's ITT
Wednesday 26th - Men's ITT
Saturday 29th - Women's Road
Sunday 30th - Men's Road

3 selections per event, scoring 100, 80, 60, 30, 20

Winner will be the pundit with highest overall score across the 4 events.

As a wee experiment, and following on from the Joker stage selection in the Vuelta, select one rider from your selections over the 4 events as your Joker and if they come in the top 5 you get double points for them. Not one per event. One over the 4 events. For that event only. e.g. Women's ITT - Smith, Jones (Joker), Watson. If Jones is also riding the Road Race her Joker status does not carry over even if you select her for the road race. I think I've maybe over-explained it but hopefully everyone should know what to do.


----------



## roadrash (22 Sep 2018)

I wouldn't bank on it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Sep 2018)

roadrash said:


> I wouldn't bank on it


Likewise. Added more as a "go back and read it until you do..."


----------



## nickyboy (24 Sep 2018)

Women's ITT
van Vleuten, Brand, van der Breggen

Men's ITT
Dennis, Kiryienka Dumoulin (Dennis- Joker)

Womens Road Race
van Vleuten, van der Breggen, Moolman

Men's Road Race
Poels, Yates S, Martin


----------



## smutchin (24 Sep 2018)

Women's ITT: Van Vleuten, Van Dijk, Van Der Breggen

Men's ITT: Dumoulin (joker), Dennis, Küng

Women's road race: Van Vleuten, Van Der Breggen, Moolman-Pasio

Men's road race: Valverde, Alaphilippe, Wellens


----------



## roadrash (24 Sep 2018)

Womens ITT.... Van Dijk, Van Der Breggen and Van Vluten

Mens ITT....Dennis (joker), Dumpmoulin and Kung

Womens RR....Van der breggen, Van Vluten and Spratt

Mens RR...S.Yates, Alaphilippe and Martin


----------



## brommers (24 Sep 2018)

W. ITT - Brennauer, *AVV (J)*, AVDB


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Sep 2018)

Womans ITT...Van Vleuten...Van der Breggen...Van Dijk.
Mens ITT....Dumoulin(joker)...Dennis....Kireinyki.

W road race...Van Vleuten...Van der Breggen...Moolman.
M.road race...Nibali...Allaphilipe....Sagan.

Marmy changed Kung to Kiry in ITT if not too late !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2018)

Women ITT: Van Vleuten (Joker), Ven der Breggen, van Dijk


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Sep 2018)

WITT - Van Vleuten, Van Dijk, Van der Breggen 
MITT - Dumoulin, (joker) Dennis, Roglic


----------



## Archie (24 Sep 2018)

WITT: Van Vleuten, Van Der Breggen, Van Dijk
MITT: Dennis (Jk), Doumoulin, Castrovejko
WRR: Van Vleuten, Van Der Breggen, Niewiadoma
MRR: Valverde, A Yates, Nibali


----------



## Shadow (25 Sep 2018)

WITT: Van Der Breggan, Van Dijk, Van Vleuten, Van Rental 
MITT: Dennis, Dumoulin, Schachmann


----------



## smutchin (25 Sep 2018)

Shadow said:


> Van Rental



Joker


----------



## nickyboy (25 Sep 2018)

@Pro Tour Punditry 
had a last minute change of heart on the W ITT having listened to the pundits. Hope in time


----------



## Shadow (25 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> Joker


Precisely.


(Twas primarily for Marmy's benefit!)


----------



## brommers (25 Sep 2018)

Shadow said:


> WITT: Van Der Breggan, Van Dijk, Van Vleuten, Van Rental
> MITT: Dennis, Dumoulin, Schachmann


Nice try, but Hertz Van Rental is in the men's race


----------



## smutchin (25 Sep 2018)

Not a bad start for most of us.


----------



## Shadow (25 Sep 2018)

brommers said:


> Nice try, but Hertz Van Rental is in the men's race


This is his sister.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2018)

Men's ITT - Dennis, Dumoulin, Kiryienkakakaka


----------



## brommers (26 Sep 2018)

M - ITT
Kragh Andersen, Dennis, Dumoulin


----------



## nickyboy (26 Sep 2018)

@themosquitoking Roglic isn't riding the TT. I had also selected him so I've subbed him out


----------



## smutchin (26 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> Men's ITT: Dumoulin (joker), Dennis, Küng



I'm having a change of heart about Küng's chances. Revised pick:

Men's ITT: Dumoulin (joker), Dennis, Kwiatkowski


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2018)

Dumoulin, Dennis joker, Rosskopf


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Sep 2018)

I've been a bit pre-occupied the past few days and likely into the weekend, but I'll get scores pulled together after the final event


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I've been a bit pre-occupied the past few days and likely into the weekend, but I'll get scores pulled together after the final event


You spelt pre-occupied wrong, Marmy, it's spelt pissed.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> You spelt pre-occupied wrong, Marmy, it's spelt pissed.


It's spelt pre-occupied, it's pronounced pished.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2018)

Women's Road: Van Der Breggen, van Vleuten, Moolman


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2018)

Men's RR Kwiat, Alan Phillips, Roglic
Women's Any 3 beginning with V...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Women's Any 3 beginning with V...


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> View attachment 432030


Good call, Ms. Vote is my no 1 choice !


----------



## smutchin (28 Sep 2018)

@Pro Tour Punditry He did say _any_ three, so you can put him down for Vysotska, Van De Velde and Van Den Steen


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2018)

smutchin said:


> @Pro Tour Punditry He did say _any_ three, so you can put him down for Vysotska, Van De Velde and Van Den Steen


Don't take the piss, Smutch, it's a cry for help...

Van Der Veralynn, Val Derama and Viv Ianwestwood. My final answer.


----------



## brommers (29 Sep 2018)

AVDB, Niewadona, Didericksen


----------



## Shadow (29 Sep 2018)

WRR: Spratt, Van Der Breggen, Van Vleuten
MRR: Alaphillippe, Roglic, Jungels


----------



## rich p (29 Sep 2018)

Absorbing the zeitgeist...
Van Vleuten, Spratt, Borghini.
I believe they are participants in today's shenanigans.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Sep 2018)

rich p said:


> Absorbing the zeitgeist...
> Van Vleuten, Spratt, Borghini.
> I believe they are participants in today's shenanigans.


Sorry I already have you down for Vote Leave, Vesta Curry, Val Doonican


----------



## brommers (29 Sep 2018)

Roglic, Alaphilippe, A. Yates


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Sep 2018)

Men RR - Valvpiti, Majka, Benoot


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Sep 2018)

MRR - Yates S, Alaphillipe, Roglic.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Sep 2018)

Our punditry World Champ is @smutchin, with a late switch in the Men's ITT taking him to a 10 point win over me and @Archie who were joint 2nd.

Smutch, your Rainbow Jersey, wear it with pride:





Scores:
730 - smutch
720 - me, Archie
700 - roadrage
600 - Adam, Shadow
560 - brommers
540 - nicky
520 - mossie (too "pre-occupied" to have a Women's RR selection)
460 - richiepoo (too "pre-occupied" to have a Women's ITT selection)

Last punditry of the season is Il Lombardia on 13th October


----------



## smutchin (30 Sep 2018)

Woo! Go me.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Our punditry World Champ is @smutchin, with a late switch in the Men's ITT taking him to a 10 point win over me and @Archie who were joint 2nd.
> 
> Smutch, your Rainbow Jersey, wear it with pride:
> View attachment 432295
> ...


I have @Nomadski with me, preoccupied doesn't even come close.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Sep 2018)

Well done Smutch and thanks again Marmy ! Hardly.got chance to watch any of these world champs.Pesky work ! Managed the last 25 k of todays.
On a plus note i got my belated 50th birthday pressie of my Mrs....Three night in Milan to watch Lombardia,happy days.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Oct 2018)

@Pro Tour Punditry here are my picks for Lombardia if your doing it ? 
Moscon...Bardet...Nibali.
Thanks did I tell you IM GOING !


----------



## brommers (10 Oct 2018)

Adam4868 said:


> @Pro Tour Punditry here are my picks for Lombardia if your doing it ?
> Moscon...Bardet...Nibali.
> Thanks did I tell you IM GOING !


Have a great time @Adam4868


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Oct 2018)




----------



## Adam4868 (10 Oct 2018)

Pizza and cycling.....


#excited


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Oct 2018)

Final punditry competition this Saturday, you all know how it works...


----------



## brommers (12 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Final punditry competition this Sunday, you all know how it works...


So is it: 
GC
KOM
Points
Best young rider
Wildman
Lantern Rouge
Joker
Oh, by the way Marmy, is it a double points stage?


----------



## brommers (12 Oct 2018)

Il Lombardia
Roglič, Adam Yates, Mollema


----------



## rich p (12 Oct 2018)

Lombardia
Woods, Mollema, Gallopin


----------



## nickyboy (12 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Final punditry competition this Sunday, you all know how it works...


*cough* Saturday *cough*


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Oct 2018)

nickyboy said:


> *cough* Saturday *cough*


Oops


----------



## smutchin (12 Oct 2018)

Il Lombardia - Mollema, Mas, Bardet


----------



## nickyboy (12 Oct 2018)

Il Lombardia

Valverde, Bardet, Pinot


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Oct 2018)

Valverde, Uran, Pinot


----------



## roadrash (12 Oct 2018)

Lombardia...….Valverde, Pinot and Mollema


----------



## Shadow (12 Oct 2018)

Bardet, Pinot, Woods


----------



## gk09 (13 Oct 2018)

Valverde, Pinot, Woods


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Oct 2018)

And there off....



It's hot and I've a banging hangover !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Oct 2018)

And the winner is me with 1st and 4th

So endeth the 2018 punditry season


----------



## brommers (14 Oct 2018)

@Pro Tour Punditry Thanks for all your hard work this year Marmy


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Oct 2018)

Great day,went to Como for the finish.
Thanks Marmy


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Oct 2018)

Well played everyone, thank you @Pro Tour Punditry and @brommers for all the sterling work. Enjoy your off season recreation.


----------



## roadrash (14 Oct 2018)

brommers said:


> @Pro Tour Punditry Thanks for all your hard work this year Marmy



thanks marmy and @brommers , looking forward to nexr years punditry already


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Oct 2018)

Thanks for your help this year @brommers, greatly appreciated


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Oct 2018)

The Punditry Winners 2018:




Tour Down Under *- roadrage*



Omloop Het Nieuwsblad *- PTP, brommers*



Strade Bianche *- smutch*



Paris - Nice *- PTP*



Milano - Sanremo *- gk09*



E3 Harelbeke *Winner - gk09*



Gent - Wevelgem *- roadrage, mosquito*



Dwars door Vlaanderen *- smutch*



Ronde van Vlaanderen *- richiepoo*



Paris - Roubaix* - mosquito*



Amstel Gold Race *- mosquito*



La Flèche Wallonne *- gk09*



Liège-Bastogne-Liège *- PTP*



Giro d'Italia *- Adam*



Critérium Dauphiné *- gk09*



Tour de France *- PTP*



Vuelta a España* - PTP*



World Championship *- smutch*



Il Lombardia *- PTP*


----------



## brommers (15 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Thanks for your help this year @brommers, greatly appreciated


Always happy to help out and add a couple of extra events


----------



## rich p (15 Oct 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> The Punditry Winners 2018:
> 
> View attachment 433995
> Tour Down Under *- roadrage*
> ...


You hd a strong finish to the season PTP. I can't help wondering if you're on the same juice as ValvPiti.


----------



## smutchin (15 Oct 2018)

Thanks for your efforts, @Pro Tour Punditry & @brommers - I've not seen so much of the racing closely this year for various reasons but it's good to have the punditry as an incentive to take an interest.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Oct 2018)

Thanks @Pro Tour Punditry 
I've been a late entry to the world of punditry and my results back up that inexperience. Will look to move up to World Tour next year after, frankly, a Continental-level performance


----------

